# 61 RAG IMPALA ''HATED 1''



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

PICKED UP THIS 61 FROM DA HOMIE SKIM LEFT TEXAS TODAY MAKING ITS WAY HOME 2 THE 818 SO CAL PROJECT WILL START ON NEW YEARS DAY 2010  


DA ''HATED 1'' LEFT TEXAS TODAY MAKIN ITS WAY HOME 2 DA 818 GT


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

OOO WEEE
What was the ticket?
Looks like a very nice start!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!

The way you roll this car will be done January 2nd if you start on the 1st :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0 I know that rag!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 17 2009, 06:12 PM~16013519
> *OOO WEEE
> What was the ticket?
> Looks like a very nice start!
> ...


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 17 2009, 06:21 PM~16013606
> *Nice!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The way you roll this car will be done January 2nd if you start on the 1st :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU AINT RIGHT HOMIE :biggrin: I SAY 2 YRS MAYBE MORE MAYBE LESS I HAVE NEVER BUILT A CAR @ THIS LEVEL AND WUTT I WANNA SEE WHEN DONE WILL TAKE ALOT OF $$$ :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 06:25 PM~16013647
> *:0 I know that rag!
> *


THANKS SKIM FOR HOOKIN UP A HOMIE  AND THE NAME YOU KNOW THE STORY :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Dec 17 2009, 06:28 PM~16013677
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THIS WAS MY LAST RAG I BUILT ''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY''


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WILL POST PICS WHEN IT COMES HOME THIS WEEKEND  AND I SEE WUT IM DEALING WITH :biggrin:


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

good luck homie....i seen your style and im sure this ride is gonna be something worth waiting for :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice project, its hated...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Dec 17 2009, 06:53 PM~16013973
> *good luck homie....i seen your style and im sure this ride is gonna be something worth waiting for  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE IM GONNA DO MY BEST WITH THIS 1 TAKE MY TIME AND BUILD RIGHT HAVE DONE A FEW G BODYS DID MY 65 RAG BUT STILL FEEL I HAVE MORE 2 GIVE 2 THIS 61 RAG :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

lucky guy...nice pick up.. :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2009, 06:55 PM~16013990
> *nice project, its hated...
> *


THANKS AND WAS HATTED HOURS INTO THE PURCHASE :biggrin: AHAHAHAHA I WAS GONNA NAME IT ''MONEY ON MY MIND'' SINCE ITS GONNA BE THE MOST CASH I HAVE EVER DROPPED IN A CAR WHEN DONE BUT THE ''HATED 1'' WAS A MUST :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Dec 17 2009, 06:57 PM~16014011
> *lucky guy...nice pick up.. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: crackers63, lone star, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, FREAKY TALES

WUTS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:08 PM~16013477
> *PICKED UP THIS 61 FROM DA HOMIE SKIM LEFT TEXAS TODAY MAKING ITS WAY HOME 2 THE 818 SO CAL PROJECT WILL START ON NEW YEARS DAY 2010
> DA ''HATTED 1'' LEFT TEXAS TODAY MAKIN ITS WAY HOME 2 DA 818 GT
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Dec 17 2009, 07:58 PM~16014628
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WUTS GOOD ATL THANKS 4 PASSIN BY CANT WAIT 2 GET STARTED


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 07:33 PM~16013744
> *THANKS SKIM FOR HOOKIN UP A HOMIE   AND THE NAME YOU KNOW THE STORY  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 u shoulda named it "Emotional Rollercoaster" the way it had u stressin at times :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 08:01 PM~16014665
> *:0  u shoulda named it "Emotional Rollercoaster" the way it had u stressin at times :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


AINT THAT THE TRUTH HOMIE IM STILL STRESSIN TILL IT GETS HERE HOMIE BUT THANKS A MILLION FOR EVERYTHING I KNOW THE CAR WAS NOT 4 SALE BUT WAS STILL ABLE 2 GET FROM YOU DONT 4 GET YOU HAVE ANOTHER HOMIE OUT HERE N THE 818


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait to see the progress


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Dec 17 2009, 08:03 PM~16014689
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: cant wait to see the progress
> *


STARTS NEW YEARS DAY :biggrin: WE READY JUST WAITING ON THE CAR NOW


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:55 PM~16013994
> *THANKS HOMIE IM GONNA DO MY BEST WITH THIS 1 TAKE MY TIME AND BUILD RIGHT HAVE DONE A FEW G BODYS DID MY 65 RAG BUT STILL FEEL I HAVE MORE 2 GIVE 2 THIS 61 RAG  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Dec 17 2009, 08:22 PM~16014948
> *
> *


WILL HAVE THAT 818 TOUCH BELIEVE THAT


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

ill be starting on my 63ss vert soon goodtimes ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Dec 17 2009, 08:33 PM~16015105
> *ill be starting on my 63ss vert soon goodtimes ttt  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS RIGHT G TIMER


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 17 2009, 08:39 PM~16015196
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

good luck on the build :thumbsup: cant wait to see what u have in store for us :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Dec 17 2009, 08:44 PM~16015247
> *good luck on the build :thumbsup: cant wait to see what u have in store for us :cheesy:
> *


THANKS IM READY JUST WAITING FOR THE CAR MY METAL MAN READY I HOPE MY POCKET IS 2 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 08:41 PM~16013832
> *THIS WAS MY LAST RAG I BUILT ''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY''
> 
> 
> ...



GAWT DAMMIT IVE LOVED THAT CAR SINCE THA FIRST TIME I SAW IT!!!!!! 

:cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 17 2009, 08:55 PM~16015416
> *GAWT DAMMIT IVE  LOVED THAT CAR SINCE THA FIRST TIME I SAW IT!!!!!!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


THANKS IM GLAD PEOPLE LIKED THAT 65 WITH THEM WILD COLORS AND INTERIOR WAS A SCARRY BUILD UP NOT KNOWING WUT WOULD BE THE OUT COME :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 08:23 PM~16014965
> *WILL HAVE THAT 818 TOUCH BELIEVE THAT
> *


 eigth one eight :biggrin: cant wait to see it dippin on these valle streets


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Dec 17 2009, 08:59 PM~16015469
> *eigth one eight  :biggrin:  cant wait to see it dippin on these valle streets
> *


  DA CYN HOMIE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 17 2009, 08:55 PM~16015416
> *GAWT DAMMIT IVE  LOVED THAT CAR SINCE THA FIRST TIME I SAW IT!!!!!!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


me too


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just leaving my mark.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 10:57 PM~16015442
> *THANKS IM GLAD PEOPLE LIKED THAT 65 WITH THEM WILD COLORS AND INTERIOR WAS A SCARRY BUILD UP NOT KNOWING WUT WOULD BE THE OUT COME  :biggrin:
> *



FOR SOME REASON THAT COLOR COMBO IS ATTRACTIVE... GOOD YOB!!!


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:08 PM~16013477
> *PICKED UP THIS 61 FROM DA HOMIE SKIM LEFT TEXAS TODAY MAKING ITS WAY HOME 2 THE 818 SO CAL PROJECT WILL START ON NEW YEARS DAY 2010
> DA ''HATTED 1'' LEFT TEXAS TODAY MAKIN ITS WAY HOME 2 DA 818 GT
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD CHUCH...CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE BROTHER.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

WOW CONGRATS ON THE NEW CAR , CAN'T WAIT 
TO SEE YOU START ON IT . :thumbsup:


----------



## Vasquez61 (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new project, I have an original trans motor, rear end, fan shroud and some other parts that are 4 sale if your interested?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

keep us post it wit the progress please


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Dec 17 2009, 10:51 PM~16016613
> *Congrats on the new project, I have an original trans motor, rear end, fan shroud and some other parts that are 4 sale if your interested?
> *


SEND ME PRICES PLEASE  PM


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 17 2009, 09:45 PM~16015923
> *FOR SOME REASON THAT COLOR COMBO IS ATTRACTIVE...  GOOD YOB!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2009, 09:13 PM~16015596
> *Just leaving my mark.
> *


THANKS 4 PASSING BY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ch3cy67_@Dec 17 2009, 10:34 PM~16016430
> *LOOKING GOOD CHUCH...CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE BROTHER.
> *


BEEN DOING SOME HOMEWORK LETS SEE G TIMER BUT WE AINT STOPPING TILL ITS DONE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 17 2009, 10:51 PM~16016612
> *WOW CONGRATS ON THE NEW CAR , CAN'T WAIT
> TO SEE YOU START ON IT .  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE THIS WAS MY GIFT 2 MY SELF FOR CHRISTMAS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 17 2009, 11:10 PM~16016772
> *keep us post it wit the progress please
> *


PICS WILL START COMING IN AFTER THE 1ST


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

CONGRATES BRO .. CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO TO THIS 1 .. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Dec 17 2009, 11:28 PM~16016909
> *CONGRATES BRO .. CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO TO THIS 1 ..  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS PELON SOON BROTHA


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 07:41 PM~16013832
> *THIS WAS MY LAST RAG I BUILT ''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY''
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know u will make it what it was meant to be.

Heres a pic right before it left.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 11:30 PM~16016932
> *Oh I know u will make it what it was meant to be.
> 
> Heres a pic right before it left.
> ...



I WONT LET DOWN ALL THE 61 RAG BUILDERS HOMIE THANKS 4 THE PIC


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 11:32 PM~16016953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS SKIM POST UP WUTT EVER PICS YOU GOTS WANNA MAKE SURE EVERYONE SEE'S THE BEFORE AND AFTER :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

shes ruff but shes an OG 61 rag. Tell your metal man to let his nuts hang cuz he gonna have his work cut out for him. Its not as bad as the one Im building so I know it can be fixed.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 18 2009, 12:33 AM~16016965
> *THANKS SKIM POST UP WUTT EVER PICS YOU GOTS WANNA MAKE SURE EVERYONE SEE'S THE BEFORE AND AFTER  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 11:34 PM~16016970
> *shes ruff but shes an OG 61 rag. Tell your metal man to let his nuts hang cuz he gonna have his work cut out for him. Its not as bad as the one Im building so I know it can be fixed.
> 
> 
> ...


HE AINT SCARED HE BEEN PUSHING ME 2 GET A REAL PROJECT HE SAID SO HES READY MORE THAN I AM :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 09:03 PM~16014686
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> AINT THAT THE TRUTH HOMIE IM STILL STRESSIN TILL IT GETS HERE HOMIE BUT THANKS A MILLION FOR EVERYTHING I KNOW THE CAR WAS NOT 4 SALE BUT WAS STILL ABLE 2 GET FROM YOU DONT 4 GET YOU HAVE ANOTHER HOMIE OUT HERE N THE 818
> *


put it under the xmas tree. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 11:39 PM~16017016
> *put it under the xmas tree. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I PUT THE PINK SLIP THERE ALREADY :biggrin: MY CHRISTMAS LIST 2 THE FAM MONEY OR 61 PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 11:35 PM~16016977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MIGHT HAVE 2 FIND NEW SKINS FOR THE PLATE :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT GET DONE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 18 2009, 12:13 AM~16017237
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT GET DONE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

O.C. good luck with your new baby and welcome to the 61 rag builders/owners club! Here's some photos I took of her back in September at T's.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> Just leaving my mark.


Dis Foo



> THANKS HOMIE THIS WAS MY GIFT 2 MY SELF FOR CHRISTMAS :biggrin:


That's how you get what you want!  



> Oh I know u will make it what it was meant to be.
> 
> Heres a pic right before it left.
> 
> ...





> put it under the xmas tree. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 18 2009, 11:04 AM~16018741
> *Dis Foo
> That's how you get what you want!
> :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

t didnt look too bad after putting it back together with the bumpers and hood & shit. Brian was like damn! This thing is bad ass! :0


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 11:32 PM~16016953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: Best wishes CHUCH hope all goes well on your new ride I`m pretty sure is going to turn heads when you bust out with it goodluck :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Somebody pmed me a link off new orleans craigslist that has the same pics I took with your car for sale! They even left a phone number. I would post the link but I can't from my cell phone. Somebody post the link!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Another Firme Ride coming..Proof is from your last ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

WATS THE LINK


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 18 2009, 05:57 PM~16023092
> *WATS THE LINK
> *


I said I can't post it from my phone. Its new orleans craigslist. I forwarded to overnight celebrity


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

http://neworleans.craigslist.org/cto/1515336329.html
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 11:30 PM~16016932
> *Oh I know u will make it what it was meant to be.
> 
> Heres a pic right before it left.
> ...


 :worship: :biggrin: GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 18 2009, 06:17 PM~16023269
> *http://neworleans.craigslist.org/cto/1515336329.html
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:uh: scammers are quick wit it.


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 18 2009, 04:48 PM~16023011
> *Somebody pmed me a link off new orleans craigslist that has the same pics I took with your car for sale! They even left a phone number. I would post the link but I can't from my cell phone. Somebody post the link!
> *


 :dunno: I WAS A LITTLE LATE BUT AT LEAST YOU GOT A CHANCE TO CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz+Dec 18 2009, 07:17 PM~16023269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait this is a scam , ? ? ? ? ? ? ? damn i done wired dude the money and he is bringing it to me now for no extra charge :uh: :uh: , , , ,, , , , yall will see just wait till bob drops the car off , ima be rollin in a few days :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 18 2009, 10:22 PM~16024397
> *wait this is a scam , ? ? ? ? ? ? ?  damn i done wired dude the money and he is bringing it to me now for no extra charge  :uh:  :uh:  , , , ,, , , , yall will see just wait till bob drops the car off , ima be rollin in a few days  :biggrin:
> *


Ol Bob Daniels must be hangin' with his brother Jack.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BELAIR52_@Dec 18 2009, 07:56 PM~16024107
> *:dunno:  I WAS A LITTLE LATE BUT AT LEAST YOU GOT A CHANCE TO CHECK IT OUT!
> *


thanks for the heads up homie!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

here u go Jesse


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Dec 18 2009, 10:35 AM~16019884
> *    :thumbsup: Best wishes CHUCH hope all goes well on your new ride I`m pretty sure is going to turn heads when you bust out with it goodluck  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE IM READY FOR THE PROJECT AND WHEN ITS DONE I HOPE 2 GET SOME POSITIVE FEED BACK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2009, 05:46 AM~16018074
> *O.C. good luck with your new baby and welcome to the 61 rag builders/owners club! Here's some photos I took of her back in September at T's.
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS 4 DA PICS SIXONE AND I WONT LET DOWN THE 61 BUILDERS


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Dec 18 2009, 04:56 PM~16023079
> *Another Firme Ride coming..Proof is from your last ride.  :thumbsup:
> *


SURE IS AND THANKS 4 THE PROPS ON DA 65 RAG


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Dec 19 2009, 12:33 AM~16026754
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 11:30 PM~16016932
> *Oh I know u will make it what it was meant to be.
> 
> Heres a pic right before it left.
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 19 2009, 01:32 AM~16026747
> *THANKS 4 DA PICS SIXONE AND I WONT LET DOWN THE 61 BUILDERS
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2009, 12:04 AM~16026559
> *here u go Jesse
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD SHIT SKIM


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2009, 12:37 AM~16026779
> *
> *


I CAN TELL THIS TOPIC IS GONNA BE ON FIRE :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

if you need any parts robbie got what u need....








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=471582&hl=
good people to deal with....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 19 2009, 01:41 AM~16026808
> *if you need any parts robbie got what u need....
> 
> 
> ...


good dude right there


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 19 2009, 12:41 AM~16026808
> *if you need any parts robbie got what u need....
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS 4 THE INFO HOMIE


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:08 PM~16013477
> *PICKED UP THIS 61 FROM DA HOMIE SKIM LEFT TEXAS TODAY MAKING ITS WAY HOME 2 THE 818 SO CAL PROJECT WILL START ON NEW YEARS DAY 2010
> DA ''HATED 1'' LEFT TEXAS TODAY MAKIN ITS WAY HOME 2 DA 818 GT
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT, DO YOUR THING HOMIE, I BEALIVE IN YOU SI SI SI


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

ttt for the 818


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

its being unloaded as we speak :0


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR PROJECT HOMIE, NICE RAG ACE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2009, 09:22 PM~16033978
> *its being unloaded as we speak :0
> *


ITS HOME  NOW


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 19 2009, 09:44 PM~16034199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JESUS


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 20 2009, 01:35 AM~16035903
> *ITS HOME   NOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 20 2009, 02:35 AM~16035903
> *ITS HOME   NOW
> *


man thats kinda crazy just the other day it was in deep hibernation in Krum Texas, couple day later its residing in the City Of Angels :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 20 2009, 02:35 AM~16035903
> *ITS HOME   NOW
> *


THIS IS GOING TO BE A BIG TOPIC *"6"* PAGES IN BEFORE IT GETS HOME :biggrin: 

A LOT OF EYES GONNA BE ON THIS *"1"*


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 20 2009, 01:35 AM~16035903
> *ITS HOME   NOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

TTMFT GT STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTMFT FOR MY PERRITO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 20 2009, 07:59 AM~16036504
> *man thats kinda crazy just the other day it was in deep hibernation in Krum Texas, couple day later its residing in the City Of Angels :0
> *


YES IT IS I STILL CANT BELIEVE ITS FINALLY HERE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 20 2009, 10:43 AM~16037308
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE A BIG TOPIC "6" PAGES IN BEFORE IT GETS HOME :biggrin:
> 
> A LOT OF EYES GONNA BE ON THIS "1"
> *


SAME THING BEEN GOING TRUU MY MIND ABOUT THE TOPIC I HOPE ITS ALL POSITIVE :biggrin: FEW MORE DAYS BEFORE TEAR DOWN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 21 2009, 12:53 AM~16044264
> *TTMFT FOR MY PERRITO
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Judging by how you did your 65 this 61 is going to be real nice.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 04:06 AM~16044600
> *SAME THING BEEN GOING TRUU MY MIND ABOUT THE TOPIC I HOPE ITS ALL POSITIVE  :biggrin: FEW MORE DAYS BEFORE TEAR DOWN
> *


I told u, tell that big bad body man of yours he gonna have his metal working skills put 2 the test. Did he run away yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 04:06 AM~16044600
> *SAME THING BEEN GOING TRUU MY MIND ABOUT THE TOPIC I HOPE ITS ALL POSITIVE  :biggrin: FEW MORE DAYS BEFORE TEAR DOWN
> *


Getting on it Quick!


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 03:06 AM~16044600
> *SAME THING BEEN GOING TRUU MY MIND ABOUT THE TOPIC I HOPE ITS ALL POSITIVE  :biggrin: FEW MORE DAYS BEFORE TEAR DOWN
> *


NICE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 21 2009, 05:51 AM~16044825
> *Judging by how you did your 65 this 61 is going to be real nice.
> *


THE 65 WAS A 6 MONTH BUILD UP FROM THE BOTTOM UP BUT WAS CLEAN NO RUST TURNED OUT NICE AND THANKS 4 THE POSITIVE FEED BACK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2009, 08:41 AM~16045516
> *I told u, tell that big bad body man of yours he gonna have his metal working skills put 2 the test. Did he run away yet? :biggrin:
> *


NOT YET SKIM BUT WILL POST PICS OF HIM WHEN THEY MEET :biggrin: BUT THAT MAN ONE BAD MUTHA FUKA


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 21 2009, 10:20 AM~16046286
> *Getting on it Quick!
> *


IT WILL BE DROPPED OF NEW YEARS DAY 2 THE SHOP  FOR METAL WORK


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW_@Dec 21 2009, 11:10 AM~16046859
> *NICE
> *


THANKS MOI SEE YOU IN A COUPLE WEEKS  GOING BAK 2 UTAH AND MY 64 SHOULD BE HERE NEXT WEEK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 21 2009, 12:46 PM~16047685
> *NICE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE
> *


DAMMM PERRO I CANT WAIT 2 BE EVEN CLOSE 2 BEING FINISHED :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 01:47 PM~16047691
> *DAMMM PERRO I CANT WAIT 2 BE EVEN CLOSE 2 BEING FINISHED  :biggrin:
> *


HEY IF YOU BUILT IT HE WILL HATE :biggrin: LET ME KNOW HOMIE I MIGHT STILL HAVE SOME PARTS FROM MINE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 21 2009, 12:48 PM~16047697
> *HEY IF YOU BUILT IT HE WILL HATE :biggrin:  LET ME KNOW HOMIE I MIGHT STILL HAVE SOME PARTS FROM MINE
> *


LET ME KNOW WUT YOU STILL HAVE MONO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

DA 61 IN CALI GROUNDS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 02:20 PM~16047936
> *DA 61 IN CALI GROUNDS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP US POSTED ON THIS SOON TO BE WINNER!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 21 2009, 01:23 PM~16047960
> *KEEP US POSTED ON THIS SOON TO BE WINNER!!
> *


SURE WILL


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

NICE CAR GOOD LUCK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by roch83_@Dec 21 2009, 02:23 PM~16048521
> *NICE CAR GOOD LUCK
> *


THANKS


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

GOOD LUCK WITH THE BUILD...SKIMS SOME GOOD PEEPS....GOT MY 63 OFF HIM :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Dec 21 2009, 02:36 PM~16048657
> *GOOD LUCK WITH THE BUILD...SKIMS SOME GOOD PEEPS....GOT MY 63 OFF HIM :biggrin:
> *


FUK YEAH HE IS G TIMER AND THANKS HOPE 2 START SOON


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:41 PM~16013832
> *THIS WAS MY LAST RAG I BUILT ''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY''
> 
> 
> ...



wow, that 61 rag is in for a real treat!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

found another nice shot of Overnight Celebrity


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 02:40 PM~16048694
> *FUK YEAH HE IS G TIMER AND THANKS HOPE 2 START SOON
> *



is it done yet :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 21 2009, 03:57 PM~16049595
> *wow, that 61 rag is in for a real treat!
> *


THE ONLY THING IM NOT SURE OF YET IS THE PAINT :biggrin: ON THE 61 CANDY? STOCK ? ITS TUFF


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 04:06 PM~16049709
> *THE ONLY THING IM NOT SURE OF YET IS THE PAINT  :biggrin: ON THE 61 CANDY? STOCK ? ITS TUFF
> *


og stock colors look nice on 61s ! didnt skim have a clean 4 door for sheetmetal?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 21 2009, 04:00 PM~16049649
> *found another nice shot of Overnight Celebrity
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC THATS WITH THE NEW OWNER SHOWING IT ALREADY  


THIS WAS MY LAST SHOW WITH MY 65 HAD ADDED CHANGES 2 THE PAINT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 21 2009, 04:11 PM~16049775
> *og stock colors look nice on 61s ! didnt skim have a clean 4 door for sheetmetal?
> *


YES HE DID BUT I TRANSPORTED THE CAR THAT WAS ANOTHER EXPENCE SO IM JUST GETTIN ALL NEW EVERYTHING FOR IT OUT HERE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 04:12 PM~16049786
> *NICE PIC THATS WITH THE NEW OWNER SHOWING IT ALREADY
> THIS WAS MY LAST SHOW WITH MY 65 HAD ADDED CHANGES 2 THE PAINT
> 
> ...


THE BEFORE AND AFTER :biggrin: 

THIS WAS THE DAY I BOUGHT IT


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 04:06 PM~16049709
> *THE ONLY THING IM NOT SURE OF YET IS THE PAINT  :biggrin: ON THE 61 CANDY? STOCK ? ITS TUFF
> *



ahhh man that's such a tough choice. I love the pastel non-metallic Seafoam Green color Skim went with, I love the OG metallic Arbor Green, custom purple, orange, blue and red, Candy's are amazing! They're all beautiful


I still haven't completely decided on what I wanna do with my 64 either lol. It's a seriously tough choice. 


You gonna restore it mostly or do a full custom lowrider?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 04:17 PM~16049851
> *THE BEFORE AND AFTER  :biggrin:
> 
> THIS WAS THE DAY I BOUGHT IT
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 21 2009, 04:19 PM~16049873
> *ahhh man that's such a tough choice. I love the pastel non-metallic Seafoam Green color Skim went with, I love the OG metallic Arbor Green, custom purple, orange, blue and red, Candy's are amazing! They're all beautiful
> I still haven't completely decided on what I wanna do with my 64 either lol. It's a seriously tough choice.
> You gonna restore it mostly or do a full custom lowrider?
> *


IM GOING ALL THE WAY HYDROS AND ALL


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 04:23 PM~16049924
> *IM GOING ALL THE WAY HYDROS AND ALL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AWESOME!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 04:23 PM~16049924
> *IM GOING ALL THE WAY HYDROS AND ALL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 12:46 PM~16047688
> *THANKS MOI SEE YOU IN A COUPLE WEEKS   GOING BAK 2 UTAH AND MY 64 SHOULD BE HERE NEXT WEEK
> *


orale bro,i'll see u then so we can have a cold one


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW_@Dec 21 2009, 05:35 PM~16050754
> *orale bro,i'll see u then so we can have a cold one
> *


4 SURE HOMIE


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 04:06 AM~16044600
> *SAME THING BEEN GOING TRUU MY MIND ABOUT THE TOPIC I HOPE ITS ALL POSITIVE  :biggrin: FEW MORE DAYS BEFORE TEAR DOWN
> *


I'M SURE IT WILL BE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  61


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 05:06 PM~16049709
> *THE ONLY THING IM NOT SURE OF YET IS THE PAINT  :biggrin: ON THE 61 CANDY? STOCK ? ITS TUFF
> *


Im sure whatever u do its gonna be tight as fuck homie. Im glad it went where it will be done right.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 06:06 PM~16049709
> *THE ONLY THING IM NOT SURE OF YET IS THE PAINT  :biggrin: ON THE 61 CANDY? STOCK ? ITS TUFF
> *


Always loved the paint finish on O.C. I would like to see what you and your painter would come up with if ya ever did another car :0 :cheesy: 

BUT you cant ever beat the look of a OG color up against the chrome!


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 01:20 PM~16047936
> *DA 61 IN CALI GROUNDS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 04:20 PM~16047936
> *DA 61 IN CALI GROUNDS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Old Gold needs that patina Grille Guard, send that shit my way!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2009, 11:49 PM~16054703
> *Im sure whatever u do its gonna be tight as fuck homie. Im glad it went where it will be done right.
> *


THANKS SKIM


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 22 2009, 06:01 AM~16055941
> *Always loved the paint finish on O.C. I would like to see what you and your painter would come up with if ya ever did another car :0  :cheesy:
> 
> BUT you cant ever beat the look of a OG color up against the chrome!
> *


I WANNA GET A COLOR THAT WILL MAKE THE 61 STAND OUT AGAINST THE REST THATS THE PROBLEM I HAVE BUT HAVE ENOUGH TIME 2 THINK FOR NOW ITS METAL WORK TIME :biggrin: AND WILL BE A NEW PAINTER ON THE 61


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Dec 22 2009, 08:50 AM~16056635
> *:0  :0 Nice!!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS SARA  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 22 2009, 09:17 AM~16056800
> *Old Gold needs that patina Grille Guard, send that shit my way!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 22 2009, 09:34 PM~16063829
> *:thumbsup: T T T
> *


THANKS WESTSIDE CC


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Dec 22 2009, 09:39 PM~16063879
> *
> *


THANKS TOPDOGG


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

PICS!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 22 2009, 09:42 PM~16063918
> *PICS!!!
> 
> *


NOT YET CAR GOES 2 THE SHOP ON THE 1ST


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 22 2009, 09:44 PM~16063932
> *NOT YET CAR GOES 2 THE SHOP ON THE 1ST
> *



oh the anticipation!!!

pick a color yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

nice project.... your 65 was sick, cant wait to see how this one turns out


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 22 2009, 09:45 PM~16063947
> *oh the anticipation!!!
> 
> pick a color yet?  :biggrin:
> *


THATS 2 HARD HOMIE IM GONNA NEED SOME HELP :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 22 2009, 09:48 PM~16063971
> *THATS 2 HARD HOMIE IM GONNA NEED SOME HELP  :biggrin:
> *



yeah man I hear ya


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 22 2009, 09:46 PM~16063956
> *nice project.... your 65 was sick, cant wait to see how this one turns out
> *


THANKS LOW RYDE HOPE 2 BE ABLE 2 BUILD A CLEAN 61 MORE DETAIL THAN THE 65


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ill say you use a toyota Aloe Green Metallic or Pacific Blue Metallic, i liked the 65 but kandy isnt my thing, ill rather have and og color with pinstripes and leafing


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2009, 09:53 PM~16064018
> *ill say you use a toyota Aloe Green Metallic or Pacific Blue Metallic
> *


GOT ANY PICS OF THEM COLORS HOMIE POST UP I WANNA USE A GREEN WAS JUST LOST ON THE SHADE OF IT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

a darker green i like is Botanical Green Metallic the one the jaguars have


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2009, 09:58 PM~16064068
> *a darker green i like is Botanical Green Metallic the one the jaguars have
> *


MIGHT HAVE 2 LOOK INTO THEM BEEN LOOKIN INTO A FEW NEW COLORS FROM NEW RIDES BUT I WANA ADD A FEW EXTRAS


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

u can never go wrong with a color from bentley...








i just hear its bitch to get the color code..


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 22 2009, 10:08 PM~16064168
> *u can never go wrong with a color from bentley...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice color


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Dec 22 2009, 10:21 PM~16064299
> *TTT    CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE HOMIE
> *


GRACIAS PELON


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I dunno what the fuck this site says but this blue on this mazda is sick.

http://www.axela.mazda.co.jp/?link_id=pr

one day I seen a caddy newer model with mist looking green on it but haven't seen another like it but the color was bad as fuck. It still had the paper plate on it and the window sticker so it was new, might have been special ordered.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 22 2009, 09:54 PM~16064025
> *GOT ANY PICS OF THEM COLORS HOMIE POST UP I WANNA USE A GREEN WAS JUST LOST ON THE SHADE OF IT
> *



If you like green...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 22 2009, 11:09 PM~16064877
> *I dunno what the fuck this site says but this blue on this mazda is sick.
> 
> http://www.axela.mazda.co.jp/?link_id=pr
> ...


NICE COLOR HOMIE THANKS STILL LOOKING INTO IT ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME WHEN ITS READY FOR PAINT BUT THANKS 4 POSTING THAT UP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 22 2009, 11:53 PM~16065306
> *If you like green...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I KNOW THE OWNER AND HAVE 2 MAKE MINES DIFFIRENT THEN ALL :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 23 2009, 12:14 AM~16065449
> *I KNOW THE OWNER AND HAVE 2 MAKE MINES DIFFIRENT THEN ALL  :biggrin:
> *



ha ha damn...

too bad lol, what a perfect color for a 61!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 23 2009, 12:19 AM~16065469
> *ha ha damn...
> 
> too bad lol, what a perfect color for a 61!
> *


YUP THATS 1 BAD MUTHA FUKA  MIGHT GO WITH A STRAIGHT CANDY TIME WILL TELL


----------



## madmanmone61 (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 20 2009, 09:59 AM~16036504
> *man thats kinda crazy just the other day it was in deep hibernation in Krum Texas, couple day later its residing in the City Of Angels :0
> *


That's a long way from INDIANA!! I guess she doesn't like the cold weather. I don't blame her, if you want to go topless all year long probably no better place than SoCal. :biggrin:


----------



## madmanmone61 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a ton of pics from when I first brought her home, if your interested. Shots of all the original metal, straight 6 engine,seats etc.. Let me know if you want em and I'll figure out how to scan them to my computer.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Dec 23 2009, 06:40 AM~16065946
> *I have a ton of pics from when I first brought her home, if your interested.  Shots of all the original metal, straight 6 engine,seats etc..  Let me know if you want em and I'll figure out how to scan them to my computer.
> *


I got them stored on my Computer from back in the day when you sent them to me, maybe I'll upload them later on to save you the trouble you already went through. :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

same painter from 65 gonna be doin this one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

nice project goodtimes to the top coming strong


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Dec 23 2009, 09:20 AM~16066814
> *same painter from 65 gonna be doin this one :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT THINK SO HAVE SOMEONE ELSE ON MIND FOR THIS PROJECT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Dec 23 2009, 03:40 AM~16065946
> *I have a ton of pics from when I first brought her home, if your interested.  Shots of all the original metal, straight 6 engine,seats etc..  Let me know if you want em and I'll figure out how to scan them to my computer.
> *


THAT WOULD BE NICE 2 HAVE LET ME KNOW CAN SHOOT YOU MY EMAIL ADRESS  THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Dec 23 2009, 10:21 AM~16067434
> *nice project goodtimes to the top coming strong
> *


GOOD TIMES RELOADING G TIMER WE COMING STRONG ONE CAR @ A TIME  GT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 01:20 PM~16047936
> *DA 61 IN CALI GROUNDS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

I KNOW THAT DRIVEWAY :cheesy: 


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 22 2009, 11:08 PM~16064168
> *u can never go wrong with a color from bentley...
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THEY STINGY WITH THE INFO AT THE BENTLY DEALERS?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 22 2009, 11:08 PM~16064168
> *u can never go wrong with a color from bentley...
> 
> 
> ...


the code and the paint itself


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Dec 23 2009, 08:57 PM~16073485
> *:0
> 
> I KNOW THAT DRIVEWAY :cheesy:
> ...


THAT DRIVE WAY GONNA BE WORTH SOME MONEY HAS HOSTED MANY LOWRIDERS IN 6 YRS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 23 2009, 09:25 PM~16073752
> *ARE THEY STINGY WITH THE INFO AT THE BENTLY DEALERS?
> *


LETS FIND OUT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 22 2009, 10:08 PM~16064168
> *u can never go wrong with a color from bentley...
> 
> 
> ...


CAN ANYONE GET THIS CODE AND PAINT GET AT ME THANKS NOT SCARED OF NUMBERS POST UP


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOURS HOMIE HAVE A GOOD ONE


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 23 2009, 08:25 PM~16073752
> *ARE THEY STINGY WITH THE INFO AT THE BENTLY DEALERS?
> *


kind of ..i went to my local paint shop and they weren't able to get it... :angry:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 24 2009, 12:38 AM~16075441
> *kind of ..i went to my local paint shop and they weren't able to get it... :angry:
> *


U AINT GOT THE CONNECT CUZZ


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Dec 23 2009, 11:41 PM~16075463
> *U AINT GOT THE CONNECT CUZZ
> *


 :0 
i know..im just a normal dude trying to lowride big homie...i know u got the plug..whats cracking... :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 24 2009, 12:38 AM~16075441
> *kind of ..i went to my local paint shop and they weren't able to get it... :angry:
> *


MY BOY OWNS HIS SHOP AND WE GONNA LOOK INTO IT 2 MORROW I BOUGHT SOME PAINT ONCE FROM A NEW LAMBORGHINI CODE I HOPE ITS AROUND THE SAME :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 23 2009, 11:54 PM~16075577
> *MY BOY OWNS HIS SHOP AND WE GONNA LOOK INTO IT 2 MORROW I BOUGHT SOME PAINT ONCE FROM A NEW LAMBORGHINI CODE I HOPE ITS AROUND THE SAME  :biggrin:
> *


let me know im trying to get the purple from bentley..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 24 2009, 12:58 AM~16075607
> *let me know im trying to get the purple from bentley..
> *


KOO MY BOY SAID HE COULD GET IT


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

MUCH PROPS TO MY BOY CHUCH CONGRATS ON THE ACE PERRITO THIS IS GOIN TO BE ONE GOOD LOOKIN ACE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Dec 24 2009, 12:20 AM~16075294
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOURS HOMIE HAVE A GOOD ONE
> *


THANKS VALLERO  SAME 2 YOU HOMEBOY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Dec 24 2009, 01:09 AM~16075663
> *MUCH PROPS TO MY BOY CHUCH CONGRATS ON THE ACE PERRITO THIS IS GOIN TO BE ONE GOOD LOOKIN ACE
> *


THANKS JAY DOWG YOU READY FOR THAT ROAD TRIP ONCE AGAIN STATE 2 STATE WE GO  GOTTA PICK UP MY 64 SS


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 24 2009, 02:23 AM~16075754
> *THANKS JAY DOWG YOU READY FOR THAT ROAD TRIP ONCE AGAIN STATE 2 STATE WE GO   GOTTA PICK UP MY 64 SS
> *


YOU KNOW THIS 61 IS GONNA BE CLEAN AS FUCK BIG CHUCH ALWAYS GOT THAT ACE UP HIS SLEEVE  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Dec 24 2009, 01:30 AM~16075780
> *YOU KNOW THIS 61 IS GONNA BE CLEAN AS FUCK BIG CHUCH ALWAYS GOT THAT ACE UP HIS SLEEVE   :biggrin:
> *


I HOPE 2 DO SO PELON MANY COUNTING ON ME LOL :biggrin: GT


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 24 2009, 02:34 AM~16075799
> *I HOPE 2 DO SO PELON MANY COUNTING ON ME LOL  :biggrin: GT
> *


YOUR NOT ONE TO LET ANYBODY DOWN HOMIE THIS IS A BIG CHALLENGE BUT WE KNOW WHAT U CAN DO :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Dec 24 2009, 01:40 AM~16075823
> *YOUR NOT ONE TO LET ANYBODY DOWN HOMIE THIS IS A BIG CHALLENGE BUT WE KNOW WHAT U CAN DO :thumbsup:
> *


  GRACIAS G TIMER


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 01:20 PM~16047936
> *DA 61 IN CALI GROUNDS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE... CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN ITS DONE..


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 23 2009, 06:08 PM~16071844
> *GOOD TIMES RELOADING G TIMER WE COMING STRONG ONE CAR @ A TIME   GT
> *


 :0  :biggrin: ....*YOU KNOW IT PERRITO!!!!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Dec 24 2009, 01:18 AM~16075273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SUCKS


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

good looking out


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 24 2009, 10:53 AM~16077458
> *BENTLEY OF DALLAS.....MAYBE THEY WON'T TRIP LIKE THAT OUT HERE...WORTH A SHOT
> 214-306-9784
> THAT SUCKS
> *


this fool got the bentley dealer number as if he really fuckin with them on a personal level :uh: 
















:roflmao:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 08:59 AM~16077531
> *this fool got the bentley dealer number as if he really fuckin with them on a personal level :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 12:59 PM~16077531
> *this fool got the bentley dealer number as if he really fuckin with them on a personal level :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


He has to keep dat Continential GT serviced proper when flossin' them Stockyards on a Friday night to keep his money right.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 10:59 AM~16077531
> *this fool got the bentley dealer number as if he really fuckin with them on a personal level :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


CAN'T TELL ME NUFFIN


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 24 2009, 01:23 AM~16075754
> *THANKS JAY DOWG YOU READY FOR THAT ROAD TRIP ONCE AGAIN STATE 2 STATE WE GO   GOTTA PICK UP MY 64 SS
> *


hit me up dowg if u cant find any1 ta go wit ya im alwayz down for a road trip :biggrin:


----------



## madmanmone61 (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 23 2009, 08:07 PM~16071837
> *THAT WOULD BE NICE 2 HAVE LET ME KNOW CAN SHOOT YOU MY EMAIL ADRESS   THANKS IN ADVANCE
> *


pm me your email


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

thats one bad ass ride dogy


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Merry X Mas Chuuch


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Man I can't wait 7 more days! Start working on it!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2009, 09:47 AM~16086407
> *Merry X Mas Chuuch
> *


THANKS SKIM :biggrin: FINALY CHECKIN IN TOOK A COUPLE DAYS OFF  HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAM HAD A MERRY CHRISTMAS ASWELL


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 24 2009, 09:53 AM~16077458
> *BENTLEY OF DALLAS.....MAYBE THEY WON'T TRIP LIKE THAT OUT HERE...WORTH A SHOT
> 214-306-9784
> 
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 24 2009, 11:09 AM~16078349
> *hit me up dowg if u cant find any1 ta go wit ya im alwayz down for a road trip :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*LEVEL 4 STATUS FO THAT MIGHTY GT............*  :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmanmone61_@Dec 24 2009, 01:43 PM~16079793
> *pm me your email
> *


pm sent


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Dec 27 2009, 10:04 AM~16100558
> *LEVEL 4 STATUS FO THAT MIGHTY GT............   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  GT


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> [/quot :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 27 2009, 08:51 PM~16105750
> * GT
> *


*YA SAVEZ BOBBY!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOT THAT BITCH REGISTERED 2 DAY ITS CALI OWNED NOW


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 28 2009, 06:53 PM~16114694
> *GOT THAT BITCH REGISTERED 2 DAY ITS CALI OWNED NOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP CHUCH uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Dec 28 2009, 10:05 PM~16116932
> *WAT UP CHUCH  uffin:
> *


WUTS GOOD MELLO WELCOME 2 THE PROJECT SECTION HOMEBOY I SEE YOU MADE YOURS ITS THAT TIME 2 SHOW THEM HOW GT GONNA GET DOWN 2010


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THIS IS THE OTHER PROJECT I PICKED UP ALSO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (*2 Anonymous *Users)
1 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

WELCOME 2 MY TOPIC


----------



## POKEY64 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOT MY QUOTE TODAY AND WE READY 2 GO WILL DROPP OFF CAR AFTER NEW YEARS WE READY 2 START  GT


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 29 2009, 03:35 PM~16124787
> *GOT MY QUOTE TODAY AND WE READY 2 GO WILL DROPP OFF CAR AFTER NEW YEARS WE READY 2 START   GT
> *


 :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

nice project, goodluck on it homie


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 29 2009, 04:35 PM~16124787
> *GOT MY QUOTE TODAY AND WE READY 2 GO WILL DROPP OFF CAR AFTER NEW YEARS WE READY 2 START   GT
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE, YOU CAN DO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 29 2009, 04:35 PM~16124787
> *GOT MY QUOTE TODAY AND WE READY 2 GO WILL DROPP OFF CAR AFTER NEW YEARS WE READY 2 START   GT
> *



:thumbsup: best of luck homie keep us posted


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 29 2009, 04:35 PM~16124787
> *GOT MY QUOTE TODAY AND WE READY 2 GO WILL DROPP OFF CAR AFTER NEW YEARS WE READY 2 START   GT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 29 2009, 05:35 PM~16124787
> *GOT MY QUOTE TODAY AND WE READY 2 GO WILL DROPP OFF CAR AFTER NEW YEARS WE READY 2 START   GT
> *



That's wats up....can't wait 2 see it going...GT comin strong for 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Looking forward to this build


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES 61


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 29 2009, 01:23 AM~16117890
> *THIS IS THE OTHER PROJECT I PICKED UP ALSO
> 
> 
> ...


Rollin In My 6-4 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Dec 29 2009, 05:08 PM~16125227
> *nice project, goodluck on it homie
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Dec 29 2009, 05:30 PM~16125450
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE, YOU CAN DO IT! :biggrin:
> *


ITS GONNA GO DOWN LUPSTER :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Dec 29 2009, 05:33 PM~16125478
> *:thumbsup:  best of luck homie keep us posted
> *


THANKS HOMEBOY AND I WILL


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Dec 28 2009, 05:53 PM~16114694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD SHIT BRO .. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Dec 29 2009, 07:40 PM~16126783
> *That's wats up....can't wait 2 see it going...GT comin strong for 2010 :biggrin:
> *


THATS IT HOMIE ITS THAT TIME GT ''WHATEVER IT TAKES''


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Dec 29 2009, 11:48 PM~16130021
> *GOOD SHIT BRO ..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

ttmft cant wait ta c this bad azz ride start ta come together it just looks tight the way it sits and letting ur imagination go wild wondering wats chuch got up his sleve for this bad ass bitch just cing str8 clownin ass a street car and wat he did with over night in that sort of time plus the other rides he gotz under his belt shit cant wait it like the next big block buster and i want the front row seats :thumbsup: uffin: :worship:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 30 2009, 02:07 AM~16131117
> *ttmft cant wait ta c this bad azz ride start ta come together it just looks tight the way it sits and letting ur imagination go wild wondering wats chuch got up his sleve for this bad ass bitch just cing str8 clownin ass a street car and wat he did with over night  in that sort of time plus the other rides he gotz under his belt shit cant wait it like the next big block buster and i want the front row seats :thumbsup:  uffin:  :worship:
> *


THANKS 4 THE WORDS G TIMER THIS WILL BE SPECIAL HOMIE NOT AS WILD AS ''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY'' BUT CLASSIER AND MORE OF A PERSONAL TOUCH DETAIL LIKE A MUTHA FUKA


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 30 2009, 02:09 AM~16131124
> *THANKS 4 THE WORDS G TIMER THIS WILL BE SPECIAL HOMIE NOT AS WILD AS ''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY'' BUT CLASSIER AND MORE OF A PERSONAL TOUCH DETAIL LIKE A MUTHA FUKA
> *


sumtimes thats the best way ta go but that will b 1 sexie 1 impala


----------



## @GRANDPAS64 (May 1, 2008)

Good luck with your prOject/s this coming year homie. Cant wait to see more of this. Love the fact that this is CALI owned now :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 30 2009, 02:31 AM~16131203
> *sumtimes thats the best way ta go but that will b 1 sexie 1 impala
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deejay3rd_@Dec 30 2009, 02:36 AM~16131225
> *Good luck with your prOject/s this coming year homie. Cant wait to see more of this. Love the fact that this is CALI owned now  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

FUKIN RAIN NO BUENO CALI SUKS WITH THIS WEATHER


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 30 2009, 04:42 PM~16136601
> *FUKIN RAIN NO BUENO CALI SUKS WITH THIS WEATHER
> *


shit well have it tamarrow than


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

UNDER A LIL UNDER 6 HOURS BEFORE YOU START WORKIN ON THIS



HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 30 2009, 03:42 PM~16136601
> *FUKIN RAIN NO BUENO CALI SUKS WITH THIS WEATHER
> *


That's why I left...LV has lots of sunshine!!


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

damn...came up on that 61 rag...i want one bad... :0


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

ok...its new years day...waiting on the pics... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BOUGHT A FRAME FRIDAY AND CAR GOING 2 THE CHEVY SHOP 2 GET DONE PICS WILL COME


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

how much skim let it got for homie ???


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FOSELONE_@Jan 4 2010, 01:43 AM~16177316
> *how much skim let it got for homie ???
> *


PM THE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 4 2010, 12:46 AM~16177336
> *PM THE HOMIE   :biggrin:
> *



no mames :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FOSELONE_@Jan 4 2010, 01:51 AM~16177356
> *no mames  :0
> *


DID HE TELL YOU :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 4 2010, 01:58 AM~16177375
> *DID HE TELL YOU  :biggrin:
> *


a dogy wat parts u lookin for and did that homie for friday call u yet on that good find yet


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 4 2010, 02:00 AM~16177388
> *a dogy wat parts u lookin for  and did that homie for friday call u yet on that good find yet
> *


NOT LOOKIN FOR ANY PARTS HOMIE NO MORE CAR GOING 2 THE CHEVY SHOP 2 GET DONE IM GOOD


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 4 2010, 02:21 AM~16177441
> *NOT LOOKIN FOR ANY PARTS HOMIE NO MORE CAR GOING 2 THE CHEVY SHOP 2 GET DONE IM GOOD
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 4 2010, 02:21 AM~16177441
> *NOT LOOKIN FOR ANY PARTS HOMIE NO MORE CAR GOING 2 THE CHEVY SHOP 2 GET DONE IM GOOD
> *


  good choice.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

PICS? C'mon homie it's the new year! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 4 2010, 06:17 AM~16177621
> *  good choice.
> *


x61!


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 4 2010, 12:58 AM~16177375
> *DID HE TELL YOU  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
nah homie...i didnt pm him...
im on the hunt for a 61 rag too...
just wondering how much you picked it up for...my bad


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 4 2010, 08:35 AM~16178161
> *PICS? C'mon homie it's the new year!  :biggrin:
> *


THEY COMING SHE GETS PICKED UP IN THE AM TODAY HEADED 2 THE CHEVY SHOP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 4 2010, 05:17 AM~16177621
> *  good choice.
> *


IT WAS I WAS SOLD AS SOON AS I WALKED IN THE FRONT DOOR :0


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 02:42 AM~16188542
> *IT WAS I WAS SOLD AS SOON AS I WALKED IN THE FRONT DOOR  :0
> *


looks like your car will be shacked up with mine. you going all chrome or stock ?


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 03:41 AM~16188540
> *THEY COMING SHE GETS PICKED UP IN THE AM TODAY HEADED 2 THE CHEVY SHOP
> *


 :0  We will be watching! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

''HATED 1'' ON THE ROAD AGAIN THIS TIME 2 THE BEST PLACE POSSIBLE TIME FOR THE MAKE OVER @ THE CHEVY SHOP ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

AND ITS A WRAP I WANNA THANK SKIM FOR DIRECTING ME 2 BERT @ THE CHEVY SHOP AND BERT FOR TAKIN ON MY 61 PROJECT AND HOOKIN UP A HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 04:11 PM~16193049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

AND THIS WILL BE THE COLOR ON ''HATTED 1''


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 04:03 PM~16192958
> *''HATED 1'' ON THE ROAD AGAIN THIS TIME 2 THE BEST PLACE POSSIBLE TIME FOR THE MAKE OVER @ THE CHEVY SHOP ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

IS GONNA LOOK GOOD SI SI :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 5 2010, 05:41 PM~16194093
> *:0
> 
> IS GONNA LOOK GOOD SI SI :biggrin:
> *


WUTS GOOD LUPSTER  CANT WAIT


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 03:37 PM~16193350
> *AND THIS WILL BE THE COLOR ON ''HATTED 1''
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
nice color dog..bert is the man when comes to chevy..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 5 2010, 07:52 PM~16195859
> *:0
> nice color dog..bert is the man when comes to chevy..
> *


HEY THANKS FOR THE IDEA :biggrin: AND YES HE IS NO PLAYING AROUND IN HIS SHOP  HE GOOD BUSINESS MAN...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 07:11 PM~16196173
> *HEY THANKS FOR THE IDEA  :biggrin: AND YES HE IS NO PLAYING AROUND IN HIS SHOP   HE GOOD BUSINESS MAN...
> *


are u going to do the same color interior as the bentley?


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT IT DUE BIGG CHUCH TIME TO CLOCK IN GOOD LUCK G I GOT THAT MODEL 4 U :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 5 2010, 08:14 PM~16196234
> *are u going to do the same color interior as the bentley?
> *


WAS THINKING OF A SILVER OR GRAY WUT YOU THINK HOMIE ?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Jan 5 2010, 08:15 PM~16196253
> *WAT IT DUE BIGG CHUCH TIME TO CLOCK IN GOOD LUCK G I GOT THAT MODEL 4 U  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT MELLO ITS THAT TIME HOMIE WHATEVER IT TAKES  GT


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 07:16 PM~16196263
> *WAS THINKING OF A SILVER OR GRAY WUT YOU THINK HOMIE ?
> *


fuck it do it leather like the bentley some thing differnt..u got make that bitch stand out..


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

grey will look good too tho..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 5 2010, 08:17 PM~16196288
> *fuck it do it leather like the bentley some thing differnt..u got make that bitch stand out..
> *


WE NEED SOME PICS OF THAT INTERIOR HOMIE :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 5 2010, 08:18 PM~16196307
> *grey will look good too tho..
> *


LOTS OF CHROME COMING I LIKE THE GREY WITH CHROME


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

its almost like a light brown color..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 5 2010, 08:21 PM~16196393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM GONA LOOK INTO IT THAT STILL HAVE TIME 2 THINK AND THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 08:17 PM~16196286
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT MELLO ITS THAT TIME HOMIE WHATEVER IT TAKES   GT
> *


YEZ ZIRR uffin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 06:37 PM~16193350
> *AND THIS WILL BE THE COLOR ON ''HATTED 1''
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 06:20 PM~16194623
> *WUTS GOOD LUPSTER   CANT WAIT
> *


I CANT WAIT TAMPOCO, THAT 61 IS GONNA LOOK SICK SI SI :biggrin:


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

damn dog...this muthafuckas clean already :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FOSELONE_@Jan 5 2010, 09:37 PM~16197772
> *damn dog...this muthafuckas clean already  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS PRETTY BAD BUT WILL LOOK BETTER IN THE NEXT COUPLE MONTHS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 5 2010, 08:50 PM~16196989
> *I CANT WAIT TAMPOCO, THAT 61 IS GONNA LOOK SICK SI SI :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 04:37 PM~16193350
> *AND THIS WILL BE THE COLOR ON ''HATTED 1''
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW_@Jan 5 2010, 10:35 PM~16198558
> *nice
> *


WUTS GOOD MOI THANKS 4 PASSING BY


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

leather guts








with 866 insert...off a 64 hardtop








i think that shit will look fresh


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 5 2010, 11:03 PM~16199037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT LOTS OF HOME WORK 2 DO


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

that 866 insert got's baby blue in it..


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

dam..i think i going to do my 59 like that.. :happysad:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 5 2010, 11:08 PM~16199110
> *dam..i think i going to do my 59 like that.. :happysad:
> *


YOU HAVE LOTS OF GOOD IDEAS :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 6 2010, 01:03 AM~16199037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2010, 11:19 PM~16199311
> *
> *


WUTS GOOD LOCO


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 05:07 PM~16193010
> *AND ITS A WRAP I WANNA THANK SKIM FOR DIRECTING ME 2 BERT @ THE CHEVY SHOP AND BERT FOR TAKIN ON MY 61 PROJECT AND HOOKIN UP A HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


  Im just glad to see it gettingg a good life and a happy ending.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2010, 11:27 PM~16199428
> * Im just glad to see it gettingg a good life and a happy ending.
> *


  I WAS SERIOUS FROM THE START


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 11:30 PM~16016932
> *Oh I know u will make it what it was meant to be.
> 
> Heres a pic right before it left.
> ...


 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 04:07 PM~16193010
> *AND ITS A WRAP I WANNA THANK SKIM FOR DIRECTING ME 2 BERT @ THE CHEVY SHOP AND BERT FOR TAKIN ON MY 61 PROJECT AND HOOKIN UP A HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2010, 10:27 PM~16199428
> * Im just glad to see it gettingg a good life and a happy ending.
> *



damn...i need a happy ending


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FOSELONE_@Jan 6 2010, 01:02 AM~16200329
> *damn...i need a happy ending
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

damn dog headed ta the top like a rocket an on the move like a motha fucken fr8t trian wit no brakes dog :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FOSELONE_@Jan 6 2010, 02:02 AM~16200329
> *damn...i need a happy ending
> *


the chevy shop is gonna fully massage it and that bitch gonna bust a poof of white smoke out the tailpipe :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2010, 02:43 AM~16200807
> *the chevy shop is gonna fully massage it and that bitch gonna bust a poof of white smoke out the tailpipe :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 6 2010, 01:19 AM~16199325
> *WUTS GOOD LOCO
> *


Just Chillin Overnight... Your Doing That Ace Rag Right  Keep Those Pics Coming..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Da Bertster got another one in the stable! Can't wait to see this Ace come back to life! :nicoderm:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2009, 01:20 PM~16047936
> *DA 61 IN CALI GROUNDS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 28 2009, 11:23 PM~16117890
> *THIS IS THE OTHER PROJECT I PICKED UP ALSO
> 
> 
> ...



hop it :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2010, 05:03 PM~16192958
> *''HATED 1'' ON THE ROAD AGAIN THIS TIME 2 THE BEST PLACE POSSIBLE TIME FOR THE MAKE OVER @ THE CHEVY SHOP ...
> 
> 
> ...


Aint no joke!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 6 2010, 08:56 AM~16201458
> *Da Bertster got another one in the stable! Can't wait to see this Ace come back to life! :nicoderm:
> *


See deez nutz come back to life in ya mouf biiitch!


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

“Envy is the art of counting the other fellow's blessings instead of your own.”

You lucky guy's just makes me hate you. JK Much respect for all builders out there.
Much blessing to all 
from TX Fort worth


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 6 2010, 07:27 AM~16201363
> *Just Chillin Overnight... Your Doing That Ace Rag Right  Keep Those Pics Coming..
> *


SURE WILL RUST SHOULD BE ALL FIXED NY THE END OF THE MONTH IF ALL GOES GOOD


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 6 2010, 07:56 AM~16201458
> *Da Bertster got another one in the stable! Can't wait to see this Ace come back to life! :nicoderm:
> *


HE GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 6 2010, 09:14 AM~16201890
> *hop it  :cheesy:
> *


DA 64 SS IS 4 SALE DONT NEED IT NO MORE DONT HAVE ROOM @ HOME PICKIN IT UP THIS WEEKEND


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 6 2010, 01:11 PM~16203643
> *Aint no joke!
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jan 6 2010, 03:50 PM~16204892
> *“Envy is the art of counting the other fellow's blessings instead of your own.”
> 
> You lucky guy's just makes me hate you. JK  Much respect for all builders out there.
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: 
THANKS


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ANOTHER GOODTIMES PRODUCTION......*  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 6 2010, 05:50 PM~16206269
> *ANOTHER GOODTIMES PRODUCTION......   :biggrin:
> *


WE JUST RELOADING CHUCKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, FREAKY TALES

:wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

DAMN MY CAR AIN'T EVEN HOME FROM SKIMS AND YOU GOT THE ACE AT THE CHEVY SHOP ALREADY........DAMN HOMIE YOU ON IT!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 6 2010, 06:39 PM~16206903
> *DAMN MY CAR AIN'T EVEN HOME FROM SKIMS AND YOU GOT THE ACE AT THE CHEVY SHOP ALREADY........DAMN HOMIE YOU ON IT!
> *


ITS THAT TIME DIRTY I CANT BE OUT THE GAME 2 LONG I DONT WANNA GET RUSTED :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Jan 6 2010, 07:49 PM~16207822
> *:biggrin:
> *


WE GOTTA GET YOU IN THE CLUB HOMIE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 6 2010, 08:13 PM~16207320
> *ITS THAT TIME DIRTY I CANT BE OUT THE GAME 2 LONG I DONT WANNA GET RUSTED  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHATS UP.....MAN I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS OUT THERE. I SEEN FIRST HAND WHAT IT WAS, SO I GOTS TO SEE WHAT IT'S GONNA BE!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 7 2010, 12:05 AM~16211362
> *THATS WHATS UP.....MAN I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS OUT THERE. I SEEN FIRST HAND WHAT IT WAS, SO I GOTS TO SEE WHAT IT'S GONNA BE!
> *


YOU SEE THE CHEVY SHOP DONT PLAY :biggrin: LIL BY LIL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 6 2010, 05:54 PM~16204407
> *See deez nutz come back to life in ya mouf biiitch!
> *


Hey! Why don't you Park dis Wood in ya mouth for a minute. :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT GT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jan 7 2010, 02:24 PM~16215936
> *TTT GT
> *



 sup sean


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FOSELONE_@Jan 6 2010, 12:02 AM~16200329
> *damn...i need a happy ending
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 6 2010, 09:43 PM~16209539
> *WE GOTTA GET YOU IN THE CLUB HOMIE
> *


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP BIGG CHUCH


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

CHECKIN IN FROM UTAH COLD AS FUK BUT HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH THE CREW  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Jan 7 2010, 09:50 PM~16221014
> *WAT UP BIGG CHUCH
> *


CHILLIN MELLO STATE 2 STATE RIDING :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I SEE THE HATE PERRO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 8 2010, 03:34 PM~16228009
> * I SEE THE HATE PERRO
> *


THAT MEANS IM DOING MY JOB RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 9 2010, 04:18 AM~16234415
> *THAT MEANS IM DOING MY JOB RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i dont have haters  THAT I KNOW OF :happysad: MAYBE I DO, I DONT KNOW THESE DAYS....... ONLY TIME WILL TELL :biggrin:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP BIGG DOGG JUST PASSIN BY uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jan 9 2010, 01:47 PM~16237163
> *:0 i dont have haters   THAT I KNOW OF :happysad: MAYBE I DO, I DONT KNOW THESE DAYS....... ONLY TIME WILL TELL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 BE READY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 10 2010, 10:02 PM~16249602
> *:0 BE READY
> *


X2......THEY ARE LURKING


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 10 2010, 09:09 PM~16249707
> *X2......THEY ARE LURKING
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Booo!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: No hate here!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

NICE PROJECT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

updates ?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 11 2010, 08:45 AM~16253333
> *Booo!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: No hate here!
> *


THANKS 4 KEEPING IT REAL


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FOSELONE_@Jan 11 2010, 08:48 PM~16260644
> *updates ?
> *


WAS OUT OF STATE FOR A FEW DAYS JUST GOT IN NOW WITH MY 64 SS WILL PASS BY THE SHOP 2 MORROW AND SEE IF IT HAS ANYTHING 2 SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 11 2010, 10:04 AM~16253931
> *NICE PROJECT HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 04:12 AM~16264230
> *WAS OUT OF STATE FOR A FEW DAYS JUST GOT IN NOW WITH MY 64 SS WILL PASS BY  THE SHOP 2 MORROW AND SEE IF IT HAS ANYTHING 2 SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 03:12 AM~16264231
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


ANY TIME SHOW SOME PIC FUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 12 2010, 05:59 PM~16269870
> *ANY TIME SHOW SOME PIC FUCK :biggrin:
> *


TAKE IT EASY PUTO WHEN I GET PICS THEY WILL GO ON THIS TOPIC


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2010, 07:07 PM~16270856
> *TAKE IT EASY PUTO WHEN I GET PICS THEY WILL GO ON THIS TOPIC
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP CHUCH uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Jan 13 2010, 11:12 PM~16285904
> *WAT UP CHUCH  uffin:
> *


WUTS GOOD MELLO


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

POST UP THE PICS I HATE WHEN PEOPLE HOLD OUT!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 14 2010, 12:27 AM~16286083
> *POST UP THE PICS I HATE WHEN PEOPLE HOLD OUT!!
> *


No doubt! Post em up!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 14 2010, 08:04 AM~16287887
> *No doubt! Post em up!
> *


AS SOON AS IT STARTS ROLLIN HOMIE THEY FINISHING UP A COUPLE PROJECTS @ THE CHEVY SHOP IM NEXT


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

NICE BUILT GUY :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jan 14 2010, 05:42 PM~16292965
> *NICE BUILT GUY :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 15 2010, 10:50 PM~16306635
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU BETTER BE WORKIN OUT PUTO WE NEED YOU WORKIN FASTER ON THEM GT CARS :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT .... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 18 2010, 08:40 PM~16332759
> *:drama: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT .... :biggrin:
> *


ME EITHER HOMIE HOPE 2 HAVE PICS SOON


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 19 2010, 01:59 AM~16336079
> *ME EITHER HOMIE HOPE 2 HAVE PICS SOON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS 4 THE BUMPS HOMIES I HOPE 2 HAVE PICS SOON OF SOME PROGRESS


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

GT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sup chuuch!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2010, 01:12 PM~16352250
> *Sup chuuch!
> *


WUT UP SKIM IM JUST HERE TRYING 2 STAY DRY HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP G :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Jan 21 2010, 06:29 AM~16361457
> *WAT UP G :thumbsup:
> *


WUTS GOOD


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 15 2010, 11:03 PM~16306754
> *YOU BETTER BE WORKIN OUT PUTO WE NEED YOU WORKIN FASTER ON THEM GT CARS  :biggrin:
> *


IM WORKING ESE IM WORKING DA RAIN IS SLOWING ME DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

damn you got 22 pages and havent even posted pix yet. im still watchin..... :drama:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP BIGG DOGG :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 24 2010, 06:58 AM~16392492
> *damn you got 22 pages and havent even posted pix yet. im still watchin..... :drama:
> *


AHAHAHAHA THEY COMING TALKED WITH BERT COUPLE DAYS AGO :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 25 2010, 01:21 AM~16401603
> *AHAHAHAHA THEY COMING TALKED WITH BERT COUPLE DAYS AGO  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

PICS COMING  2 MORROW


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 26 2010, 02:01 PM~16417896
> *PICS COMING   2 MORROW
> *


WAT UP G :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 26 2010, 03:01 PM~16417896
> *PICS COMING   2 MORROW
> *


 hno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Jan 24 2010, 07:58 AM~16392492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :sprint: :drama:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> PICS COMING  2 MORROW


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 05:31 PM~16420088
> *:yessad:
> :sprint:  :drama:
> *


WUT UP DIRTY :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 26 2010, 08:47 PM~16422073
> *WUT UP DIRTY  :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*'' HATED 1 '' STARTED ITS TARE DOWN @ THE CHEVY SHOP*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 27 2010, 02:56 PM~16430079
> *'' HATED 1 '' STARTED ITS TARE DOWN @ THE CHEVY SHOP
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: It has Begun!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 27 2010, 02:05 PM~16430176
> *:biggrin: It has Begun!
> *


YES SIR ITS THAT TIME FEEL BAD FOR THE CREW @ THE CHEVY SHOP THEY HAVE A NICE PROJECT IN THE MAKINGS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

I WANTED 2 POST ALL THESE PICS SO EVERYONE CAN SEE WUT THE ''CHEVY SHOP'' DEALING WITH AND WHY I DECIDED 2 GO 2 THEM FOR THE JOB HANDS DOWN CANT WAIT 2 SEE THIS DONE THANKS BERT AND THANK YOUR CREW FOR TAKING ON MY RIDE ...


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks for the job,we will make it happen! tough one but the outcome will be good.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Jan 27 2010, 02:26 PM~16430374
> *thanks for the job,we will make it happen! tough one but the out come will be good.
> *


I SEEN WUT YOU GUYS CAN DO QUAILITY WORK IS HARD 2 FIND AND ON TIME THANKS AGAIN BERT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Jan 27 2010, 03:15 PM~16430272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Im Tuned In... :drama:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 27 2010, 02:30 PM~16430410
> *  Im Tuned In... :drama:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

LIVIN THE LOW LIFE GT STYLE BIG CHUCH KEEP PUSHIN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 27 2010, 02:36 PM~16430453
> *LIVIN THE LOW LIFE GT STYLE BIG CHUCH KEEP PUSHIN
> *


I WANA OPEN THE DOORS 2 MY GT MEMBERS WE WANA PLAY WITH THE BEST IN THE GAME


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

that is crazy!!!!!!!!!!! But I know Burt can knock it out...........been to his shop and they make some real projects into show stoppers!!!!!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 27 2010, 02:37 PM~16430467
> *I WANA OPEN THE DOORS 2 MY GT MEMBERS WE WANA PLAY WITH THE BEST IN THE GAME
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup: LET ME KNOW WAT U WANNA DO IM DOWN SHIT IF YA NEED ME :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 27 2010, 02:45 PM~16430525
> *that is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!  But I know Burt can knock it out...........been to his shop and they make some real projects into show stoppers!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ANY 1 NEED THE NUMBER 2 THE CHEVY SHOP SHOOT ME A PM


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

THAT IS GOING TO BE 1 BAD BITCH WHEN YOUR ARE DONE  

YOU GOT YOUR WORK CUT OUT FOR YA :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

FROM TEXAS 2 CALI



















2 THE CHEVY SHOP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 27 2010, 02:56 PM~16430651
> *THAT IS GOING TO BE 1 BAD BITCH WHEN YOUR ARE DONE
> 
> YOU GOT YOUR WORK CUT OUT FOR YA  :wow:
> *


CANT WAIT HOMIE 2 SEE IT DONE ITS A HELL OF A PROJECT BUT FEEL GOOD ABOUT THE CREW DOING THE WORK


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 27 2010, 06:01 PM~16430705
> *CANT WAIT HOMIE 2 SEE IT DONE ITS A HELL OF A PROJECT BUT FEEL GOOD ABOUT THE CREW DOING THE WORK
> *



YOU DA ONE THAT CAN DO IT.... I'VE SEEN YOUR PAST RIDES


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

AND THIS WILL BE THE COLOR ON ''HATTED 1''  










I SEEN SOME PEOPLE JUMPING ON THE COLOR ALREADY IF SO LET ME KNOW I DONT WANA COPY ANYONE...


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 27 2010, 03:02 PM~16430723
> *AND THIS WILL BE THE COLOR ON ''HATTED 1''
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 27 2010, 03:02 PM~16430715
> *YOU DA ONE THAT CAN DO IT.... I'VE SEEN YOUR PAST RIDES
> *


  GT WE COMING


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~LAYTOWNLOCO~_@Jan 27 2010, 10:25 PM~16436075
> *
> *


WUTS GOOD MOI  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 27 2010, 01:56 PM~16430079
> *'' HATED 1 '' STARTED ITS TARE DOWN @ THE CHEVY SHOP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 27 2010, 02:34 PM~16430443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: looks rough! shit bert likes taking on jobs like this one. my 58 rag was in sad shape when it got there. he got that shit done with the quickness...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 28 2010, 05:19 AM~16437905
> *hno: looks rough! shit bert likes taking on jobs like this one. my 58 rag was in sad shape when it got there. he got that shit done with the quickness...
> *


 :biggrin: HE THE MAN FOR THE JOB HE AINT SCARED :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 28 2010, 01:56 PM~16441776
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :wow:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin: 

Cant wait to see the finish, But i do belive in one thing everything is possible, Good luck on the project homie


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Jan 27 2010, 03:15 PM~16430272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAN I AM GLAD TO SEE THE BALL ROLLIN.....BELIEVE IN THE UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 28 2010, 05:24 PM~16443858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ITS BEEN BLESSED ALREADY BY BERT THE OWNER OF THE CHEVY SHOP THE ''HATED 1'' WILL LOOK LIKE A NEW CAR IN NO TIME WE COMING  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 28 2010, 09:48 PM~16446689
> *MAN I AM GLAD TO SEE THE BALL ROLLIN.....BELIEVE IN THE UNBELIEVABLE!
> *


IF YOU BEEN 2 BERTS SHOP EVERYTHING IS POSSIBLE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 28 2010, 10:54 PM~16446760
> *IF YOU BEEN 2 BERTS SHOP EVERYTHING IS POSSIBLE  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Bookmarked GT


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 19 2009, 02:32 AM~16026747
> *THANKS 4 DA PICS SIXONE AND I WONT LET DOWN THE 61 BUILDERS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 29 2010, 08:28 AM~16449943
> *Bookmarked GT
> *


  GT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GOODTIMES PERRITO CANT WAIT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*''HATED 1'' PROGRESS PICS *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 30 2010, 01:05 PM~16461207
> *''HATED 1'' PROGRESS PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN THEY CUT EVERYTHING OFF. 

LOOKING GOOD CHUUCH. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT OUT.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 30 2010, 01:08 PM~16461220
> *:wow: DAMN THEY CUT EVERYTHING OFF.
> 
> LOOKING GOOD CHUUCH. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT OUT.
> *


ITS A MUST HOMIE WE WANT ALL THIS NICE AND CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 28 2010, 02:27 PM~16442088
> *:uh:  :wow:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 30 2010, 01:18 PM~16461281
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Car coming along homie :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 30 2010, 02:05 PM~16461516
> *Car coming along homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: IM HAPPY IT IS CANT WAIT


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 30 2010, 01:05 PM~16461207
> *''HATED 1'' PROGRESS PICS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~LAYTOWNLOCO~_@Jan 30 2010, 03:39 PM~16462011
> *
> *


THANKS 4 THE BUMP


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD JESS  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 30 2010, 04:51 PM~16462375
> *LOOKING GOOD JESS   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE PUSHIN SPIKE  NEED THIS 61 OUT  GT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 30 2010, 01:06 PM~16461211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 30 2010, 02:07 PM~16461217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 30 2010, 02:26 PM~16461610
> *:biggrin: IM HAPPY IT IS CANT WAIT
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 31 2010, 07:48 PM~16471648
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


WE MOVIN SKIM :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 31 2010, 08:09 PM~16471851
> *X2 :cheesy:
> *


THANKS 4 THE BUMPS LUPSTER


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 30 2010, 02:08 PM~16461224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Willma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

looking good chuch :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 1 2010, 02:13 AM~16475009
> *THANKS 4 THE BUMPS LUPSTER
> *



YA SABES THATS WHAT HOMIES ARE FOR


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 1 2010, 06:01 PM~16480643
> *YA SABES THATS WHAT HOMIES ARE FOR
> *


THANKS HOMIE I HAVE YOU ON THE GOOD LIST :biggrin: BUT FUK THE FAKE


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*IM GOING TO HAVE TO SALE THE CADDY HOMIE THIS 61 IS GOING 2 B SICK :0 *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i no this is going to be bad ass just like the 65 rag suerte homies :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Feb 2 2010, 11:27 AM~16488554
> *IM GOING TO HAVE TO SALE THE CADDY HOMIE THIS 61 IS GOING 2 B SICK :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 2 2010, 12:32 PM~16489107
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i no this is going to be bad ass just like the 65 rag suerte homies  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMEBOY


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 29 2010, 12:53 AM~16446747
> *ITS BEEN BLESSED ALREADY BY BERT THE OWNER OF THE CHEVY SHOP THE ''HATED 1'' WILL LOOK LIKE A NEW CAR IN NO TIME WE COMING   GT
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 30 2010, 01:05 PM~16461207
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>Well worth the money to fix this bad boy homie *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

BUMP! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Feb 2 2010, 06:39 PM~16492733
> *Well worth the money to fix this bad boy homie
> *


THANKS COMPA ITS A HEAVY HIT 2 THE POCKET BUT WILL BE A PROUD OWNER OF A NEW 61 RAG SOON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 2 2010, 10:25 PM~16495511
> *BUMP! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS LUPSTER


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT U THE MAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 10:50 PM~16495888
> *THANKS LUPSTER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Feb 2 2010, 10:56 PM~16495964
> *TTT U THE MAN HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS PELON


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2010, 10:49 PM~16495880
> *THANKS COMPA ITS A HEAVY HIT 2 THE POCKET BUT WILL BE A PROUD OWNER OF A NEW 61 RAG SOON
> *


Damn i'll just be happy to have it the way it sits put a bucket and roll shit you are a proud owner foo i cant wait to see it done


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Feb 2 2010, 11:12 PM~16496157
> *Damn i'll just be happy to have it the way it sits put a bucket and roll shit you are a proud owner foo i cant wait to see it done
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Passenger side

























Driver's side

































I got these for sale, dont know if you need these.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 28 2010, 07:24 PM~16443858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing like a diamond in the ruff


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 3 2010, 08:57 PM~16505512
> *Nothing like a diamond in the ruff
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

CANT WAIT PERRITO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 4 2010, 01:28 AM~16508234
> *    CANT WAIT PERRITO
> *


 :biggrin: LLA MERO :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

cant wait to see it loko


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 4 2010, 01:48 AM~16508296
> *cant wait to see it loko
> *


  gt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2010, 05:10 AM~16519606
> *GT :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE BUMP JR


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 30 2010, 12:05 PM~16461207
> *''HATED 1'' PROGRESS PICS
> 
> 
> ...


TTT Can't wait to see it done LOC!!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 4 2010, 04:57 AM~16505512
> *Nothing like a diamond in the ruff
> *


X2!


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

GT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 6 2010, 10:06 PM~16536153
> *TTT Can't wait to see it done LOC!!!
> *


  ME EITHER HOMIE WE PUSHING


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 9 2010, 01:42 AM~16556306
> * ME EITHER HOMIE WE PUSHING
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 8 2010, 11:53 PM~16556417
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


GT


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

MORE PICS COMING SOON


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~LAYTOWNLOCO~_@Feb 9 2010, 04:51 PM~16563353
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


FLOORS ARE GOING IN


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 9 2010, 07:17 PM~16564288
> *FLOORS ARE GOING IN
> *


On the way to looking like a car again


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT DOGG


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 9 2010, 05:17 PM~16564288
> *FLOORS ARE GOING IN
> *


They work fast!!! :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 10 2010, 08:24 AM~16570789
> *On the way to looking like a car again
> *


YES SIR


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 10 2010, 02:53 PM~16573752
> *They work fast!!! :0
> *


THEY SURE DO


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT FOR HATED 1 CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FLY THE GT PLAQ.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 9 2010, 07:17 PM~16564288
> *FLOORS ARE GOING IN
> *


They in yet? Any pics?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 12 2010, 07:58 AM~16591933
> *They in yet? Any pics?
> *


*''HATED 1'' HAS FLOORS NOW ...* :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:06 AM~16593885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*HATED 1 MOVING FWD ....*


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 21 2009, 05:00 PM~16049649
> *found another nice shot of Overnight Celebrity
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE COLOR AND PATTERNS ON THAT RIDE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 12 2010, 12:15 PM~16593944
> *LOVE THE COLOR AND PATTERNS ON THAT RIDE
> *


THANKS


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 11:12 AM~16593927
> *HATED 1 MOVING FWD ....
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta be a good feeling to see that! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Feb 12 2010, 12:27 PM~16594029
> *Gotta be a good feeling to see that!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YES IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~LAYTOWNLOCO~_@Feb 12 2010, 12:33 PM~16594078
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

THATS RIGHT LOOKING GOOD CHUCH :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 12 2010, 05:15 PM~16596138
> *THATS RIGHT LOOKING GOOD CHUCH :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS LUPSTER WE FOUND A BUBBLE TOP 61 HELPED OUT PLENTY WITH ALL THE PARTS :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice chuch.....can't wait to see the finished product, I have no doubt it's going to look as sweet as overnight celebrity Homie!!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 05:19 PM~16596177
> *THANKS LUPSTER WE FOUND A BUBBLE TOP 61 HELPED OUT PLENTY WITH ALL THE PARTS  :biggrin:
> *



THATS THE WAY TO GO, AND THEY LOOK CLEAN ALSO


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: poco a poco aiba homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 12 2010, 05:21 PM~16596202
> *Very nice chuch.....can't wait to see the finished product, I have no doubt it's going to look as sweet as overnight celebrity Homie!!!
> *



THANKS HOMIE THIS IS GONA BE PART 2


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 12 2010, 05:21 PM~16596211
> *THATS THE WAY TO GO, AND THEY LOOK CLEAN ALSO
> *


 SOME HOMIE NEEDED THE ROOF AND WE NEEDED THE REST SO THIS WAS THE LUCKY CAR THAT HELPED ME OUT :biggrin: ...

THE PARTS CAR


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 12:12 PM~16593927
> *HATED 1 MOVING FWD ....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincoln313_@Feb 12 2010, 05:22 PM~16596213
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: poco a poco  aiba homie
> *


SIMON HOMIE LLA MERO  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 12 2010, 05:33 PM~16596309
> *LOOKING GOOD...
> *


THANKS JR  GT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 12 2010, 06:15 PM~16596138
> *THATS RIGHT LOOKING GOOD CHUCH :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talkin bouut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2010, 05:35 PM~16596340
> *thats what im talkin bouut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
> *


WE MOVIN SKIM GOING 2 SAND BLAST NEXT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 06:39 PM~16596372
> *WE MOVIN SKIM GOING 2 SAND BLAST NEXT
> *


I knew it was in good hands all along


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 12 2010, 05:46 PM~16596428
> *I knew it was in good hands all along
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin better already


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 12 2010, 07:00 PM~16597068
> *lookin better already
> *


ITS GETTING THERE :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 12:05 PM~16593876
> *''HATED 1'' HAS FLOORS NOW ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah shit looks real nice


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 12:07 PM~16593893
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where all the magic is gonna go down


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 05:32 PM~16596303
> *SOME HOMIE NEEDED THE ROOF AND WE NEEDED THE REST SO THIS WAS THE LUCKY CAR THAT HELPED ME OUT  :biggrin: ...
> 
> THE PARTS CAR
> ...



nice looks solid


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like a solid og 61 vert now!!


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

car is gonna come out nice homie...cant wait


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

Looking good dogg.....comin along real quicks.... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

DAMN IT IS MOVING RIGHT ALONG.....PUTTIN IN THAT WORK!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks 4 the comments


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

GT :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

CAR COMING OUT GOOD CHUCH CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISH


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Feb 13 2010, 12:57 PM~16602489
> *Looks like a solid og 61 vert now!!
> *


x2


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

bump


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 16 2010, 11:10 AM~16628690
> *bump
> *


GRACIAS LOKO


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 01:05 PM~16593876
> *''HATED 1'' HAS FLOORS NOW ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Looking Goooooooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

dayyyumm movin along :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, fortworthmex

:0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 16 2010, 05:48 PM~16630971
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, fortworthmex
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 16 2010, 02:26 PM~16630238
> *:0 Looking Goooooooooooooooooooooood!
> *


FEELS GOOD 2 SEE FLOORS :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 16 2010, 04:50 PM~16630990
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 16 2010, 03:17 PM~16630659
> *dayyyumm movin along :cheesy:
> *


YEZZ ZIRR CHEVY SHOP PUSHIN THIS ACE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Feb 16 2010, 03:48 PM~16630971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 16 2010, 04:53 PM~16631016
> *:0  :0  :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


Your Gettin This 61 Done Quick :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 16 2010, 03:57 PM~16631060
> *Your Gettin This 61 Done Quick :0
> *


THE PLAN WAS 2 YEARS EVERYONE SAYS LESS LETS SEE HOW LONG MONEY LAST :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

SELLING MY 81 K5 CHEVY 4X4 HALF TOP IF ANYONE INTERSTED GET AT ME


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 16 2010, 04:59 PM~16631076
> *THE PLAN WAS 2 YEARS EVERYONE SAYS LESS LETS SEE HOW LONG MONEY LAST :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 16 2010, 06:58 PM~16632980
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

the 61s lookin sick homie  makes me wanna start another project homie :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Feb 16 2010, 11:53 PM~16637032
> *the 61s lookin sick homie  makes me wanna start another project homie :0
> *


ITS THAT TIME LIKE I SAID WE DOWN 2 HELP GET THAT 6O :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks 4 the bumps g timers


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin: KEEP IT MOVIN!


----------



## MIKE JONES SGV (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2010, 12:05 PM~16593876
> *''HATED 1'' HAS FLOORS NOW ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKING HOMIE TTT.........


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKE JONES SGV_@Feb 18 2010, 10:39 PM~16657847
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKING HOMIE TTT.........
> *


THANKS GT


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

WOW! CARS IS COMING ALONG NICE AND FAST! :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Feb 19 2010, 05:10 PM~16664831
> *WOW! CARS IS COMING ALONG NICE AND FAST! :0
> *


PICS MONDAY IM GOING 2 THE SHOP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 20 2010, 08:35 AM~16669415
> *TTT
> *


 :uh: TTT with no pics?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 20 2010, 10:52 AM~16670096
> *:uh: TTT with no pics?
> 
> 
> ...


I SAID MONDAY HOMIE  DONT LIKE 2 BUG THE CHEVY SHOP  THEY GOT WORK 2 DO...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 20 2010, 12:21 PM~16670620
> *I SAID MONDAY HOMIE   DONT LIKE 2 BUG THE CHEVY SHOP  THEY GOT WORK 2 DO...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

lookin sweet homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 21 2010, 05:10 PM~16680277
> *lookin sweet homie
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

wat up g lookin good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Feb 21 2010, 09:55 PM~16683824
> *wat up g lookin good
> *


THANKS HOMIE GOING 2 THE SHOP IN THE AM  MORE PICS COMING


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 21 2010, 11:32 PM~16684386
> *THANKS HOMIE GOING 2 THE SHOP IN THE AM   MORE PICS COMING
> *


 :0 I'll be back!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

I'm baaaaaack!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 23 2010, 08:49 AM~16698205
> *I'm baaaaaack!
> *


 :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 23 2010, 10:49 AM~16698205
> *I'm baaaaaack!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

CAR BACK ON FRAME AND GOING 2 THE SAND BLASTER THEN BACK 2 THE CHEVY SHOP FOR BODY WORK AND PAINT SHOULD BE PAINTED IN THE NEXT 4-5 WEEKS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2010, 06:38 PM~16703521
> *CAR BACK ON FRAME AND GOING 2 THE SAND BLASTER THEN BACK 2 THE CHEVY SHOP FOR BODY WORK AND PAINT SHOULD BE PAINTED IN THE NEXT 4-5 WEEKS
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 23 2010, 05:41 PM~16703569
> *:0
> *


THE CHEVY SHOP ON SCHEDULE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

''HATED 1'' BACK ON OLD FRAME AND HEADING 2 THE SAND BLAST THEN BODY WORK TIME ...


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2010, 06:46 PM~16704240
> *''HATED 1'' BACK ON OLD FRAME AND HEADING 2 THE SAND BLAST THEN BODY WORK TIME ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Feb 23 2010, 07:00 PM~16704386
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ITS GETTIN THERE G TIMER


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

gonna b a tight ass buildup va passing thru


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Feb 23 2010, 07:24 PM~16704690
> *gonna b a tight ass buildup va passing thru
> *


WUTS GOOD VA


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*AFTER* :0


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2010, 06:46 PM~16704240
> *''HATED 1'' BACK ON OLD FRAME AND HEADING 2 THE SAND BLAST THEN BODY WORK TIME ...
> 
> 
> ...


WAT UP G MOVIN FAST HOMIE LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Feb 23 2010, 07:34 PM~16704820
> *WAT UP G MOVIN FAST HOMIE LOOKIN GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MELLO WE MOVIN HOMIE


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

at sandblast now...be back soon


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Feb 23 2010, 07:51 PM~16705044
> *at sandblast now...be back soon
> *


 :0 BERT THIS IS UNREAL FOR SOME 2 BELIEVE :biggrin: THANKS FOR MOVING ON MY PROJECT AND KEEPING YOUR WORD ON DATES


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2010, 08:57 PM~16705110
> *:0 BERT THIS IS UNREAL FOR SOME 2 BELIEVE  :biggrin: THANKS FOR MOVING ON MY PROJECT AND KEEPING YOUR WORD ON DATES
> *


 :0 u brought it to a damn good place!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 23 2010, 08:28 PM~16705537
> *:0 u brought it to a damn good place!
> *


SURE DID SKIM THANKS 4 HOOKIN ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy+Feb 23 2010, 08:51 PM~16705044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Shop That Keeps There Word Are The Best Shops To Go To...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 23 2010, 09:05 PM~16706104
> *A Shop That Keeps There Word Are The Best  Shops To Go To...
> *


X61 HOMIE I BEEN FUKED OVER MANY TIMES BERT ON POINT THE CHEVY SHOP DOING WORK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  61


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2010, 06:57 PM~16705110
> *:0 BERT THIS IS UNREAL FOR SOME 2 BELIEVE  :biggrin: THANKS FOR MOVING ON MY PROJECT AND KEEPING YOUR WORD ON DATES
> *


I still dont believe it :0 :thumbsup: I met Bert at the pomona swapmeet about a month ago. Seems like a cool dude.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 24 2010, 03:08 PM~16713257
> *I still dont believe it :0  :thumbsup:  I met Bert at the pomona swapmeet about a month ago. Seems like a cool dude.
> *


 :uh: yeah hes alright :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 24 2010, 03:08 PM~16713257
> *I still dont believe it :0  :thumbsup:  I met Bert at the pomona swapmeet about a month ago. Seems like a cool dude.
> *


ITS GOING DOWN :biggrin: I MET BERT TRU SKIM WAS JUST GONNA BUY A FRAME NOW HES DOING MY CAR :biggrin: GOOD BUSINESS MAN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 24 2010, 03:40 PM~16713498
> *:uh:  yeah hes alright    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2010, 10:57 PM~16705110
> *:0 BERT THIS IS UNREAL FOR SOME 2 BELIEVE  :biggrin: THANKS FOR MOVING ON MY PROJECT AND KEEPING YOUR WORD ON DATES
> *


 :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2010, 06:46 PM~16704240
> *''HATED 1'' BACK ON OLD FRAME AND HEADING 2 THE SAND BLAST THEN BODY WORK TIME ...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

dam chevy shop aint playing.... :thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

ttmft homie, i kinda wish i would have taken my car to bert for paint and body, oh well he is/has built every thing else :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 24 2010, 09:27 PM~16717284
> *dam chevy shop aint playing.... :thumbsup:
> *


THEY DONT HOMIE GREAT PLACE 2 VISIT ALSO BERT RUNS A TIGHT PROGRAM


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Feb 24 2010, 10:11 PM~16717974
> *ttmft homie, i kinda wish i would have taken my car to bert for paint and body, oh well he is/has built every thing else :biggrin:
> *


SEEN YOUR CAR GET THE SAME TREATMENT LIKE IF IT DID  THE CHEVY SHOP BRINGS QUALITY 2 ALL CARS


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2010, 08:32 PM~16704809
> *AFTER :0
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why you take it to a pro!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 25 2010, 01:30 PM~16723253
> *Thats why you take it to a pro!
> *


YES SIR MORE PICS COMING WE AINT STOPPIN JUST YET


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 25 2010, 03:12 PM~16723629
> *YES SIR MORE PICS COMING WE AINT STOPPIN JUST YET
> *


 :h5: :drama:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2010, 02:24 PM~16723744
> *:h5:  :drama:
> *


THEY COMIN SERVER FUKIN UP BUT THEY COMIN :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 25 2010, 03:25 PM~16723755
> *THEY COMIN SERVER FUKIN UP BUT THEY COMIN :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

WATCHAAAAAAAAAAA THE HATED 1 MOVEN LIKE A FRIEIGHT TRIAN WIT NO BRAKES DAMN HOMIE THA CHEVY SHOP GOT THAT BEAST GOIN TALK ABOUT BRINGEN A CAR BACKE TA LIFE CONGRATES BIG HOMIE U DESERVE IT BIG DOG KEEP UP THE EXALENT WORK YOU DOIN BIG HOMIE TTMFT FOR THE BIG CARNAL CHUCH


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 25 2010, 02:46 PM~16723996
> *WATCHAAAAAAAAAAA THE HATED 1 MOVEN LIKE A FRIEIGHT TRIAN WIT NO BRAKES DAMN HOMIE THA CHEVY SHOP GOT THAT BEAST GOIN TALK ABOUT BRINGEN A CAR BACKE TA LIFE  CONGRATES BIG HOMIE U DESERVE IT BIG DOG KEEP UP THE EXALENT WORK YOU DOIN BIG HOMIE TTMFT FOR THE BIG CARNAL CHUCH
> *


THANKS  GT


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

GT :biggrin: 


RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD CHUCH


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 25 2010, 02:55 PM~16724063
> *THANKS  GT
> *


NA THANK U BIG DOWG FOR ALL U BEEN DOIN NOT JUST FOR US BUT EVERY ONE OUT THER U GIVE ALOT OF MOTIVATION THIS FAMILY AINT LIKE NO OTHER I PROUD TA BE ROLLIN WIT MY GT BROTHAS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Feb 25 2010, 03:00 PM~16724119
> *GT :biggrin:
> RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD CHUCH
> *


THANKS SAN JOSE  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 25 2010, 03:00 PM~16724121
> *NA THANK U BIG DOWG FOR ALL U BEEN DOIN NOT JUST FOR US BUT EVERY ONE OUT THER U GIVE ALOT OF MOTIVATION THIS FAMILY AINT LIKE NO OTHER I PROUD TA BE ROLLIN WIT MY GT BROTHAS
> *


WE DO IT FOR ALL OF US HOMIE GOOD TIMES COMING FROM EVERY ANGLE NOT EVERYONE KNOWS THAT ....THE PARTY JUST GETTING STARTED


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*''HATED 1'' COMING 2 LIFE BACK FROM SAND BLAST AND READY FOR BODY WORK ...*


























































:cheesy: 

looking good :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 25 2010, 05:58 PM~16725807
> *''HATED 1'' COMING 2 LIFE BACK FROM SAND BLAST AND READY FOR BODY WORK ...
> 
> 
> ...


QVO LUPSTER QUE DICE


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 25 2010, 05:58 PM~16725807
> *''HATED 1'' COMING 2 LIFE BACK FROM SAND BLAST AND READY FOR BODY WORK ...
> 
> 
> ...


moving right along..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> *''HATED 1'' COMING 2 LIFE BACK FROM SAND BLAST AND READY FOR BODY WORK ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Unbelievable how fast and the quality of work that Bert and the Chevy Shop boys do.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

With da quickness!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 26 2010, 08:25 AM~16732152
> *Unbelievable how fast and the quality of work that Bert and the Chevy Shop boys do.
> *


BERT TOLD ME IN THE BEGINING IF YOUR MONEY IS RIGHT WE CAN HAVE IT ALL DONE IN 3-4 MONTHS I WAS LIKE :wow: :wow: DAMMMM NOT THAT IN A HURRY MY ORIGINAL PLAN WAS 2 YEARS ATLEAST I HOPE 2 MEET THAT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 26 2010, 05:39 AM~16731527
> *moving right along..
> *


  ITS GOING GOOD


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 26 2010, 04:09 PM~16735283
> *BERT TOLD ME IN THE BEGINING IF YOUR MONEY IS RIGHT WE CAN HAVE IT ALL DONE IN 3-4 MONTHS I WAS LIKE  :wow:  :wow: DAMMMM NOT THAT IN A HURRY MY ORIGINAL PLAN WAS 2 YEARS ATLEAST I HOPE 2 MEET THAT
> *


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

wow! build up is amazing. you could almost build this thing with a timelapse camera


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 25 2010, 06:28 PM~16726104
> *QVO LUPSTER QUE DICE
> *



NOTHING MUCH CHUCH JUST HERE KICKING IT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 26 2010, 03:27 PM~16735428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 26 2010, 05:12 PM~16736282
> *NOTHING MUCH CHUCH JUST HERE KICKING IT
> *


SAME HERE HAVE MY SON TODAY SO I BEEN DOING THE DAD ROLE !!! HES GROWING UP 2 FAST


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 25 2010, 04:58 PM~16725807
> *''HATED 1'' COMING 2 LIFE BACK FROM SAND BLAST AND READY FOR BODY WORK ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

the 61 is looking good chuch


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

DAMMN HOMIE!! ACE IS COMING ALONG NICE, MOVING QUICK  
:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Feb 27 2010, 10:40 PM~16746677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FASTER THAN I TOUGHT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 26 2010, 08:12 PM~16737789
> *the 61 is looking good chuch
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Feb 26 2010, 05:55 PM~16736677
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lookin good chuch


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Feb 28 2010, 12:40 AM~16746677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhhhh get down on it :cheesy:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

so far so good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 28 2010, 07:36 PM~16753483
> *  lookin good chuch
> *


THANKS SKIM


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Feb 28 2010, 07:45 PM~16753590
> *ahhhhhh get down on it :cheesy:
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Feb 28 2010, 08:02 PM~16753799
> *so far so good
> *


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Feb 27 2010, 10:40 PM~16746677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Feb 28 2010, 08:56 PM~16754563
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS GT


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD .....CHUCH


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 28 2010, 09:13 PM~16754855
> *LOOKIN GOOD .....CHUCH
> *


THANKS BUDDY IM TRYING


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lookin good chuch. Keep us posted


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 28 2010, 09:42 PM~16755318
> *Lookin good chuch. Keep us posted
> *


4 SHOO  GT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

cant wait to see it done :biggrin: puro level 4


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: 61 IS LOOOKING GOOD.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

DAMN!!LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!! :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES FOR THE PROPS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 28 2010, 09:52 PM~16755465
> *cant wait to see it done :biggrin: puro level 4
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 2 2010, 05:54 AM~16769529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Boing! Primer sure changes the look


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 2 2010, 07:29 AM~16770076
> *Boing! Primer sure changes the look
> *


SURE DOES :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 2 2010, 04:54 AM~16769529
> *
> 
> 
> ...



keep pushin i see its on and crakin with that


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 2 2010, 05:45 PM~16775200
> *keep pushin i see its on and crakin with that
> *


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

NICE! :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

IM OUT HOMIES HEADING 2 AZ FOR THE LRM SHOW TAKIN THE REGAL WILL BE BACK TUESDAY


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

GOOD LUCK HOMIE AND SAFE TRIP :nicoderm:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

KEEP ON PUSHIN COMING ALONG NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES IM BAK FROM AZ WUT A WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

congrats on your clubs new rag!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 9 2010, 12:46 AM~16835697
> *congrats on your clubs new rag!!!
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS 4 THE BUMPS


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT......


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

any new pix?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 11 2010, 05:29 AM~16858234
> *any new pix?
> *


DID NOT TAKE ANY YESTERDAY BUT I HAVE SOME NEW ONES COMING IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 11 2010, 06:42 AM~16858264
> *DID NOT TAKE ANY YESTERDAY BUT I HAVE SOME NEW ONES COMING IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS  :biggrin:
> *


Post them shits up!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 11 2010, 10:14 AM~16859274
> *Post them shits up!
> *


Looks whos talkin!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 11 2010, 01:52 PM~16861868
> *Looks whos talkin!
> *


 :roflmao: owned


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 11 2010, 01:54 PM~16861877
> *:roflmao: owned
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave: acehole


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 11 2010, 05:58 PM~16864368
> *:wave: acehole
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

TTT GT :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT FOR THE THE HOMIE


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

:h5: TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE BUMP GT  TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Bump


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

A GROUP OF MOTIVATED PEOPLE CAN CHANGE THE WORLD. IN FACT, ITS THE ONLY THING THAT EVER DOES 

GT.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 16 2010, 06:51 PM~16910622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

wat up playa how things goin


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 22 2010, 04:20 PM~16964721
> *wat up playa how things goin
> *


THEY GOING GOOD LOKO


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 22 2010, 06:27 PM~16965919
> *THEY GOING GOOD LOKO
> *


WHATS UP PERRO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Mar 22 2010, 06:28 PM~16965930
> *WHATS UP PERRO
> *


WUTS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:  :sprint:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Mar 24 2010, 08:10 AM~16984407
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :sprint:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 11 2010, 04:54 PM~16861877
> *:roflmao: owned
> *


:rofl:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Any new pics or progress?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 26 2010, 11:48 AM~17008937
> *Any new pics or progress?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Mar 26 2010, 03:56 PM~17009977
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 30 2010, 01:49 PM~17046081
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Mar 11 2010, 02:54 PM~16861877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


own deez nutz :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 26 2010, 12:48 PM~17008937
> *Any new pics or progress?
> *


NONE YET HOMIE WAS OUT OF TOWN JUST GOT IN  WILL CHECK WITH BERT


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2010, 10:54 PM~17051770
> *:uh:
> own deez nutz :0
> *


 :uh: you 2 boys sure like to talk about nutz alot!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 31 2010, 01:56 AM~17052545
> *NONE YET HOMIE WAS OUT OF TOWN JUST GOT IN   WILL CHECK WITH BERT
> *


BACK TA WORK VA K OVA


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 31 2010, 02:56 AM~17052545
> *NONE YET HOMIE WAS OUT OF TOWN JUST GOT IN   WILL CHECK WITH BERT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

This is gonna be one sick ass ace Chuch


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Amazing....cant wait to see it done. 

Looking good bro


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 1 2010, 10:44 PM~17072850
> *This is gonna be one sick ass ace Chuch
> *


THANKS FAM


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 2 2010, 06:11 AM~17074125
> *Amazing....cant wait to see it done.
> 
> Looking good bro
> *


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Apr 7 2010, 12:04 AM~17120040
> *ttt
> *


THANKS 4 THE BUMP


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

wheres all the pics chuch :dunno:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTMFT HOMIE ive been meaning to go talk to bert too i got to ask about my spot to take my car in


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Apr 15 2010, 09:09 AM~17200635
> *wheres all the pics chuch :dunno:
> *


TOOK A COUPLE DAYS OFF IT WAS MY SONS ANN OF HIS PASSING IM BACK AND WITH A COUPLE PICS TOOK A TRIP 2 THE CHEVY SHOP YESTERDAY...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Apr 16 2010, 12:55 AM~17209710
> *TTMFT HOMIE ive been meaning to go talk to bert too i got to ask about my spot to take my car in
> *


HE HAS A FULL HOUSE !!! :biggrin: GIVE HIM A CALL SHOULDNT BE A PROBLEM


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

cant wait to see some pics


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

SO I DECIDED 2 SHAVE IT OFF FOR A CLEAN LOOK PLANS OF A BAD AS ENGINE


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 01:47 AM~17209823
> *SO I DECIDED 2 SHAVE IT OFF FOR A CLEAN LOOK PLANS OF A BAD AS ENGINE
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 16 2010, 01:48 AM~17209829
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS GOOD CPT I HOPE I MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 01:49 AM~17209831
> *WHATS GOOD CPT I HOPE I MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE  :biggrin:
> *



yup


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

what color you going with?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:51 AM~17209834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 looking good chuch


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 16 2010, 01:54 AM~17209839
> *what color you going with?
> *











WUT YOU THINK?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 16 2010, 01:56 AM~17209842
> *:0  :0 looking good chuch
> *


THANKS BROTHA!!!  GT


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 01:58 AM~17209844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :h5: i better watch out for you


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:58 AM~17209847
> *THANKS BROTHA!!!  GT
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 16 2010, 01:59 AM~17209848
> *nice :h5: i better watch out for you
> *


  WE GONA BE ON THE SAME TEAM THEY BETTER WATCH OUT


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:00 AM~17209852
> * WE GONA BE ON THE SAME TEAM THEY BETTER WATCH OUT
> *



yup.... rag top team :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:01 AM~17209853
> *yup.... rag top team :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

when you busting out?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:03 AM~17209862
> *when you busting out?
> *


MY PLANS ARE FOR NEXT YEAR VEGAS IF ALL GOES WELL ITS HARD WITH NO JOB RIGHT NOW BUT IM PUSHING MY SELF AS HARD AS I CAN


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:04 AM~17209865
> *MY PLANS ARE FOR NEXT YEAR VEGAS IF ALL GOES WELL ITS HARD WITH NO JOB RIGHT NOW BUT IM PUSHING MY SELF AS HARD AS I CAN
> *



thats good homie i wish you the best dogg


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:05 AM~17209868
> *thats good homie i wish you the best dogg
> *


THANKS THIS LEVEL OF BUILDING IS WAY DIFFIRENT THAN I HAVE DONE BEFORE SO ITS SLOWLY MOVING :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:07 AM~17209872
> *THANKS THIS LEVEL OF BUILDING IS WAY DIFFIRENT THAN I HAVE DONE BEFORE SO ITS SLOWLY MOVING  :biggrin:
> *



you telling me? ah man


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:08 AM~17209874
> *you telling me? ah man
> *


YOUR 65 IS WAY OFF LIMITS :wow:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:11 AM~17209878
> *YOUR 65 IS WAY OFF LIMITS  :wow:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:13 AM~17209882
> *:dunno:
> *


YOU GOT DOWN HOMIE THAT 65 GONA KILL GAME


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*IM BAK AND WITH A FEW PICS OF MY PROGRESS ''HATED 1'' 818 RIDERS GT...  *

SHAVED IT FOR A CLEANER LOOK...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

PROJECT ''HATED 1'' 818 RIDERS GT....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BEFORE : :wow: 









AFTER: :biggrin:


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:49 AM~17209934
> *BEFORE : :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP CHUCH? LOOKIN GOOD BIG DAWG


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

looking good ! can't wait to see her done..always wanted one!good luck with the rest of your build... :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Apr 16 2010, 02:53 AM~17209948
> *looking good ! can't wait to see her done..always wanted one!good luck with the rest of your build... :yes:
> *


THANKS HOMIE  GLAD I WAS ABLE 2 PICK THIS ONE UP MY ONLY SHOT AT EVER HAVING AN ACE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL_@Apr 16 2010, 02:51 AM~17209941
> *WHATS UP CHUCH? LOOKIN GOOD BIG DAWG
> *


QVO REBEL QUE DICE HOMIE AND GRACIAS YA SABES ALWAYS PUSHING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TOOK A FEW PICS OF WHATS COOKIN IN *''THE CHEVY SHOP''* BERT WAS KOO ENOUGH 2 LET ME TAKE A FEW PICS FOR EVERYONE 2 SEE HOW IT GOES DOWN !!!


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

the ace comming along, before you know it it will be rollin the valle uffin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 03:44 AM~17209922
> *''THE CHEVY SHOP'' BERT WAS KOO ENOUGH 2 LET ME TAKE A FEW PICS FOR EVERYONE 2 SEE HOW IT GOES DOWN !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Them dudes are sick!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Apr 16 2010, 07:07 AM~17210700
> *the ace comming along, before you know it it will be rollin the valle uffin:
> *


I WISH I HAD THE FUNDS 2 FINISH IT QUICK :biggrin: BUT IM HAPPY WITH THE PROGRESS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 16 2010, 08:18 AM~17211206
> *Damn moving right along  ...... you da man ride is looking goood!
> 
> Them dudes are sick!
> *


THAKS HOMIE ITS GETTING THERE  

AND THE CHEVY SHOP AINT NO JOKE THEY HAVE A FEW MORE RIDES IN THERE LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

DAM DICK LOOKING REAL GOOD FOR THE GT


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Lovin' the shaved firewall. :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:49 AM~17209934
> *BEFORE : :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


looks solid now :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Apr 16 2010, 02:03 PM~17213924
> *DAM DICK LOOKING REAL GOOD FOR THE GT
> *


THANKS PERRO   GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Apr 16 2010, 03:26 PM~17214600
> *Lovin' the shaved firewall. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS I HOPE I MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Apr 16 2010, 04:15 PM~17215064
> *looks solid now  :biggrin:
> *


IT DOES HOMIE THANKS


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 03:46 AM~17210029
> *HATED 1 PROGRESS PICS ....GOOD TIMES 818
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD CHUCH :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 16 2010, 04:45 PM~17215293
> *LOOKING GOOD CHUCH :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS LUPSTER


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 04:50 PM~17215331
> *GRACIAS LUPSTER
> *


THAT 61 IS GONNA LOOK SICK WHEN DONE SI SI SI :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 16 2010, 04:54 PM~17215364
> *THAT 61 IS GONNA LOOK SICK WHEN DONE SI SI SI :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 05:57 PM~17215387
> *
> *


ready for some color?


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

HEY WHAT KINDA OF SET UP ARE YOU PLANING????


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 01:44 AM~17209922
> *IM BAK AND WITH A FEW PICS OF MY PROGRESS ''HATED 1'' 818 RIDERS GT...
> 
> SHAVED IT FOR A CLEANER LOOK...
> ...


wow, rags coming along nicely!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:07 AM~17209872
> *THANKS THIS LEVEL OF BUILDING IS WAY DIFFIRENT THAN I HAVE DONE BEFORE SO ITS SLOWLY MOVING  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: but worth it it the end.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:58 AM~17209963
> *TOOK A FEW PICS OF WHATS COOKIN IN ''THE CHEVY SHOP'' BERT WAS KOO ENOUGH 2 LET ME TAKE A FEW PICS FOR EVERYONE 2 SEE HOW IT GOES DOWN !!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks like someone jocked my colors!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Apr 16 2010, 05:23 PM~17215563
> *ready for some color?
> *


SOON NEXT FEW DAYS STILL NEED THE BELLY AND A COUPLE OTHER THINGS ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Apr 16 2010, 05:27 PM~17215597
> *HEY WHAT KINDA OF SET UP ARE YOU PLANING????
> *


STILLTHINKING ABOUT IT YOU WANA SELL YOURS ? :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 16 2010, 11:47 PM~17218691
> *wow, rags coming along nicely!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE I FEEL MUCH BETTER NOW WHEN I SEE IT NO MORE RUST :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 17 2010, 04:00 AM~17219371
> *:yessad: but worth it it the end.
> *


  IT SURE IS 


TTT FOR THE CHEVY SHOP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 17 2010, 04:01 AM~17219373
> *looks like someone jocked my colors!!
> *


 :biggrin: LOOKS CLOSE HA AFTER I SEEN A FEW NEW RAGS SAME SHADE IM THINKING OF GOING WITH ANOTHER COLOR SO MY OPTIONS ARE OPENED AGAIN :wow:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 01:47 PM~17213814
> *I WISH I HAD THE FUNDS 2 FINISH IT QUICK  :biggrin: BUT IM HAPPY WITH THE PROGRESS
> *


yea i hear you, i gotta go ask if bert gots room for me to take mine back in for the engine install


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Apr 19 2010, 01:12 AM~17234309
> *yea i hear you, i gotta go ask if bert gots room for me to take mine back in for the engine install
> *


  SOUNDS LIKE YOUR CAR COMING 2 AN END ALMOST THAT TIME 2 ROLL THE BLVD :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 19 2010, 02:57 AM~17234486
> * SOUNDS LIKE YOUR CAR COMING 2 AN END ALMOST THAT TIME 2 ROLL THE BLVD :biggrin:
> *


i told bert im driving that bitch home when its done fuck tow truck :biggrin: and im take valley blvd all the way from el monte to pomona and might take a few detours :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Apr 19 2010, 03:13 PM~17239111
> *i told bert im driving that bitch home when its done fuck tow truck  :biggrin:  and im take valley blvd all the way from el monte to pomona and might take a few detours  :biggrin:
> *


THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD WAY 2 BREAK HER IN :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

''HATED 1'' BELLY TIME !!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 19 2010, 04:25 PM~17239742
> *''HATED 1'' BELLY TIME !!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD CHUCH!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 19 2010, 04:58 PM~17240067
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD CHUCH!!!
> *


THANKS JOJO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 19 2010, 07:22 PM~17240311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sssam71485 (Jun 29, 2009)

real nice build!!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 19 2010, 04:25 PM~17239742
> *''HATED 1'' BELLY TIME !!!
> 
> 
> ...


THEY AINT FUCKING AROUND HOMIE ESTAS PESADO :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 19 2010, 04:25 PM~17239742
> *''HATED 1'' BELLY TIME !!!
> 
> 
> ...



looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 19 2010, 10:41 PM~17244224
> *THEY AINT FUCKING AROUND HOMIE ESTAS PESADO :biggrin:
> *


ITS THAT TIME LUPSTER THEY DOING WHAT I ASKED FOR $$$ IM JUST BRINGING IT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 20 2010, 12:50 AM~17244978
> *looking good homie :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CPT I HAVE 2 COME CORRECT HOMIE


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 19 2010, 05:22 PM~17240311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 20 2010, 04:02 AM~17245247
> *ITS THAT TIME LUPSTER THEY DOING WHAT I ASKED FOR $$$ IM JUST BRINGING IT
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Apr 20 2010, 11:48 AM~17248289
> *
> *


THANKS 4 THE BUMP


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

lookin good i better get 2 work on mine :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 20 2010, 03:02 AM~17245249
> *THANKS CPT I HAVE 2 COME CORRECT HOMIE
> *



you know how we do it :naughty:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Apr 20 2010, 11:54 AM~17248322
> *lookin good i better get 2 work on mine :biggrin:
> *


YOUR DOING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 20 2010, 02:42 PM~17249876
> *you know how we do it :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Apr 20 2010, 07:38 AM~17246103
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2010, 05:46 PM~16704240
> *''HATED 1'' BACK ON OLD FRAME AND HEADING 2 THE SAND BLAST THEN BODY WORK TIME ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

I think these are good pics to show how they weld up the quarters where these cars always rust! Great pics! :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@Apr 21 2010, 08:24 AM~17257594
> *:wow:
> 
> I think these are good pics to show how they weld up the quarters where these cars always rust!  Great pics!  :cheesy:
> *


  GLAD THEY COULD HELP...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

coming along good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 21 2010, 05:44 PM~17262904
> *coming along good homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS JESUS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  61


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

NICE BUILD HOMIE


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 16 2010, 02:58 AM~17209963
> *TOOK A FEW PICS OF WHATS COOKIN IN ''THE CANDY SHOP'' BERT WAS KOO ENOUGH 2 LET ME TAKE A FEW PICS FOR EVERYONE 2 SEE HOW IT GOES DOWN !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Apr 25 2010, 10:04 AM~17295121
> *NICE BUILD HOMIE
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*''THE CHEVY SHOP'' IN EL MONTE DOING THE MAGIC ....ON MY ACE *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 25 2010, 10:57 PM~17302527
> *''THE CHEVY SHOP'' IN EL MONTE DOING THE MAGIC ....ON MY ACE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT 
should be heading out that way on wed. hope to check it out


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BELLY DONE AND CAR ALMOST READY FOR PAINT ''HATED 1''....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Apr 26 2010, 11:17 PM~17314235
> *TTT
> should  be heading out that way on wed. hope  to check it out
> *


sounds good get some pics for me homie gracias


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

lookin good. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

damn you're moving quick !


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

looking good chuch that paint and chrome goona set it off they aint ready fo this :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 28 2010, 12:05 AM~17326602
> *BELLY DONE AND CAR ALMOST READY FOR PAINT ''HATED 1''....
> 
> 
> ...


movin quick!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

HATED 1 !!! 818 RIDERS ....


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 29 2010, 01:16 AM~17338335
> *HATED 1 !!! 818 RIDERS ....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Apr 28 2010, 01:20 PM~17331654
> *looking good chuch that paint and chrome goona set it off they aint ready fo this  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS G TIMER ITS GETTING THERE !!! WE PUSHIN HARD 2 ANOTHER LEVEL HOPE 2 SEE SOME COLOR IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS !!  


AND THANKS 2 ALL FOR THE PROPS IM MODIVATED 2 SEE THIS ACE IN SOLID SHAPE THEY SAID IT COULDNT BE DONE !!!  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Apr 29 2010, 01:18 AM~17338338
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ALSO HAVE A NEW FULLY WRAPPED FRAME THATS GOING IN FOR SOME MOLDING !!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 29 2010, 01:21 AM~17338346
> *ALSO HAVE A NEW FULLY WRAPPED FRAME THATS GOING IN FOR SOME MOLDING !!!
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 29 2010, 04:35 AM~17338659
> *:0
> *


THANKS 4 THE BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT
GOT TO CHECK THIS OUT TODAY WOW ITS COMMING ALLONG GREAT, the shop is packed though so its gunna be a few weeks fefore i get a spot open for me


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Apr 30 2010, 12:34 AM~17348915
> *TTT
> GOT TO CHECK THIS OUT TODAY WOW ITS COMMING ALLONG GREAT, the shop is packed though so its gunna be a few weeks fefore i get a spot open for me
> *


ITS OK HOMIE WELL WORTH THE WAIT IM GLAD AND PROUD 2 HAVE MY RIDE GETTING WORKED ON THERE


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 30 2010, 12:35 AM~17348921
> *ITS OK HOMIE WELL WORTH THE WAIT IM GLAD AND PROUD 2 HAVE MY RIDE GETTING WORKED ON THERE
> *


damn yea i hear you, damn they do amazing work, i already got planned to take my duece there when its time for a make over :biggrin:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

that Ace Rag looking Good :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 29 2010, 03:18 AM~17338339
> *THANKS G TIMER ITS GETTING THERE !!! WE PUSHIN HARD 2 ANOTHER LEVEL HOPE 2 SEE SOME COLOR IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS !!
> AND THANKS 2 ALL FOR THE PROPS IM MODIVATED 2 SEE THIS ACE IN SOLID SHAPE THEY SAID IT COULDNT BE DONE !!!  GT
> *


it can always be done homie some just need more work than others but in the end result its worth it


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Apr 30 2010, 12:42 AM~17348949
> *damn yea i hear you, damn they do amazing work, i already got planned to take my duece there when its time for a make over  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGENCY RIDER_@Apr 30 2010, 08:33 AM~17350521
> *that Ace Rag looking Good  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 30 2010, 05:39 PM~17354663
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 29 2010, 03:16 AM~17338335
> *HATED 1 !!! 818 RIDERS ....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

looking good jesse!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 4 2010, 07:40 AM~17385371
> *looking good jesse!!
> *


THANKS DINO


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 4 2010, 05:55 PM~17390747
> *ttt :cheesy:
> *


THANKS FOR THE BUMP


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

GOOD LUCC ON THE BU!LD......


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@May 5 2010, 01:37 AM~17396203
> * GOOD LUCC ON THE BU!LD......
> *


  THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY20_@May 5 2010, 01:37 AM~17396203
> * GOOD LUCC ON THE BU!LD......
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

:0

ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 29 2010, 12:16 AM~17338335
> *HATED 1 !!! 818 RIDERS ....
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that?


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Looking Good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@May 6 2010, 07:30 AM~17407936
> *what color is that?
> *


PRIMER :biggrin: COLOR GOING ON NEXT WEEK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 6 2010, 08:35 AM~17408365
> *Looking Good!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CHUCC


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD CHUCH... :thumbsup:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@May 6 2010, 10:56 AM~17409499
> *LOOKIN GOOD CHUCH... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS GT FAM


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 6 2010, 10:55 AM~17409488
> *THANKS CHUCC
> *


 looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD CHUCH......CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 6 2010, 07:55 PM~17413952
> *LOOKING GOOD CHUCH......CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LIL BY LIL GLAD ITS LOOKIN SOLID NOW :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 7 2010, 04:09 AM~17416617
> *LIL BY LIL GLAD ITS LOOKIN SOLID NOW :biggrin:
> *


yes it is  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

WAT UP CHUCH JUST PASSIN BY RIDE LOOKIN GOOD CANT WAIT G...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@May 7 2010, 07:31 PM~17423799
> *WAT UP CHUCH JUST PASSIN BY RIDE LOOKIN GOOD CANT WAIT G...
> *


GRACIAS LOKO


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@May 8 2010, 02:27 PM~17428803
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 10 2010, 11:09 AM~17443320
> *lookin good
> *


THANKS PAINT COMING SOON!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 10 2010, 08:52 PM~17449080
> *
> *


THANKS 4 THE BUMP


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

POST SOME PICS ON OUR TOPIC


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=540605


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 11 2010, 01:26 AM~17451170
> *POST SOME PICS ON OUR TOPIC
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=540605
> *


WONT EVER FINISH :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 10 2010, 01:45 PM~17444145
> *THANKS PAINT COMING SOON!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THE ACE WILL PAINTED BY THE END OF THE WEEKEND


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

''HATED 1'' WILL HAVE COLOR IN THE NEXT FEW HOURS JUST GOT BACK FROM THE CHEVY SHOP ....818 RIDERS GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BEFORE :wow:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

nice build! :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

that bish lookin real good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@May 12 2010, 03:38 PM~17468368
> *nice build!  :thumbsup:  TTT
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 12 2010, 03:41 PM~17468408
> *that bish lookin real good
> *


  THANKS SAND1


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 12 2010, 03:41 PM~17468408
> *that bish lookin real good
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 12 2010, 02:36 PM~17467644
> *''HATED 1'' WILL HAVE COLOR IN THE NEXT FEW HOURS JUST GOT BACK FROM THE CHEVY SHOP ....818 RIDERS GT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wow homie, moving right along, nice......  :h5:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 12 2010, 05:32 PM~17469624
> *wow homie, moving right along, nice......   :h5:
> *


CHEVY SHOP DID WORK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 12 2010, 05:38 PM~17469689
> *CHEVY SHOP DID WORK!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes they seem to do beautiful werk, wish i had the change for them. the only thing i cood afford at the moment from burt was the support braces that i recieved 2 days ago. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 12 2010, 06:09 PM~17470111
> *yes they seem to do beautiful werk, wish i had the change for them.  the only thing i cood afford at the moment from burt was the support braces that i recieved 2 days ago.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I WOULD SAY THE SAME BEFORE BERT GOOD PEOPLE YOU SET YOUR SPEED HE WILL WORK WITH YOU THE PRICE IS ALL WORTH IT @ THE END WHEN YOU SEE WHAT THEY DID WITH YOUR RIDE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 12 2010, 03:36 PM~17467644
> *''HATED 1'' WILL HAVE COLOR IN THE NEXT FEW HOURS JUST GOT BACK FROM THE CHEVY SHOP ....818 RIDERS GT
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeet!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 12 2010, 05:36 PM~17467644
> *''HATED 1'' WILL HAVE COLOR IN THE NEXT FEW HOURS JUST GOT BACK FROM THE CHEVY SHOP ....818 RIDERS GT
> 
> 
> ...



THE 61 IS COMING ALONG AWESOME HOMIE.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE POSITIVE WORDS


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

wassup homie any word on the color?
im hoping to get my car in next week if bert can open up a spot for me


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@May 14 2010, 01:47 AM~17486545
> *wassup homie any word on the color?
> im hoping to get my car in next week if bert can open up a spot for me
> *


WILL POST UP PICS IN A FEW HOURS :biggrin: WILL TALK 2 HIM ABOUT A SPOT FOR YOU IN A BIT :wow:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

did you go with that Bentley color, that's what I was looking at for my 64 but heard it was a bitch to get the paint?


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

weres the color :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 14 2010, 09:22 AM~17489044
> *did you go with that Bentley color, that's what I was looking at for my 64 but heard it was a bitch to get the paint?
> *


NAH CHANGED MY MIND LAST MINUTE WAY 2 MANY CARS WITH THE SAME SHADE SO I BUSTED A QUICK 1 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 14 2010, 09:37 AM~17489178
> *weres the color :biggrin:
> *


WILL ONLY POST THIS LIL PIC OF THE ''HATED 1'' YOU GUYS SHOULD GET THE IDEA!!!  GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 14 2010, 01:12 PM~17491051
> *WILL ONLY POST THIS LIL PIC OF THE ''HATED 1'' YOU GUYS SHOULD GET THE IDEA!!!  GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks sweet


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 14 2010, 01:14 PM~17491071
> *:wow:  looks sweet
> *


LOOKS DIFFIRENT IN PERSON LIGHTS IN THE SPRAY ROOM DONT LET YOU GET THE RIGHT PIC


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 14 2010, 02:12 PM~17491051
> *WILL ONLY POST THIS LIL PIC OF THE ''HATED 1'' YOU GUYS SHOULD GET THE IDEA!!!  GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 14 2010, 02:12 PM~17491051
> *WILL ONLY POST THIS LIL PIC OF THE ''HATED 1'' YOU GUYS SHOULD GET THE IDEA!!!  GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

nice color


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 14 2010, 01:25 PM~17491169
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


DIRTY YOU EVER TOUGHT IT WOULD BE SHINNING THIS FAST :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 14 2010, 01:26 PM~17491177
> *Yummy!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 14 2010, 01:30 PM~17491229
> *nice color
> *


  THANKS HOMIE


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 14 2010, 01:12 PM~17491051
> *WILL ONLY POST THIS LIL PIC OF THE ''HATED 1'' YOU GUYS SHOULD GET THE IDEA!!!  GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice color choice :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 14 2010, 01:44 PM~17491365
> *Looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CHUCC


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 14 2010, 01:44 PM~17491366
> *nice color choice  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GT :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

i seen that color on a nissan 300z that shit pops hard in sun :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 14 2010, 02:13 PM~17491670
> *i seen that color on a nissan 300z that shit pops hard in sun :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: YES SIR


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 14 2010, 01:12 PM~17491051
> *WILL ONLY POST THIS LIL PIC OF THE ''HATED 1'' YOU GUYS SHOULD GET THE IDEA!!!  GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 14 2010, 05:19 PM~17493231
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

that the new chevy color blazing copper?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2010, 07:10 PM~17494019
> *that the new chevy color blazing copper?
> *


NO ITS CALLED LEMANS SUNSET


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

DAMN GINA!!!!!!
that looks nice, cant wait to see it in person :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@May 14 2010, 08:27 PM~17494645
> *DAMN GINA!!!!!!
> that looks nice, cant wait to see it in person :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: SOON


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BIG DOG :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 14 2010, 02:40 PM~17491330
> *DIRTY YOU EVER TOUGHT IT WOULD BE SHINNING THIS FAST :biggrin:
> *


I MUST SAY WALKING AROUND THIS CAR ON THE SIDE OF SKIM'S SHOP I ALWAYS THOUGHT THIS ONE WAS GONNA NEED A LOT OF WORK AND SEEING IT LIKE THIS......ALL I CAN SAY IS DAMN!

IT'S LOOKING OUTSTANDING PROPS TO YOU AND THE CREW AT THE CHEVY SHOP!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

almost the same color as this one so i know its gonna look bad ass  










wish i had better pics this ones the chevy blazing copper color. I think yours is off the nissan both sick ass colors!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 15 2010, 01:35 AM~17495634
> *I MUST SAY WALKING AROUND THIS CAR ON THE SIDE OF SKIM'S SHOP I ALWAYS THOUGHT THIS ONE WAS GONNA NEED A LOT OF WORK AND SEEING IT LIKE THIS......ALL I CAN SAY IS DAMN!
> 
> IT'S LOOKING OUTSTANDING PROPS TO YOU AND THE CREW AT THE CHEVY SHOP!
> *


no shit, I didn't think someone could have it this far along in almost 5 months. That orange sets it off.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 14 2010, 01:12 PM~17491051
> *WILL ONLY POST THIS LIL PIC OF THE ''HATED 1'' YOU GUYS SHOULD GET THE IDEA!!!  GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



 

THAT COLOR IS SICK HOMIE IS GOING TO LOOK SUPER :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 14 2010, 03:12 PM~17491051
> *WILL ONLY POST THIS LIL PIC OF THE ''HATED 1'' YOU GUYS SHOULD GET THE IDEA!!!  GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@May 14 2010, 10:13 PM~17495479
> *LOOKING GOOD BIG DOG :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS LOKO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 14 2010, 10:35 PM~17495634
> *I MUST SAY WALKING AROUND THIS CAR ON THE SIDE OF SKIM'S SHOP I ALWAYS THOUGHT THIS ONE WAS GONNA NEED A LOT OF WORK AND SEEING IT LIKE THIS......ALL I CAN SAY IS DAMN!
> 
> IT'S LOOKING OUTSTANDING PROPS TO YOU AND THE CREW AT THE CHEVY SHOP!
> *


THANKS DIRTY IM HAPPY WITH THE SPEED AND QUALITY OF WORK THAT WAS DONE FROM BERT AND HIS CREW @ THE CHEVY SHOP !!! HE WAS NEVER LATE AND I WASNT EITHER $$ :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 15 2010, 01:39 AM~17496592
> *almost the same color as this one so i know its gonna look bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH MINES WAS FROM THE NISSIN 350Z VERT... :biggrin: NICE RIDE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 15 2010, 11:03 AM~17498441
> *no shit, I didn't think someone could have it this far along in almost 5 months. That orange sets it off.
> *


I DIDNT THINK IT WAS POSSIBLE EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@May 15 2010, 11:57 AM~17498682
> *
> 
> THAT COLOR IS SICK HOMIE IS GOING TO LOOK SUPER :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS LUPSTER :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

Looking Good!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THIS IS THE COLOR ON THE 350Z NISSAN  










''HATED 1'' PROGRESS PICS ITS ALIVE!!! GOOD TIMES 818


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGENCY RIDER_@May 17 2010, 10:12 AM~17514939
> *Looking Good!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


  THANKS


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD CHUCH. :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@May 17 2010, 10:23 AM~17515038
> *LOOKING GOOD CHUCH.  :wow:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FAM GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THIS IS THE COLOR ON THE 350Z NISSAN  










''HATED 1'' PROGRESS PICS ITS ALIVE!!! GOOD TIMES 818


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gold86_@May 17 2010, 10:33 AM~17515147
> *Wow!
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up homie, looking great


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 17 2010, 10:42 AM~17515231
> *whats up homie, looking great
> *


WHATS GOOD SIX1RAG AND THANKS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 17 2010, 11:09 AM~17514904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looking good chuch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 17 2010, 10:49 AM~17515308
> *:biggrin:  looking good chuch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS SKIM !! :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Feelin the color.. Another nice Ace Rag comin to the party.. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 17 2010, 11:06 AM~17515497
> *Feelin the color..  Another nice Ace Rag comin to the party..  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS ITS BREAKING MY HEAD AND WALLET BUT WELL WORTH IT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2009, 11:32 PM~16016953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 17 2010, 12:31 PM~17515124
> *THIS IS THE COLOR ON THE 350Z NISSAN
> 
> 
> ...


  Shes Looking HAWTT!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 17 2010, 02:09 PM~17517328
> *  Shes Looking HAWTT!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 17 2010, 04:18 PM~17518631
> * TTT  GT
> *



THE 61 IS LOOKING REAL SEXXXXXY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 17 2010, 04:20 PM~17518648
> *THE 61 IS LOOKING REAL SEXXXXXY
> *


THANKS JR


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 17 2010, 10:31 AM~17515124
> *THIS IS THE COLOR ON THE 350Z NISSAN
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:for the sexy 1 :biggrin:


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 17 2010, 10:31 AM~17515124
> *THIS IS THE COLOR ON THE 350Z NISSAN
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKING BAD ASS BIG DAWG


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks real good!! Thanks for sharing pics gives me motivation!


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD, that color looks sick, cant wait till its done, because i need my spot open :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

that color in the sun looks totally different, pops more.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

nice


----------



## Mr 61 (Apr 10, 2008)

chingon


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

coming along nice :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 17 2010, 11:31 AM~17515124
> *THIS IS THE COLOR ON THE 350Z NISSAN
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent color choice!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Wow. What a difference!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@May 17 2010, 06:06 PM~17519751
> *Looks real good!! Thanks for sharing pics gives me motivation!
> *


NO PROBLEM  AND THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@May 17 2010, 06:56 PM~17520272
> *LOOKING GOOD, that color looks sick, cant wait till its done, because i need my spot open :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: ITS ALMOST UR TIME AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 17 2010, 08:43 PM~17521870
> *that color in the sun looks totally different, pops more.
> *


IT CHANGES BIG DIFFIRENCE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 18 2010, 07:10 AM~17525512
> *Excellent color choice!
> *


THANKS  IT WAS A HARD CHOICE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 18 2010, 07:17 AM~17525580
> *Wow.  What a difference!
> *


 :biggrin: I STILL DONT BELIEVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT FOR CHUCH


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 18 2010, 12:54 PM~17528925
> *TTT FOR CHUCH
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr 61_@May 17 2010, 11:23 PM~17523793
> *chingon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

LOOKS FIRME! :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 19 2010, 04:57 PM~17543675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


motivation, motivation!! :cheesy:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 19 2010, 06:47 PM~17544130
> *LOOKS FIRME!  :thumbsup:
> *


hells yah that bish is sick as f%$# :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 18 2010, 03:15 PM~17528544
> *IT CHANGES BIG DIFFIRENCE
> *


lol, I love it man one of the best oranges out there.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

im gona start hating on this 1 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 19 2010, 11:22 PM~17548156
> *im gona start hating on this 1 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 19 2010, 05:47 PM~17544130
> *LOOKS FIRME!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 19 2010, 05:51 PM~17544162
> *motivation, motivation!! :cheesy:
> *


YA SABES TOCAYO :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 19 2010, 10:28 PM~17547686
> *lol, I love it man one of the best oranges out there.
> *


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

AY LA LLEVAS HOMIE, LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 19 2010, 05:57 PM~17543675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A CLASSY COLOR!!!  GIVE'S IT STYLE AND GRACE! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@May 20 2010, 12:48 AM~17548590
> *AY LA LLEVAS HOMIE, LOOKS GOOD
> *


THANKS CPT ITS MOVING :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 20 2010, 12:52 AM~17548623
> *THIS IS A CLASSY COLOR!!!   GIVE'S IT STYLE AND GRACE! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ANY TIME CARNAL!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

IM THANKFULL FOR ALL THE POSITIVE FEED BACK THANKS AGAIN HOMIES


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 19 2010, 04:57 PM~17543675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick man. i told you before you were in good hands. now is the fun part figureing out chrome interior and all the little details.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

''HATED 1'' 818 RIDERS GT...


















THEY ARE CELLPHONE PICS NOT THE GREATEST BUT ITS MOVING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@May 20 2010, 03:49 AM~17549012
> *looks sick man. i told you before you were in good hands. now is the fun part figureing out chrome interior and all the little details.
> *


YOU WERE RIGHT  AND IT SHOULD BE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 20 2010, 02:52 PM~17553550
> *''HATED 1'' 818 RIDERS GT...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD CHUCH... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@May 20 2010, 03:41 PM~17554175
> *LOOKIN GOOD CHUCH... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MELLO


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 17 2010, 09:31 AM~17515124
> *THIS IS THE COLOR ON THE 350Z NISSAN
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good LOKO!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 20 2010, 01:52 PM~17553550
> *''HATED 1'' 818 RIDERS GT...
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good nice build homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 20 2010, 08:48 PM~17557192
> *Looking good LOKO!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sparky_@May 20 2010, 10:47 PM~17558676
> *lookin good nice build homie
> *


THANKS SPARKY


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: car is looking A TODA MADRE!!!! looking forward to all the progress. el nombre le quedo al puro chingaso. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 20 2010, 04:52 PM~17553550
> *''HATED 1'' 818 RIDERS GT...
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@May 21 2010, 03:29 AM~17559868
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: car is looking A TODA MADRE!!!! looking forward to all the progress. el nombre le quedo al puro chingaso.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

car is coming out sweet :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

hated 1 is tight as fuk oc im coming for u real soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@May 23 2010, 08:39 PM~17581114
> *hated 1 is tight as fuk oc im coming for u real soon :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 19 2010, 04:57 PM~17543675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JESSE ITS LOOKING GOOD LOKO NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 19 2010, 04:57 PM~17543675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lookin good


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 19 2010, 05:57 PM~17543675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an Impala? :biggrin: Lookin goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 24 2010, 01:53 PM~17588113
> *Is that an Impala? :biggrin:  Lookin goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!
> *


I HOPE SO :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS 4 THE PROPS HOMIES


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Good choice of color :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 24 2010, 03:56 PM~17589538
> *Good choice of color :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

LOOKING SICK HOMIE, WHAT COLOR OF INT AND TOP ARE YOU GOING WITH?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 24 2010, 06:52 PM~17591563
> *LOOKING SICK HOMIE, WHAT COLOR OF INT AND TOP ARE YOU GOING WITH?
> *


NOT 2 SURE YET HAVE 2 SEE SOME MATERIALS AND COLORS 1ST


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 24 2010, 06:56 PM~17591624
> *NOT 2 SURE YET HAVE 2 SEE SOME MATERIALS AND COLORS 1ST
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

these are for sale. 1100 obo 

few pics actually pretty nice like i sad couple small dings but bothing bad


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 25 2010, 10:38 AM~17598564
> *these are for sale. 1100 obo
> 
> few pics actually pretty nice like i sad couple small dings but bothing bad
> ...


NICE WILL LET YOU KNOW :wow:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@May 24 2010, 11:56 PM~17589538
> *Good choice of color :thumbsup:
> *


X2!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lookin GOOD perro


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

really nice build up.... nice ass color too :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tage_@May 27 2010, 12:39 PM~17622825
> *really nice build up.... nice ass color too  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

wassup how is it comming along ?


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

I know madmanmone is kicking himself in the ....... :buttkick: 
If only people could have seen this vert in person to really appreciate the work done to it already. Im just glad he was able to save this one from the hands of another hotrodder. Cant wait to see it all put together.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 27 2010, 07:34 PM~17627262
> *I know madmanmone is kicking himself in the ....... :buttkick:
> If only people could have seen this vert in person to really appreciate the work done to it already. Im just glad he was able to save this one from the hands of another hotrodder. Cant wait to see it all put together.
> *


THANKS FOR THEM WORDS THE CAR WAS REALLY IN NEED OF MAJOR WORK I TOOK ON THE PROJECT AFTER LOOKIN @ SKIMS TOPIC OF HELL BENT AFTER THAT IT WAS ON BERT @ THE CHEVY SHOP THAT MADE IT POSSIBLE HIS CREW IS TOP NOTCH AND NEVER EVER HAD ANY NEGATIVE 2 SAY ABOUT ALL THE WORK THIS CAR WILL RIDE WITH PRIDE 13X7 ALL DAY AND HYDROS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@May 27 2010, 03:15 PM~17624350
> *wassup how is it comming along ?
> *


STILL @ THE SHOP DOING A FEW MORE TOUCHES


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 27 2010, 10:33 AM~17621724
> * Lookin GOOD perro
> *


  GT


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 28 2010, 02:51 PM~17634373
> *THANKS FOR THEM WORDS THE CAR WAS REALLY IN NEED OF MAJOR WORK I TOOK ON THE PROJECT AFTER LOOKIN @ SKIMS TOPIC OF HELL BENT AFTER THAT IT WAS ON BERT @ THE CHEVY SHOP THAT MADE IT POSSIBLE HIS CREW IS TOP NOTCH AND NEVER EVER HAD ANY NEGATIVE 2 SAY ABOUT ALL THE WORK THIS CAR WILL RIDE WITH PRIDE 13X7 ALL DAY AND HYDROS
> *


Yeah I met skim when he came to Indiana to take her back to Texas. I know it was a major project. I'm going to dig threw my files and see if i have some more before pics for you. I believe i took a bunch when manny bought it. :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 28 2010, 01:51 PM~17634373
> *THANKS FOR THEM WORDS THE CAR WAS REALLY IN NEED OF MAJOR WORK I TOOK ON THE PROJECT AFTER LOOKIN @ SKIMS TOPIC OF HELL BENT AFTER THAT IT WAS ON BERT @ THE CHEVY SHOP THAT MADE IT POSSIBLE HIS CREW IS TOP NOTCH AND NEVER EVER HAD ANY NEGATIVE 2 SAY ABOUT ALL THE WORK THIS CAR WILL RIDE WITH PRIDE 13X7 ALL DAY AND HYDROS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

To The Top for the Homie Jesse :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 30 2010, 03:04 PM~17647993
> *Yeah I met skim when he came to Indiana to take her back to Texas. I know it was a major project. I'm going to dig threw my files and see if i have some more before pics for you. I believe i took a bunch when manny bought it.  :biggrin:
> *


POST THEM UP PLEASE THAT WOULD BE NICE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGENCY RIDER_@Jun 1 2010, 10:09 AM~17663737
> *To The Top for the Homie Jesse  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BELLY DONE ON ''HATED 1'' 818 GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn thats nice


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Jun 11 2010, 07:21 PM~17763831
> *damn thats nice
> *


THANKS HOMIE LOTS MORE 2 COME


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0 Amazing work right there :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jun 11 2010, 07:34 PM~17763918
> *:0 Amazing work right there  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CHUCC


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

looking very good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 11 2010, 07:49 PM~17764017
> *looking very good
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 11 2010, 07:18 PM~17763808
> *BELLY DONE ON ''HATED 1'' 818 GT
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SOME BAD ASS, I LIKE! MUCH PROPS CHUCH :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 11 2010, 08:42 PM~17764367
> *THATS SOME BAD ASS, I LIKE! MUCH PROPS CHUCH :biggrin:
> *


THANKS LUPE


----------



## spanks (Nov 13, 2006)

:wow: super clean ,chuch  much props bigg dog


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spanks_@Jun 12 2010, 12:19 PM~17767929
> *:wow: super clean ,chuch    much props bigg dog
> *


THANKS SPANKS


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 11 2010, 07:18 PM~17763808
> *BELLY DONE ON ''HATED 1'' 818 GT
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: cars looking really nice!! Maybe I can borrow it one day, once its done :biggrin: And the picture looks way good :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 12 2010, 11:21 AM~17767953
> *THANKS SPANKS
> *


u should hit up lowrider magazine


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0  MAKE N HAPPEN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 12 2010, 12:38 PM~17768077
> *:wow:  :wow: cars looking really nice!! Maybe I can borrow it one day, once its done :biggrin: And the picture looks way good  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS SARA AND YOU KNOW WUS SUP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 12 2010, 01:17 PM~17768353
> *u should hit up lowrider magazine
> *


NAH HOMIE LET THEM GET @ US


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 11 2010, 07:18 PM~17763812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BELAIR52_@Jun 12 2010, 07:00 PM~17770191
> *NICE! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Man its coming out nice!


----------



## caspers84 (Jun 14, 2010)

looking good cant wait to see it rolling in the 818


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

SUPER SUPER NICE!!! Just like the last one you did this will be another badd ass ride.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caspers84_@Jun 14 2010, 02:54 PM~17784349
> * looking good cant wait to see it rolling in the 818
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jun 14 2010, 09:09 AM~17781483
> *Man its coming out nice!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 14 2010, 04:59 PM~17785438
> *SUPER SUPER NICE!!! Just like the last one you did this will be another badd ass ride.
> *


THANKS 4 THE PROPS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

''HATED 1'' IS HOME FOR FEW THEN BACK FOR SOME MORE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

talk about transformers.... man shes commin out nice as fuck


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 14 2010, 09:16 PM~17788440
> *talk about transformers.... man shes commin out nice as fuck
> *


THANKS HOMIE IM PUSHING REAL HARD 2 GET THIS ACE BACK INTO SHAPE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 14 2010, 09:18 PM~17788493
> *THANKS HOMIE IM PUSHING REAL HARD 2 GET THIS ACE BACK INTO SHAPE
> *


look like you cruzin to the finish line now


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 14 2010, 09:21 PM~17788543
> *look like you cruzin to the finish line now
> *


I WISH I WAS THAT CLOSE I STILL NEED ALOT 2 GO I WANA MAKE SURE I GET EVERYTHING IN IT THAT I WANT AND NO RUSH IM LEARNING PATIENCE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WANTED 2 SEE THE PEARL @ WORK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS 61 RAG


----------



## TREVINO 64 (Jan 19, 2008)

:wow: lookin good nice color


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD CHUCH. GT :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TREVINO 64_@Jun 14 2010, 09:43 PM~17788999
> *:wow:  lookin good  nice color
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Jun 14 2010, 09:45 PM~17789045
> *LOOKING GOOD CHUCH. GT  :wow:
> *


GT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Ass :worship:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 14 2010, 10:08 PM~17789489
> *Nice Ass  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Top notch!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Jun 14 2010, 10:23 PM~17789781
> *Top notch!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 14 2010, 09:25 PM~17788616
> *WANTED 2 SEE THE PEARL @ WORK
> 
> 
> ...


YA G THAT COLOR IS ON HIT...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Jun 15 2010, 12:01 AM~17790668
> *YA G THAT COLOR IS ON HIT...
> *


THANKS MELLO


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Jun 15 2010, 01:01 AM~17790668
> *YA G THAT COLOR IS ON HIT...
> *


hell muthafuckin yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 15 2010, 12:05 AM~17790688
> *hell muthafuckin yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS SKIM  HOW DOES YOUR OLD CAR LOOK NOW LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 15 2010, 01:06 AM~17790695
> *THANKS SKIM   HOW DOES YOUR OLD CAR LOOK NOW LOKO :biggrin:
> *


man unbelievable, unfuckin believable :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 15 2010, 12:07 AM~17790701
> *man unbelievable, unfuckin believable :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: FELT GOOD TODAY PICKING IT UP AND BRINGING IT HOME LOOKIN THIS BRIGHT :biggrin: WHAT A DIFIRENCE THE CHEVY SHOP MAKES  OHH AND $ MONEY $ :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

''CHEVY SHOP'' WAS WORKING ON THIS CLEAN 63 RAG MAN I CANT WAIT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

OOOH-WEEE!!! MAYNE! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 15 2010, 01:41 PM~17794623
> *OOOH-WEEE!!! MAYNE! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

looking SICK!! homie :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jun 15 2010, 05:28 PM~17796732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

im gunna be calling this the "Ay guey 61", every time i see it thats what i say :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jun 15 2010, 08:07 PM~17798041
> *im gunna be calling this the "Ay guey 61", every time i see it thats what i say :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 14 2010, 09:25 PM~17788616
> *WANTED 2 SEE THE PEARL @ WORK
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Jun 16 2010, 03:56 PM~17806919
> *lookin good
> *


THANKS


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 17 2010, 06:31 AM~17813098
> *   TTT  :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS FOR THE BUMP


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 14 2010, 11:11 PM~17788344
> *''HATED 1'' IS HOME FOR  FEW THEN BACK FOR SOME MORE
> 
> 
> ...



looking sick, love the color :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

DAAAMMNN 818 :thumbsup: PROPS HOMIE!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 17 2010, 03:19 PM~17817609
> *looking sick, love the color :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Jun 17 2010, 05:41 PM~17818650
> *DAAAMMNN 818 :thumbsup:  PROPS HOMIE!
> *


GRACIAS LOKO  818


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

T T T for the homie :thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: to you and the chevy shop. Most people dont know how much it takes to fully restore a rusted out bucket. Alot of people dive in to these type of projects and lose interst b/c of the intense labor and finance involved PICS make it look a lot more easier than it really is  I myself am in the middle of restoring a rusted out piece of shit but i promise i will never do another one once this ones done. My hat is off to you great work homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 19 2010, 07:58 AM~17831175
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  to you and the chevy shop. Most people dont know how much it takes to fully restore a rusted out bucket. Alot of people dive in to these type of projects and lose interst b/c of the intense labor and finance involved PICS make it look a lot more easier than it really is   I myself am in the middle of restoring a rusted out piece of shit but i promise i will never do another one once this ones done. My hat is off to you great work homie
> *


THANKS AND YOUR RIGHT HOMIE THE MONEY THAT WENT IN 2 THIS CAR IS NOT 2 TALK ABOUT AND STILL NOT HALF WAY DONE I WANTED 2 BUILD THIS CAR FROM THE BOTTOM UP THE ONLY WAY I FELT GOOD WAS DOING IT THIS WAY LIKE THAT I KNEW ALL THAT WENT IN THE CAR THE CHEVY SHOP DID REALLY GOOD BERT AND HIS CREW NEVER SAID IT COULDNT BE DONE THE MONEY CAME COMING IN AND THE WORK KEEP COMING OUT THIS WILL BE THE LAST PROJECT FOR A WHILE CANT WAIT 2 FINISH :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 14 2010, 10:25 PM~17788616
> *WANTED 2 SEE THE PEARL @ WORK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

NICE plate....everyone hates when ur on top of the game...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Jun 22 2010, 02:38 PM~17857111
> *NICE plate....everyone hates when ur on top of the game...
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BERT FOR HOOKIN UP MY 61 NOW EVERYONE HATES ME :biggrin:


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

its ok.. its not that bad being hated..ive been hated for years lol...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Jun 22 2010, 02:49 PM~17857191
> *its ok.. its not that bad being hated..ive been hated for years  lol...
> *


I BET YOU HAVE HOMIE GREAT FEELING SO FAR CAN ONLY WAIT WHEN WE DONE WITH IT THANKS AGAIN BERT FOR THE GREAT WORK AND SERVICE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 22 2010, 04:15 PM~17856892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

PAGE 61 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 22 2010, 03:04 PM~17857364
> *PAGE 61  :biggrin:
> *


DAMMM YOUR RIGHT :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 22 2010, 08:30 PM~17860972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jun 22 2010, 09:06 PM~17861520
> *damn thats clean  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS 61 RAG


----------



## Vasquez61 (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 22 2010, 09:17 PM~17861687
> *GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS 61 RAG
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bro,
Your car is comming out real nice now comes all of the fun putting her together. What are you doing for interior?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Jun 22 2010, 09:39 PM~17862061
> *Hey Bro,
> Your car is comming out real nice now comes all of the fun putting her together. What are you doing for interior?
> *


STILL IN THE AIR HOMIE NOT SURE LOOKIN @ MANY IDEAS :biggrin: AND THANKS


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 22 2010, 08:30 PM~17860972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

page 61 an a really nice 61 impala keep doing what u doin cause its gonna come out hard


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 22 2010, 09:17 PM~17861687
> *GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS 61 RAG
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

did you ever see that 60 from style, it had a interior combo that i think would go good with this,


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:41 PM~16013832
> *THIS WAS MY LAST RAG I BUILT ''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY''
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jun 23 2010, 01:40 AM~17863610
> *did you ever see that 60 from style, it had a interior combo that i think would go good with this,
> *


GOTTA CHECK THAT OUT HOMIE :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jun 23 2010, 02:21 AM~17863692
> *:biggrin:
> *


MEMORYS OF ''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY'' :happysad:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

KEEPING PAGE 61 ALIVE FOR THE NICE LOOKING 61!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 22 2010, 09:30 PM~17860972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Jun 23 2010, 12:29 PM~17866675
> *KEEPING PAGE 61 ALIVE FOR THE NICE LOOKING 61!
> *


THANKS 4 ALL THE POSITIVE COMMENTS


----------



## Mr 61 (Apr 10, 2008)

61 :thumbsup: Gotsta get on page 61


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Jun 23 2010, 12:29 PM~17866675
> *KEEPING PAGE 61 ALIVE FOR THE NICE LOOKING 61!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS 4 KEEPING MY PAGE UP


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lookin GOOD Chuch kep up the GOOD work


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Dec 17 2009, 08:08 PM~16013477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















:wow: Moving very fast on it, great build looking real good. Will we see it in Vegas these year?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 22 2010, 09:30 PM~17860972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie that colors sick glad you went with something different :biggrin:  i think the og look is starting to get played out its like a broken record always skipping and playing the same bit of song till you get up and fix it or put something new on  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 24 2010, 08:31 AM~17874823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WISH I COULD PUSHING FOR NEXT YEAR BEEN BUILDING 2 CARS THIS YEAR ITS NOT EASY I NEED A BREAK AND A JOB :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 24 2010, 02:05 PM~17877493
> *damn homie that colors sick glad you went with something different :biggrin:   i think the og look is starting to get played out its like a broken record always skipping and playing the same bit of song till you get up and fix it or put something new on  :biggrin:
> *


I HAD 2 HOMIE WANA CHANGE THE GAME A BIT  AND TIME FOR A NEW SONG :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

damn, looks badass :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 24 2010, 07:43 PM~17879972
> *damn, looks badass :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS !!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES CC


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT 
damn your either a night owl or a early bird, 
looks good any updates?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jun 29 2010, 04:09 AM~17914646
> *TTT
> damn your either a night owl or a early bird,
> looks good any updates?
> *


JUST GOT BACK FROM UTAH WENT 2 SHOW OUT THERE AND NO PICS HOMIE CAR @ HOME PUT AWAY FOR A COUPLE MONTHS WORKIN ON OTHER THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

yea i hear you, mine has been put away for a while now, shit the upholstry guy is kinda lagging it, and still no open spot, i gotta wait for the 62 and 60 to be done


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jun 29 2010, 04:25 AM~17914665
> *yea i hear you, mine has been put away for a while now, shit the upholstry guy is kinda lagging it, and still no open spot, i gotta wait for the 62 and 60 to be done
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE WHEN YOUR CAR IS READY IT WILL BE READY


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 24 2010, 06:11 PM~17878773
> *I HAD 2 HOMIE WANA CHANGE THE GAME A BIT   AND TIME FOR A NEW SONG :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 22 2010, 08:30 PM~17860972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Wet :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jul 1 2010, 08:20 AM~17934701
> *:0 Wet  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Looking Good LOC... :biggrin:


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 2 2010, 01:38 AM~17942957
> *
> *


looks good homie T T T for the rag


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES FOR THE BUMP


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 12:58 PM~17973839
> *30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD CHUCH


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Jul 6 2010, 03:47 PM~17975380
> *LOOKING GOOD CHUCH
> *


THANKS


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

The rag looking sick keep up the good work! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 22 2010, 08:30 PM~17860972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color homie :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADLAC_@Jul 6 2010, 08:47 PM~17978409
> *The rag looking sick keep up the good work! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 7 2010, 03:09 PM~17984842
> *Nice color homie  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 22 2010, 09:30 PM~17860972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: sickkkk


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 12 2010, 10:32 AM~18024598
> *:wow:  sickkkk
> *


THANKS


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

DAM YOU MAKE ME WANNA KEEP MINE. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jul 12 2010, 07:43 PM~18029860
> *DAM YOU MAKE ME WANNA KEEP MINE. :biggrin:
> *


build tha beeesh Bear


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jul 12 2010, 07:43 PM~18029860
> *DAM YOU MAKE ME WANNA KEEP MINE. :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD HOMIE CANT GO WRONG WITH A TOPLESS ACE :biggrin:


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 13 2010, 12:34 PM~18035990
> *YOU SHOULD HOMIE CANT GO WRONG WITH A TOPLESS ACE  :biggrin:
> *


X61 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 14 2010, 12:36 AM~18042910
> *X61 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 13 2010, 10:55 AM~18035186
> *build tha beeesh Bear
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 13 2010, 12:34 PM~18035990
> *YOU SHOULD HOMIE CANT GO WRONG WITH A TOPLESS ACE  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: aman


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 14 2010, 10:21 PM~17788542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coming along very nicely! :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wired61_@Jul 18 2010, 03:26 PM~18076147
> *coming along very nicely! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jul 15 2010, 08:08 PM~18058334
> *:yes: aman
> *


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

COMIN OUT CLEAN HOMIE :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 19 2010, 12:40 AM~18079727
> *COMIN OUT CLEAN HOMIE  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


THANKS HOMEBOY


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 19 2010, 01:18 AM~18079842
> *Beautiful  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS 4 THE PROPS HOMIE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

looks good!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Jul 19 2010, 05:51 AM~18080551
> *looks good!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Looking good Chuch


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 19 2010, 12:03 PM~18082864
> *Looking good Chuch
> *


THANKS LOKO


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 22 2010, 08:30 PM~17860972
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good homie....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 13 2010, 01:34 PM~18035990
> *YOU SHOULD HOMIE CANT GO WRONG WITH A TOPLESS ACE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Jul 19 2010, 02:34 PM~18084238
> *Looking good homie....
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 19 2010, 07:26 PM~18086900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS ALL YOU SKIM :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 22 2010, 08:30 PM~17860972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Jul 19 2010, 09:23 PM~18088481
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

THAT ACE LOOKING BADDDD....GONNA KILL'EM .....


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks Good Homie!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Jul 20 2010, 08:06 PM~18097508
> *THAT ACE LOOKING BADDDD....GONNA KILL'EM .....
> *


THANKS HOMIE WE GONA TRY :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 CLOWNIN_@Jul 21 2010, 08:47 AM~18101378
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Looks Good Homie!
> *


  THANKS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2010, 05:19 PM~18105251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 21 2010, 08:40 PM~18106454
> *:0
> *


then they refused to take it :angry:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2010, 10:22 PM~18108490
> *then they refused to take it :angry:
> *


THAT SUCKS F.....N DRIVER :biggrin:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2010, 05:19 PM~18105251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


POST UP SOME MORE PICS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Jul 21 2010, 11:40 PM~18108746
> *POST UP SOME MORE PICS
> *


i dont want to hijack chuch's topic but here u go homie :biggrin: 

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

we put a lot of the side trim in the car so it wouldnt come off on the trip to the valley




























those are some nice og floors..


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2010, 10:43 PM~18108802
> *i dont want to hijack chuch's topic but here u go homie :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> ...


THAT SUCKS THAT THEY DIDNT WANT 2 TAKE IT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2010, 10:43 PM~18108802
> *i dont want to hijack chuch's topic but here u go homie :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> ...


YOU CAN POST UP LOKO THIS IS A RAG DONT MATTER WHAT TYPE OF PICS YOU POST :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2010, 11:22 PM~18108490
> *then they refused to take it :angry:
> *


Scary ass fools!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 22 2010, 08:16 AM~18110389
> *Scary ass fools!
> *


yeah man we got the car out in the street to be loaded and he says to hang on they will have to shuffle cars around to get this one on the top deck. He gets on the phone and 10 minutes later he walks up and says, My boss said we cant do it , boss says were over booked"
I fuckin lost it homie. I started going off on him and he kept saying his boss said bla bla bla, I think because it was a non runner it was too much trouble. I put him on the phone with jesse, (i acted like jesse was the actual owner to get my point across) I said, na fucker hang on.. YOU tell the owner you ain picking up his shit - Im calling him now, he was like "wait give me his number so i can call him from the truck" HELL NAW I was already dialing lol, motherfucker thought he was gonna leave me holding the bag on why it didnt leave. That drivers was lying his ass off talkin bout ..."we were over booked" :uh: with 2 empty spots on the truck


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2010, 07:24 AM~18110442
> *yeah man we got the car out in the street to be loaded and he says to hang on they will have to shuffle cars around to get this one on the top deck. He gets on the phone and 10 minutes later he walks up and says, My boss said we cant do it , boss says were over booked"
> I fuckin lost it homie. I started going off on him and he kept saying his boss said bla bla bla, I think because it was a non runner it was too much trouble. I put him on the phone with jesse, (i acted like jesse was the actual owner to get my point across) I said, na fucker hang on.. YOU tell the owner you ain picking up his shit -  Im calling him now, he was like "wait give me his number so i can call him from the truck" HELL NAW I was already dialing lol, motherfucker thought he was gonna leave me holding the bag on why it didnt leave. That drivers was lying his ass off talkin bout ..."we were over booked" :uh:  with 2 empty spots on the truck
> *


THE 61 WAS IN WORSE SHAPE AND THE SAME COMPANY BROUGHT IT FOR ME NOW THE 6O AINT THAT BAD AND THEY ACTING STUPID THEY SAID IT SHOULD BE PICKED UP BY 2 MORROW LETS SEE WHATS UP  THANKS FOR EVERYTHING SKIM


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2010, 05:19 PM~18105251
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: i think you have an impala time machine :scrutinize:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2010, 10:45 PM~18108820
> *we put a lot of the side trim in the car so it wouldnt come off on the trip to the valley
> 
> 
> ...



one of the most solid impalas ive ever seen nice find


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GT


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 22 2010, 08:06 PM~18116590
> *THE 61 WAS IN WORSE SHAPE AND THE SAME COMPANY BROUGHT IT FOR ME NOW THE 6O AINT THAT BAD AND THEY ACTING STUPID THEY SAID IT SHOULD BE PICKED UP BY 2 MORROW LETS SEE WHATS UP   THANKS FOR EVERYTHING SKIM
> *


getrdun!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 26 2010, 12:07 PM~18143607
> *getrdun!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 14 2010, 10:39 PM~17788914
> *GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS 61 RAG
> 
> 
> ...





:wow: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


DAM HOMIE UR KILLING IT WITH THAT CAR CANT WAIT 2 C IT DONE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 22 2010, 07:24 AM~18110442
> *yeah man we got the car out in the street to be loaded and he says to hang on they will have to shuffle cars around to get this one on the top deck. He gets on the phone and 10 minutes later he walks up and says, My boss said we cant do it , boss says were over booked"
> I fuckin lost it homie. I started going off on him and he kept saying his boss said bla bla bla, I think because it was a non runner it was too much trouble. I put him on the phone with jesse, (i acted like jesse was the actual owner to get my point across) I said, na fucker hang on.. YOU tell the owner you ain picking up his shit -  Im calling him now, he was like "wait give me his number so i can call him from the truck" HELL NAW I was already dialing lol, motherfucker thought he was gonna leave me holding the bag on why it didnt leave. That drivers was lying his ass off talkin bout ..."we were over booked" :uh:  with 2 empty spots on the truck
> *


 :angry: :guns:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jul 27 2010, 08:01 AM~18152050
> *:wow:  hno:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> DAM HOMIE UR KILLING IT WITH THAT CAR CANT WAIT 2 C IT DONE
> *


THANKS GATO HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR VEGAS SUPER SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2010, 05:19 PM~18105251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE 60 SHOULD BE HERE NEXT COUPLE DAYS


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jul 27 2010, 05:24 PM~18156973
> *BUMP FOR THE HOMIE
> 
> *


THANKS LUPSTER


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

wheres the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE :wow: :wow: :wow: *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jul 28 2010, 03:15 PM~18165730
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 28 2010, 04:57 AM~18161679
> *wheres the  pics?  :biggrin:
> *


TOOK A LIL BREAK DONT LIKE DOING LIL BITS AT A TIME STACKING MY SHIP COMING BACK HARD WITH ANOTHER SESSION :biggrin:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 28 2010, 03:32 PM~18166439
> *TOOK A LIL BREAK DONT LIKE DOING LIL BITS AT A TIME STACKING MY SHIP COMING BACK HARD WITH ANOTHER SESSION :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: we gonna do a really nice stacked chrome session....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Jul 29 2010, 06:53 PM~18179082
> *:yes: we gonna do a really nice stacked chrome session....
> *


YES SIR LOTS OF CHROME COMING FOR THE ACE


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 27 2010, 03:30 PM~18155460
> *THANKS GATO HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR VEGAS SUPER SHOW  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

MORE PICS


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

this is going to be harder then the 65 homie keep up the work an keep us posted with every thing lol. GTs


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Aug 1 2010, 08:51 PM~18202824
> *this is going to be harder then the 65 homie keep up the work an keep us posted with every thing lol. GTs
> *


SURE WILL HOMIE GT UP


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 30 2010, 06:43 PM~18189294
> *YES SIR LOTS OF CHROME COMING FOR THE ACE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Aug 1 2010, 09:05 PM~18202961
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 1 2010, 09:09 PM~18202994
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


nada just chillen homie, this ace is gonna be bad! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Aug 2 2010, 06:47 PM~18210887
> *nada just chillen homie, this ace is gonna be bad! :biggrin:
> *


ITS A GOOD DAY FOR SOME COLD BEER LOKO AND I HOPE IT TURNS OUT HOW I WANT IT NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 2 2010, 06:49 PM~18210908
> *ITS A GOOD DAY FOR SOME COLD BEER LOKO AND I HOPE IT TURNS OUT HOW I WANT IT NICE AND CLEAN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

looks good, chuchie! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 5 2010, 11:45 AM~18236451
> *looks good, chuchie!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:08 PM~16013477
> *PICKED UP THIS 61 FROM DA HOMIE SKIM LEFT TEXAS TODAY MAKING ITS WAY HOME 2 THE 818 SO CAL PROJECT WILL START ON NEW YEARS DAY 2010
> DA ''HATED 1'' LEFT TEXAS TODAY MAKIN ITS WAY HOME 2 DA 818 GT
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Fresh brand new rechromed OG 61 chevy bumpers!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Aug 6 2010, 10:59 PM~18249936
> *Fresh brand new rechromed OG 61 chevy bumpers!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT
> *


 :wow: NICE


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 7 2010, 02:13 AM~18250694
> *:wow: NICE
> *


Close your eyes homie....cuz you paying way under that.... :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Aug 7 2010, 07:09 PM~18254176
> *Close your eyes homie....cuz you paying way under that.... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS G TIMER


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

love the 61....  

Have you ever seen a 61 with buckets and console before? I have NEVER seen this as a factory option before until 62...just some conversion of an original 4 speed you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-Chevro...=US_Cars_Trucks

looks like a 65 center console??


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 9 2010, 09:51 AM~18264186
> *love the 61....
> 
> Have you ever seen a 61 with buckets and console before? I have NEVER seen this as a factory option before until 62...just some conversion of an original 4 speed you think?
> ...


DOES LOOK KINDA FUNNY :wow: I WOULDNT DO THAT 2 MINES BUT I GUESS IF IT WAS DONE RIGHT IT WOULD LOOK BETTER


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 9 2010, 03:03 PM~18266895
> *DOES LOOK KINDA FUNNY  :wow: I WOULDNT DO THAT 2 MINES BUT I GUESS IF IT WAS DONE RIGHT IT WOULD LOOK BETTER
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 30 2010, 11:15 PM~18191404
> *TO ALL GTIMERS AND NON GTIMERS WITH CONVERTIBLES:
> 
> THEIR HAVE BEEN TALKS ABOUT A NEW CHAPTER THAT WILL BE KNOW AS THE “LOS ANGELES CHAPTER” THIS CHAPTER WILL BE BASE THRU OUT CALIFORNIA, THE OPENING OF THIS CHAPTER WILL BE NEXT MONTH BUT SHOULD BE UP AND RUNNING IN AND IN FULL FORCE IN 2011.THIS CHAPTER WILL HOST CONVERTIBLES ONLY FROM 1956 THRU 1968 CHEV BEL-AIR AND IMPALAS ONLY. AS THE GT FAMILY CLUB KEEPS GROWING WE NEED TO TRY NEW THINGS AND TEST NEW THINGS OUT, IF THESE TEST ARE NOT DONE WE WILL BE IN A STAND STILL AND I KNOW THAT ALL GTIMERS WANT THE BAR TO BE HIGH AND TO KEEP MOVING AT A FAST SPEED WITH NO ONE OR ANY CLUB TO STOP US, MY SELF AND OTHER MEMBERS DID ONE OF THE BIGGEST MOVE’S IN THE GT FAMILY HISTORY BACK IN THE LATE 90’S WE WENT FROM MINI TRUCK AND EURO’S CLUB TO WHAT IT IS TODAY A BIG GT TRADITIONAL CAR CLUB AND THE GT MEMBERS NEVER LOOK BACK, AND THEN IN 2008 WE TESTED AGAIN THAT WOULD BE AN ALL BOMB CHAPTER WITCH IS RUNNING AT FULL FORCE AT THIS TIME WITH GREAT LEADERS AND MEMBERS AND IN 2009 GT FAMILY RAISED THE BAR AGAIN FROM STOCK UNDER CARRIAGE TO CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE… NOW THIS WILL BE ANOTHER PAGE TO THE GT HISTORY BOOKS…
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  61


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT L.A.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

hell yeah looks clean homie :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 12 2010, 01:43 AM~18290690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gettin the new LA plaque?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 12 2010, 11:19 AM~18293072
> *Gettin the new LA plaque?
> *


GOOD TIMES STARTING A NEW CHAPTER THAT WILL HOST ONLY RAGS AND IT WILL BE THE ''LOS ANGELES CHAPTER'' REPRESENTING FOR GOOD TIMES


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking :wow: good nice build up


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 12 2010, 01:43 AM~18290690
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Aug 15 2010, 12:20 PM~18314123
> *Looking  :wow: good nice build up
> *


THANKS


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 13 2010, 03:44 PM~18303304
> *GOOD TIMES STARTING A NEW CHAPTER THAT WILL HOST ONLY RAGS AND IT WILL BE THE ''LOS ANGELES CHAPTER'' REPRESENTING FOR GOOD TIMES
> *


Take that as a yes! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 16 2010, 02:09 PM~18323837
> *Take that as a yes! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking Good!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

real nice homie...cant wait to see her done !


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Aug 17 2010, 08:02 PM~18337752
> *real nice homie...cant wait to see her done !
> *


THANKS STILL HAVE WAYS 2 GO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 06:01 PM~18336542
> *Looking Good!!! :boink: :boink:
> *


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT PERRITO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES CC LOS ANGELES RAGS  TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 19 2009, 12:04 AM~16026559
> *here u go Jesse
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT 61 LOOKS GOOD CHUUCH I LIKE THE ORANGE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

any updates homie? this place turned into a "smiley" and "bump" fest


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 20 2010, 11:42 AM~18362629
> *any updates homie? this place turned into a "smiley" and "bump" fest
> *



THESE 61 rags aint built over night thats for damn sure he gonns bust out soon just wait :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 20 2010, 03:06 PM~18362797
> *THESE 61 rags aint built over night thats for damn sure he gonns bust out soon just wait  :biggrin:
> *


im not being a dick....just anxious thats all :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 20 2010, 11:42 AM~18362629
> *any updates homie? this place turned into a "smiley" and "bump" fest
> *


SOON HOMIE MAKING SOME MOVES I DONT LIKE BABY STEPS I LIKE 2 DO BIG HITS SO I CAN SEE IT DONE SOON IM STACKING SOME CHIPS $$ :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Aug 20 2010, 09:45 PM~18366758
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin: SUP G TIMER


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

WORKING ON THA 3 HOMIE....GONNA BUST OUT REAL SOON...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 21 2010, 05:22 AM~18367755
> *SOON HOMIE MAKING SOME MOVES I DONT LIKE BABY STEPS I LIKE 2 DO BIG HITS SO I CAN SEE IT DONE SOON IM STACKING SOME CHIPS $$  :biggrin:
> *


  :h5:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 21 2010, 02:22 AM~18367755
> *SOON HOMIE MAKING SOME MOVES I DONT LIKE BABY STEPS I LIKE 2 DO BIG HITS SO I CAN SEE IT DONE SOON IM STACKING SOME CHIPS $$  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Aug 21 2010, 08:02 AM~18368397
> * WORKING ON THA 3 HOMIE....GONNA BUST OUT REAL SOON...
> *


  I SEE YOU WORKING FAST LOKO GT UP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 21 2010, 12:02 PM~18369655
> *  :h5:
> *


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Aug 23 2010, 10:23 PM~18390270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Aug 26 2010, 03:20 PM~18413848
> *TTT
> *


THANKS LOKO


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

TTMFT for da 61 RAG thats gonna be killing them...No wonder its the hated1


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: you gonna be killing them homie......


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Aug 30 2010, 12:07 AM~18438336
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: you gonna be killing them homie......
> *


GRACIAS ALEX SOON ITS OFF FOR SOME WORK  GT


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

she's looking good homie!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Aug 30 2010, 09:02 PM~18446658
> *she's looking good homie!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

lets see some progress!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Aug 31 2010, 04:30 AM~18448532
> *lets see some progress!! :0    :biggrin:
> *


REAL SOON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Sep 1 2010, 10:27 AM~18460334
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


THANKS LOKO


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Man homie your sure are moving fast on that 61.Looking real good brother. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 2 2010, 02:28 AM~18467806
> *Man homie your sure are moving fast on that 61.Looking real good brother. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

got me hno: waiting to see your next photos... :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 4 2010, 11:07 AM~18486013
> *got me  hno: waiting to see your next photos... :biggrin:
> *


NEXT IT WILL BE SHOWERED WITH CHROME....


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

hell yea i knowe this was going down cause the homie sean from ks got a 62 vert so i see all u goodtimers are getting verts huh


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Sep 4 2010, 06:05 PM~18487975
> *hell yea i knowe this was going down cause  the homie sean from ks got a 62 vert so i see all u goodtimers are getting verts huh
> *


WE JUST LOADING UP WITH LOTS OF TRADITIONAL POWER :biggrin: GT


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Sep 4 2010, 01:39 PM~18486834
> *NEXT IT WILL BE SHOWERED WITH CHROME....
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: hno: can't wait to see it ...also who's doing your chrome are they prices resonable....see on how much for the under carriage ...lmk


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Sep 7 2010, 06:39 PM~18510167
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  hno: can't wait to see it ...also who's doing your chrome are  they prices resonable....see on how much for the under carriage ...lmk
> *


MY BOY GT PLATING ON HERE WILL BE DOING THE CHROME HIT HIM UP HE HAS GOOD STUFF FOR GOOD PRICE


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 7 2010, 09:52 PM~18512042
> *MY BOY GT PLATING ON HERE WILL BE DOING THE CHROME HIT HIM UP HE HAS GOOD STUFF FOR GOOD PRICE
> *


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE......THAT ACE IS GONNA BE TRIPLE DIPPED FRONT TO BACK ... :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Sep 7 2010, 10:17 PM~18512257
> *THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE......THAT ACE IS GONNA BE TRIPLE DIPPED FRONT TO BACK ... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 7 2010, 12:29 AM~18503868
> *WE JUST LOADING UP WITH LOTS OF TRADITIONAL POWER  :biggrin: GT
> *



hell ya


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

TtT 4 A BAD ASS 61 RAG :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4life.toyo_@Sep 9 2010, 04:01 AM~18522736
> *TtT 4 A BAD ASS 61 RAG :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

where are the pics, chuchie!? 

you better pattern that thing, buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 15 2010, 10:37 AM~18574811
> *where are the pics, chuchie!?
> 
> you better pattern that thing, buddy.  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL DO SOMETHING WITH IT BELIEVE ME :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

tight


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

for the homie!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 12 2010, 10:38 PM~18796096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 2 2010, 08:35 AM~18467621
> *REAL SOON
> *


is that now?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 18 2010, 11:30 PM~18848516
> *is that now?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 18 2010, 11:46 PM~18848612
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP SKIM :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Bump for the homie


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

from this 











too this 











its looking nice homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Oct 21 2010, 08:27 PM~18875574
> *from this
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ROUND 2 ABOUT 2 START NEXT WEEK MURALS AND CUSTOM SUSPENSION COMING RIGHT UP AND INTERIOR WILL BE GETTING DONE AT HENRYS CUSTOM'S


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 22 2010, 04:12 PM~18882937
> *ROUND 2 ABOUT 2 START NEXT WEEK MURALS AND CUSTOM SUSPENSION COMING RIGHT UP AND INTERIOR WILL BE GETTING DONE AT HENRYS CUSTOM'S
> *


Damn Compa you not playing Keep pushing


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 22 2010, 04:12 PM~18882937
> *ROUND 2 ABOUT 2 START NEXT WEEK MURALS AND CUSTOM SUSPENSION COMING RIGHT UP AND INTERIOR WILL BE GETTING DONE AT HENRYS CUSTOM'S
> *


Alotta people been hittin henry and coming out with top notch results! good choice chuch! :thumbsup: bump for the homie


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 22 2010, 10:17 PM~17861687
> *GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS 61 RAG
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Oct 22 2010, 05:37 PM~18883513
> *Damn Compa you not playing Keep pushing
> *


GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Oct 22 2010, 06:27 PM~18883818
> *Alotta people been hittin henry and coming out with top notch results! good choice chuch! :thumbsup: bump for the homie
> *


NO ROOM FOR MISTAKES LOKO GT


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

any new pics? :biggrin:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Damn homie! Doing your thing.. Good looking out telling me about the chevy shop.


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 22 2010, 08:03 PM~18884452
> *NO ROOM FOR MISTAKES LOKO GT
> *


you got that rite :biggrin: lookin good chooch


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Oct 23 2010, 01:14 PM~18888674
> *Damn homie! Doing your thing.. Good looking out telling me about the chevy shop.
> *


YOU KNOW WHATS SUP HOMIE THEY GOT DOWN ON MY RIDE HAVE 2 PASS THE WORD  GLAD YOU TOOK IT THERE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Oct 23 2010, 06:41 PM~18890290
> *you got that rite  :biggrin:  lookin good chooch
> *


THANKS BARBA


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave: sup dood


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 26 2010, 10:05 AM~18911927
> *:wave: sup dood
> *


SUP LOKO


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what up homie , hows that coming..


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 26 2010, 08:37 PM~18917770
> *what up homie , hows that coming..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Oct 26 2010, 08:37 PM~18917770
> *what up homie , hows that coming..
> *


MURALS START ON FRIDAY AND FRAME AND SUSPENSION GETTING PICKED UP 2 MORROW IM WAITING HOMIE ON THEM LIL BY LIL


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THIS 63 RIVI ALSO GOING 2 TAKE SOME OF MY TIME ONE OF MY NEW TOYS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Oct 21 2010, 08:27 PM~18875574
> *from this
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass, I can't wait to see the finished product :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Oct 27 2010, 02:56 PM~18923835
> *Bad Ass, I can't wait to see the finished product  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LIL BY LIL HOMIE I CANT WAIT EITHER


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

PICKED UP A FEW THINGS FOR THE RIDES


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 27 2010, 02:53 PM~18923819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW IS TOO SHORT NOT THE SHORTEST PERSON IN THIS PIC?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S!LKY_JOHNSON_@Oct 27 2010, 07:09 PM~18926034
> *HOW IS TOO SHORT NOT THE SHORTEST PERSON IN THIS PIC?
> *


FUKER AINT THAT SHORT :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 27 2010, 06:16 PM~18925452
> *PICKED UP A FEW THINGS FOR THE RIDES
> 
> 
> ...


ballin ass :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 28 2010, 05:29 PM~18934256
> *ballin ass :biggrin:
> *


ON A BUDGET :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 28 2010, 05:57 PM~18934482
> *ON A BUDGET :biggrin:
> *


yea a biggggg budget :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 28 2010, 06:08 PM~18934544
> *yea a biggggg budget :biggrin:
> *


BALLER BUDGET


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 28 2010, 06:08 PM~18934544
> *yea a biggggg budget :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Oct 28 2010, 09:08 PM~18936493
> *BALLER BUDGET
> *


GT L.A. LOKO


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

:biggrin: YES SIR....GOTTA GET THAT HORSIE SOLD SO WE CAN HARDLINE AND PESCO MY TRUNK....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Oct 29 2010, 03:33 PM~18942140
> *:biggrin: YES SIR....GOTTA GET THAT HORSIE SOLD SO WE CAN HARDLINE AND PESCO MY TRUNK....
> *


I LIKE THE SOUND OF THAT


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 29 2010, 03:38 PM~18942168
> *I LIKE THE SOUND OF THAT
> *


GOTTA STAY NEXT TOO HATED1 FOO...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Oct 29 2010, 03:51 PM~18942264
> *GOTTA STAY NEXT TOO HATED1 FOO...
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

61 looking good homie


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

WORKED A DEAL ON 2 PESCOS ALREADY LOKO...


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA (Oct 25, 2010)

*BUMP FOR THE HOMIE...*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 27 2010, 06:16 PM~18925452
> *PICKED UP A FEW THINGS FOR THE RIDES
> 
> 
> ...


*ES TODO LOOKEN GOOD BOBBY....*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Oct 31 2010, 07:44 AM~18951463
> *ES TODO LOOKEN GOOD BOBBY....
> *


THANKS CHUCKS WE DOING WHAT WE CAN LOKO GT UP ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Oct 31 2010, 07:20 PM~18955269
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS 4 THE BUMP


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Oct 29 2010, 11:25 PM~18945338
> *WORKED A DEAL ON 2 PESCOS ALREADY LOKO...
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Hell of a build man! I really like the color,what plans do you have for an engine??


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

the rag is coming out good keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Nov 2 2010, 11:38 AM~18967688
> *Hell of a build man! I really like the color,what plans do you have for an engine??
> *


NOT SURE A LIL CONFUSED WANTED 2 UPGRADE AND GO FULE INJECTION BUT WE WILL SEE I WANT A LIL PERFORMANCE BUT ALSO LOTS OF CHROME


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Nov 2 2010, 01:22 PM~18968425
> *the rag is coming out good keep it up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 2 2010, 02:03 PM~18968674
> *NOT SURE A LIL CONFUSED WANTED 2 UPGRADE AND GO FUEL INJECTION BUT WE WILL SEE I WANT A LIL PERFORMANCE BUT ALSO LOTS OF CHROME
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

going to look good either way !


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GETTING READY FOR SOME MURALS ON HATED 1 ....  































































NEW FRAME AT HOW HIGH HYDRALICS GETTING WORK DONE PICS COMING SOON ON THAT ALSO ....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Nov 3 2010, 09:02 PM~18980323
> *going to look good either way !
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 4 2010, 06:38 AM~18982315
> *GETTING READY FOR SOME MURALS ON HATED 1 ....
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHATS UP, WHATS GOING ON DOOD :wave:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 4 2010, 05:38 AM~18982315
> *GETTING READY FOR SOME MURALS ON HATED 1 ....
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good chuch
GT la rags :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 4 2010, 06:12 AM~18982622
> *THATS WHATS UP, WHATS GOING ON DOOD :wave:
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE GETTING SOME MORE WORK DONE :biggrin: HOWS IT GOING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Nov 4 2010, 10:06 AM~18984011
> *Lookin good chuch
> GT la rags :biggrin:
> *


THANKS GT


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 4 2010, 03:38 AM~18982315
> *GETTING READY FOR SOME MURALS ON HATED 1 ....
> 
> 
> ...



IT'S NOT HATED ON OVER HERE...LA RANFLA ESTA CHINGON!!!


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 4 2010, 03:38 AM~18982315
> *GETTING READY FOR SOME MURALS ON HATED 1 ....
> 
> 
> ...





thats rick ? :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

thats gonna be one bad mofo when its done :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Nov 4 2010, 01:11 PM~18985360
> *thats rick ? :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Nov 4 2010, 01:11 PM~18985354
> *IT'S NOT HATED ON OVER HERE...LA RANFLA ESTA CHINGON!!!
> *


THANKS LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 4 2010, 03:38 AM~18982315
> *GETTING READY FOR SOME MURALS ON HATED 1 ....
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see how it comes out


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Nov 4 2010, 07:10 PM~18988333
> *cant wait to see how it comes out
> *


NICE RIDE ESE' GOOD LUCK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Nov 4 2010, 07:10 PM~18988333
> *cant wait to see how it comes out
> *


THANKS 818


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lookin good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 4 2010, 07:23 PM~18988505
> *Lookin good
> *


THANKS


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 4 2010, 02:16 PM~18985888
> *YES SIR
> *



he dose some sick work!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Nov 5 2010, 01:32 PM~18995384
> *he dose some sick work!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Will be posting some pics real soon ....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 4 2010, 03:38 AM~18982315
> *GETTING READY FOR SOME MURALS ON HATED 1 ....
> 
> 
> ...


That's right, That's Right, That's what im talking about chuch estas (PESADO) :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 7 2010, 05:10 PM~19009933
> *That's right, That's Right, That's what im talking about chuch estas (PESADO) :biggrin:
> *


GLENDALE LIFE LOKO YA SABES :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 7 2010, 11:57 PM~19013699
> *THATS RIGHT! :biggrin:*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Nov 8 2010, 02:23 PM~19017472
> *
> *


SUP SPANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 8 2010, 05:05 PM~19018808
> *THATS RIGHT!  :biggrin:
> *


PROUD OF ALL THE HOMIES THAT GREW UP IN THAT SMALL CITY LOKO THAT ARE PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Nov 8 2010, 06:05 PM~19019300
> *:cheesy:
> *


THANKS FOR THE BUMP


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 8 2010, 05:56 PM~19019217
> *PROUD OF ALL THE HOMIES THAT GREW UP IN THAT SMALL CITY LOKO THAT ARE PUTTING IT DOWN
> *



And that's true homie, All of us that still or staid in Glendale 818 Area! Have some clean cars and more to come si si si :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 9 2010, 09:28 AM~19024568
> *And that's true homie, All of us that still or staid in Glendale 818 Area! Have some clean cars and more to come si si si :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 9 2010, 01:22 PM~19026221
> *
> *


Car looking real good chuch :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 9 2010, 06:34 PM~19028653
> *Car looking real good chuch :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS SHOULD HAVE SOME PICS SOON OF MY FRAME


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 8 2010, 04:55 PM~19019201
> *SUP SPANKS
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Car is looking sick! what do you have planned for the murals if i can ask???


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Nov 15 2010, 03:48 PM~19074724
> *Car is looking sick! what do you have planned for the murals if i can ask???
> *


I DECIDED 2 DO A LIL STORY ABOUT THE CAR AND ME SO ONE GOOD SIDE ONE BAD SIDE :biggrin: WILL POST SOON HOMIE


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 15 2010, 07:27 PM~19075631
> *I DECIDED 2 DO A LIL STORY ABOUT THE CAR AND ME SO ONE GOOD SIDE ONE BAD SIDE  :biggrin: WILL POST SOON HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 15 2010, 08:09 PM~19077224
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GT
> *


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

for the homie!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Nov 16 2010, 05:30 PM~19085375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 15 2010, 05:27 PM~19075631
> *I DECIDED 2 DO A LIL STORY ABOUT THE CAR AND ME SO ONE GOOD SIDE ONE BAD SIDE  :biggrin: WILL POST SOON HOMIE
> *


 :0 :0 can't wait to see it!! Keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Nov 17 2010, 01:20 PM~19093128
> *:0  :0 can't wait to see it!! Keep up the good work!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS SARA IT WILL HAVE MEANING


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 4 2010, 05:38 AM~18982315
> *GETTING READY FOR SOME MURALS ON HATED 1 ....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 15 2010, 07:27 PM~19075631
> *I DECIDED 2 DO A LIL STORY ABOUT THE CAR AND ME SO ONE GOOD SIDE ONE BAD SIDE  :biggrin: WILL POST SOON HOMIE
> *


Damn thats gona be awesome! cant get more personalized then that...very nice! cant wait to see them...


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 15 2010, 05:27 PM~19075631
> *I DECIDED 2 DO A LIL STORY ABOUT THE CAR AND ME SO ONE GOOD SIDE ONE BAD SIDE  :biggrin: WILL POST SOON HOMIE
> *


DONT LIE FOO....I HEARD YOU DOING SCOOBY-DOO, TWEEDY BIRD AND OTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Nov 18 2010, 07:55 PM~19104720
> *DONT LIE FOO....I HEARD YOU DOING SCOOBY-DOO, TWEEDY BIRD AND OTHERS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Nov 18 2010, 05:55 PM~19104720
> *DONT LIE FOO....I HEARD YOU DOING SCOOBY-DOO, TWEEDY BIRD AND OTHERS :biggrin:
> *


YOU BLEW IT LOKO :biggrin: IT WAS THE SIMPSONS :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 18 2010, 09:23 PM~19106465
> *YOU BLEW IT LOKO  :biggrin: IT WAS THE SIMPSONS :biggrin:
> *


fucken copy kat lol....


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Nov 18 2010, 09:24 PM~19106489
> *fucken copy kat lol....
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Nov 18 2010, 09:24 PM~19106489
> *fucken copy kat lol....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

bad ass build  any more pics


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt now thats what im sayin


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LOOKING KILLER CHUCH!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 25 2010, 06:44 AM~19160155
> *LOOKING KILLER CHUCH!
> *


LIL BY LIL  FRAME PICS COMING SOON


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TTT FOR A KILLA ACE


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

SICK!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

What's up homie, looking good


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 25 2010, 02:01 PM~19160230
> *LIL BY LIL   FRAME PICS COMING SOON
> *


show off!!!!!!!!!


lol

Looking good homie can't wait to see it.


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

GT


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

thats sick


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 25 2010, 07:18 AM~19160069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 25 2010, 06:18 AM~19160069
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

Looking good chuch  :cheesy:


----------



## lowsraiders (Oct 29, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:0


----------



## INKSTINCT003 (Sep 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 25 2010, 06:16 AM~19160063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: very nice homie, its going to look siick


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

FROM THIS................
<img src=\'http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r309/fleck1/midwestrag/DSCN2796.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


TO THIS..............
<img src=\'http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c224/chuch818/HATED-1/PIcs101.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



MOTHERFUCKER!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 25 2010, 07:35 PM~19165458
> *show off!!!!!!!!!
> lol
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: JUST A LIL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

SOME PICS OF THE ARTIST IN ACTION


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Damn G!!!! Haven't holla'd at you in a minute, "I" see you doing really big thangs!!!!!!! Deeeeeezamn! First Overnight Celebrity now this? Maaaan o maaan :biggrin: *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 27 2010, 09:56 PM~19179241
> *Damn G!!!! Haven't holla'd at you in a minute, "I" see you doing really big thangs!!!!!!! Deeeeeezamn! First Overnight Celebrity now this? Maaaan o maaan :biggrin:
> *


IM TRYING 2 OUT DO MY SELF WITH MY 61 ITS TAKING ME SOME TIME BUT HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS SO FAR HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 27 2010, 11:58 PM~19179267
> *IM TRYING 2 OUT DO MY SELF WITH MY 61 ITS TAKING ME SOME TIME BUT HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS SO FAR HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE
> *


* All is great homie, just taking my time getting my brougham how I want it now that I got the major stuff out the way... gotta a long way to go... Your whole attitude changes when you gotta something on the streets :biggrin: *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 27 2010, 10:01 PM~19179300
> * All is great homie, just taking my time getting my brougham how I want it now that I got the major stuff out the way... gotta a long way to go... Your whole attitude changes when you gotta something on the streets :biggrin:
> *


SURE DOES :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

NONE OF THE ART WORK IS DONE THATS JUST SOME OF MY PROGRESS STILL NEEDS WAY MORE DETAIL AND SOME COLOR


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

damn turning out good :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Nov 27 2010, 10:22 PM~19179525
> *damn turning out good :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FAM


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 27 2010, 06:49 PM~19177838
> *FROM THIS................
> <img src=\'http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r309/fleck1/midwestrag/DSCN2796.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> TO THIS..............
> ...


HAD 2 DO IT DIRTY :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

thats whats up, murals in the stripe....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 27 2010, 10:12 PM~19179414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 28 2010, 07:17 PM~19185251
> *thats whats up, murals in the stripe....
> *


HAD 2 ADD A LIL SOMETHING WAS LOOKING 2 PLAIN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TOOK THIS WITH MY PHONE WE WENT HARD ON THEM MURALS 2 DAY AGAIN WAY MORE DETAIL COMING NOW I KNOW WHY THEY CHARGE SO MUCH THIS TAKES LOTS OF TIME I HAVE THE ARTIST WORKING OUT OF MY GARAGE SO IM GETTING 2 SEE THIS GET DONE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 28 2010, 11:37 PM~19186705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 28 2010, 09:48 PM~19186819
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

YOU SHOULD A PUT A PICTURE OF ME AS A CLOWN LOKO....IT WOULD STAND OUT ALOT MORE :0 :thumbsup: .....LOOKING GOOD FOO WE GONNA DO THE DAMN THING HOMIE....GOOD TIMES LOS ANGELES RAGS TO THE FUCKEN TOP ....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

IM A HIT THEM WITH THE OLD SKOO TWIST MANZANO MAGIK U HIT THEM WITH THE NEW SHIT CHUCH MAGIK...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Nov 29 2010, 12:46 AM~19187992
> *YOU SHOULD A PUT A PICTURE OF ME AS A CLOWN LOKO....IT WOULD STAND OUT ALOT MORE  :0  :thumbsup: .....LOOKING GOOD FOO WE GONNA DO THE DAMN THING HOMIE....GOOD TIMES LOS ANGELES RAGS TO THE FUCKEN TOP ....
> *


Gt up loko .....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 29 2010, 01:50 AM~19188136
> *Gt up loko .....
> *


BEEN GT'D UP LOKO ITS ALMOST 2AM AND SAL STILL LAYING TAPE RIGHT NOW.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Nov 29 2010, 02:42 AM~19188210
> *BEEN GT'D UP LOKO ITS ALMOST 2AM AND SAL STILL LAYING TAPE RIGHT NOW.
> *


That's how we do full-time ....gt


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DAMN!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 29 2010, 01:12 PM~19190740
> *DAMN!
> *


You can do it....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 28 2010, 09:37 PM~19186705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 28 2010, 08:37 PM~19186705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 25 2010, 08:01 AM~19160230
> *LIL BY LIL   FRAME PICS COMING SOON
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Clean-ass ride!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 30 2010, 01:08 PM~19201440
> *Clean-ass ride!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

HOW HIGH HYDRALICS ON THE FRAME NOW WILL POST UP PROGRESS PICS AS IT GOES  THANKS BIG JOHN AND TEAM FOR TAKING ON MY PROJECT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 0H_EM_GEE_GT (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Nov 27 2010, 10:12 PM~19179414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L00KS G00D!! :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 0H_EM_GEE_GT_@Nov 30 2010, 05:28 PM~19203713
> *L00KS G00D!! :thumbsup: :wow:
> *


THANKS FAM WE PUSHING FOR THE MIGHTY GT


----------



## 0H_EM_GEE_GT (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 30 2010, 05:35 PM~19203733
> *THANKS FAM WE PUSHING FOR THE MIGHTY GT
> *


 :h5:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, Scrapin63, 66SS818, coupe n kc, smiley602, 1BADLAC

WHATS GOOD HOMIES THANKS FOR PASSING BY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 27 2010, 11:59 PM~19179911
> *HAD 2 DO IT DIRTY  :biggrin:
> *


I SEE YA BIG HOMIE IT'S LOOKING KILLER!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 30 2010, 05:38 PM~19203758
> *I SEE YA BIG HOMIE IT'S LOOKING KILLER!
> *


THANKS


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

any new pics of the leafing !


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Nov 30 2010, 07:41 PM~19204808
> *any new pics of the leafing !
> *


? Don't have any ....


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

Damm Jesse, that ace rag looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 28 2010, 09:09 PM~19185792
> *TOOK THIS WITH MY PHONE WE WENT HARD ON THEM MURALS 2 DAY AGAIN WAY MORE DETAIL COMING NOW I KNOW WHY THEY CHARGE SO MUCH THIS TAKES LOTS OF TIME I HAVE THE ARTIST WORKING OUT OF MY GARAGE SO IM GETTING 2 SEE THIS GET DONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 07:08 PM~16013477
> *PICKED UP THIS 61 FROM DA HOMIE SKIM LEFT TEXAS TODAY MAKING ITS WAY HOME 2 THE 818 SO CAL PROJECT WILL START ON NEW YEARS DAY 2010
> DA ''HATED 1'' LEFT TEXAS TODAY MAKIN ITS WAY HOME 2 DA 818 GT
> 
> ...


damn in less than a year look what u dun did!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 27 2010, 09:54 PM~19179216
> *SOME PICS OF THE ARTIST IN ACTION
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 1 2010, 08:32 PM~19214466
> *damn in less than a year look what u dun did!
> *


I WAS SERIOUS FROM THE START


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGENCY RIDER_@Dec 1 2010, 08:27 PM~19214408
> *Damm Jesse, that ace rag looking good!    :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

shit thats going to look good..how much does the homie charge !


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (*9 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, scrappin68


LOTS OF GUEST :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (*10 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Dec 2 2010, 01:28 AM~19217270
> *shit thats going to look good..how much does the homie charge !
> *


DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH WORK AND DETAIL HES PRICES ARE GOOD COMPARED 2 OTHERS I GOT  WILL POST UP HIS NUMBER 2 MORROW


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 1 2010, 12:17 AM~19203593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn big john's doing the frame.this 61 is gonna be badass homie,the murals are looking sick.Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 2 2010, 02:45 AM~19217062
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 2 2010, 08:07 AM~19218076
> *:0 Damn big john's doing the frame.this 61 is gonna be badass homie,the murals are looking sick.Can't wait to see it done.
> *


BIG JOHN DOING A FEW THINGS 2 IT SHOULD BE FUN WHEN ITS DONE :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

good meeting you in vegas at the after hop in the park , man this 61 rag is going to be sick , great detail he doing on the murals , looking good


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

looks good!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Dec 2 2010, 03:45 PM~19221275
> *good meeting you in vegas at the after hop in the park , man this 61 rag is going to be sick , great detail he doing on the murals , looking good
> *


THANKS HOMIE AND WAS KOO MEETING UP LAYITLOW HOMIES


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 2 2010, 03:59 PM~19221372
> *looks good!!!
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Murals are lookin nice !


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Dec 2 2010, 10:45 PM~19225014
> *Murals are lookin nice !
> *


THANKS FAM


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Dec 3 2010, 06:30 PM~19231564
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


Thanks for a bump .......


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

wow been checking out the build .wow coming togther nice and quick... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

murals looks good too..61 wouldhave looked dope with some skirts....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 4 2010, 03:07 AM~19234810
> *wow been checking out the build .wow coming togther nice and quick... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> murals looks good too..61 wouldhave looked dope with some skirts....
> ...


Got them put away thanks for the props .....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

SHOULD HAVE IT DONE IN THE AM WITH KANDY PAINT


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2010, 02:18 AM~19241883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were telling a story of you and the car on the murals?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 4 2010, 09:31 AM~19235660
> *Got them put away thanks for the props .....
> *


no i was talking about the mural should have added skirts to ur car on the mural... :cheesy:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 4 2010, 11:22 PM~19241920
> *SHOULD HAVE IT DONE IN THE AM WITH KANDY PAINT
> *


nice....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 5 2010, 01:35 AM~19242630
> *no i was talking about the mural should have added skirts to ur car on the mural... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


Your right but I'm not much of a fan of skirts that's why will probably just display them at the shows .... :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

PORTATE BIEN BOBBY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Dec 5 2010, 01:49 AM~19242704
> *PORTATE BIEN BOBBY
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 5 2010, 12:25 AM~19242278
> *I thought you were telling a story of you and the car on the murals?
> *


WONT ADD THE REAL FACES 2 THE MURALS BUT THE PEOPLE THAT KNOW ME PERSONALY KNOW WHATS UP CANT SAY MUCH IN HERE ABOUT MY PERSONAL LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

looking good looking good GT up!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2010, 05:00 AM~19242735
> *WONT ADD THE REAL FACES 2 THE MURALS BUT THE PEOPLE THAT KNOW ME PERSONALY KNOW WHATS UP CANT SAY MUCH IN HERE ABOUT MY PERSONAL LIFE  :biggrin:
> *


it's all good bro, I just asking it looks bad as fuck. you plan on bringing it out this way to any shows?


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 5 2010, 10:32 AM~19244023
> *it's all good bro, I just asking it looks bad as fuck. you plan on bringing it out this way to any shows?
> *


DO I HEAR LRM TOUR...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2010, 01:48 AM~19242700
> *Your right but I'm not much of a fan of skirts that's why will probably just display them at the shows .... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 27 2010, 10:59 PM~19179911
> *HAD 2 DO IT DIRTY  :biggrin:
> *


AND U DID HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 5 2010, 06:00 PM~19247059
> *AND U DID HOMIE
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Dec 5 2010, 10:32 AM~19244023
> *it's all good bro, I just asking it looks bad as fuck. you plan on bringing it out this way to any shows?
> *


LETS SEE HOW MUCH I HAVE LEFT WHEN IM DONE :biggrin: BUT I SHOULD BE HITTIN A FEW STATES


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 5 2010, 05:54 PM~19247004
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE THANKS FOR PASSIN BY


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2010, 11:13 PM~19250155
> *LETS SEE HOW MUCH I  HAVE LEFT WHEN IM DONE :biggrin: BUT I SHOULD BE HITTIN A FEW STATES
> *


  jus a few ???? :biggrin: TTT BIG CHUCH DOGG


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2010, 11:20 PM~19250216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Compa you not playing Keep up the good work


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Dec 5 2010, 11:22 PM~19250230
> *Damn Compa you not playing Keep up the good work
> *


YA SABES COMPA DOING WHAT I CAN WITH THIS BABY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2010, 11:24 PM~19250245
> *YA SABES COMPA DOING WHAT I CAN WITH THIS BABY
> *


Thats right i might need the homies number I think i might need him for a few little murals


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Dec 5 2010, 11:26 PM~19250262
> *Thats right i might need the homies number I think i might need him for a few little murals
> *


LET ME KNOW YA SABES WILL DIRECT YOU HIS WAY


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't wait to see this ACE in the centerfold pages of LRM!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

damn homie that shit looks good.. how are his prices?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

shit looks crazy homie


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Damn.. I woulda been sitting right behind him the whole time.. Dude is gettin down..

I'm curious too what he charged to do the insert.. (Although I don't expect you to post it here)..


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2010, 11:23 PM~19250240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 

ESTAS PESADO HOMIE, THE WORLD IS OVER


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 6 2010, 12:19 AM~19250210
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats some sick work


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 6 2010, 01:08 AM~19250778
> *Can't wait to see this ACE in the centerfold pages of LRM!!!
> *


THAT WOULD BE A DREAM COME TRUE  MY 65 RAG I FELT WASNT WORTHY OF IT SO I SAID NO 2 LRM


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 6 2010, 05:26 AM~19251070
> *damn homie that shit looks good.. how are his prices?
> *


PRICES ARE GOOD COMPARED 2 OTHERS OUT HERE IN L.A. AND HE STILL A HUMBLE MAN MAKING A LIVING  CALL ME IF YOU NEED ME 2 DIRECT YOU HIS WAY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 6 2010, 07:18 AM~19251327
> *shit looks crazy homie
> *


THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 6 2010, 07:53 AM~19251466
> *Damn.. I woulda been sitting right behind him the whole time.. Dude is gettin down..
> 
> I'm curious too what he charged to do the insert.. (Although I don't expect you to post it here)..
> *


I BEEN WATCHING SINCE HE STARTED ITS CRAZY HOW MUCH WORK THIS MAN RICK DOES HE LUV'S DETAIL AND PRICE WILL BE SENT ON PM HE DONT SHOOT CLEAR SO PRICE IS WITH OUT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Dec 6 2010, 09:29 AM~19252015
> *
> 
> ESTAS PESADO HOMIE, THE WORLD IS OVER
> *


I KNOW BEEN DRINKING 2 MUCH LOKO :biggrin: I HOPE NOT STILL WANT 2 SHOW THIS BABY 2 THE WORLD :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Dec 6 2010, 10:35 AM~19252489
> *damn thats some sick work
> *


THANKS LOKO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

FRAME OUT GETTING SAND BLASTED THEN MOLDED THE PAINT


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2010, 10:25 PM~19250253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK HOMIES


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Dec 6 2010, 01:48 PM~19254085
> *NICE WORK  HOMIES
> *


THANKS


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 6 2010, 12:26 PM~19253443
> *I KNOW BEEN DRINKING 2 MUCH LOKO :biggrin: I HOPE NOT STILL WANT 2 SHOW THIS BABY 2 THE WORLD :biggrin:
> *


PURO DEL TACO :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Dec 6 2010, 02:41 PM~19254517
> *PURO DEL TACO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: BUENO FUERA LOKO OUT HERE WE HAVE WAY 2 MANY TACO STANDS :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 6 2010, 02:54 PM~19254630
> *:biggrin: BUENO FUERA LOKO OUT HERE WE HAVE WAY 2 MANY TACO STANDS  :biggrin:
> *


DONDE ESTAN LOS MEJORES TACOS DEL VALLE, AVECES SE ENTOJAN UNOS TACOS, LIKE THE BACON HOT DOGS IN FRONT OF TARGET BY YOUR HOUSE I PASS BY HERE AND THERE I DONT SEE THE LADY ANYMORE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Dec 6 2010, 04:02 PM~19255264
> *DONDE ESTAN LOS MEJORES TACOS DEL VALLE, AVECES SE ENTOJAN UNOS TACOS, LIKE THE BACON HOT DOGS IN FRONT OF TARGET BY YOUR HOUSE I PASS BY HERE AND THERE I DONT SEE THE LADY ANYMORE
> *


NEW SPOT LOKO THEY MUST MOVE AROUND LIKE DEALERS :biggrin: LET ME KNOW WHEN EVERS MY TREAT COME DOWN


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Who is doing the murals? Looks real nice!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 6 2010, 06:10 PM~19256385
> *Who is doing the murals? Looks real nice!
> *


FOUND A HUMBLE MAN BY THE NAME OF RICK MUNOZ GAVE HIM A CHANCE 2 WORK ON MY RIDE LIKE WHAT HES DOING MORE 2 COME


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 6 2010, 04:17 PM~19250195
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks unreal man,
love the air brushing.

peace, jb.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 6 2010, 06:14 PM~19256431
> *looks unreal man,
> love the air brushing.
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 6 2010, 01:16 AM~19250187
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow, cars coming out awesome


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 6 2010, 06:21 PM~19256529
> *wow, cars coming out awesome
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*THAT E.D.D AINT NO JOKE HOMIE SUERTE *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Dec 6 2010, 07:40 PM~19257437
> *THAT E.D.D AINT NO JOKE HOMIE SUERTE
> *


 YA SABES SPANKS LIL BY LIL


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey Jess,

I just went through the whole topic page by page......INCREDIBLE bro...i can't wait to see it all done....:thumbsup:....keep it up

Richee


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 7 2010, 12:04 AM~19260451
> *Hey Jess,
> 
> I just went through the whole topic page by page......INCREDIBLE bro...i can't wait to see it all done....:thumbsup:....keep it up
> ...


HEY HOMIE THANKS FOR HOOKIN ME UP WITH THAT PIECE FOR THE 61 LAST PIECE I NEEDED  AND THANKS FOR CHECKIN OUT MY BUILD


----------



## thefashionspotmn (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 6 2010, 01:23 AM~19250240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of really good detail.. What kind of airbrush are you useing.? Really Nice Work Bro.. :worship:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 7 2010, 03:00 AM~19260883
> *HEY HOMIE THANKS FOR HOOKIN ME UP WITH THAT PIECE FOR THE 61 LAST PIECE I NEEDED   AND THANKS FOR CHECKIN OUT MY BUILD
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thefashionspotmn_@Dec 7 2010, 11:57 AM~19263276
> *Thats a lot of really good detail.. What kind of airbrush are you useing.? Really Nice Work Bro.. :worship:
> *


I HAVE NO CLUE ALL I KNOW THE ARTIST THATS DOING IT BEEN SPENDING WAY 2 MUCH TIME ON DETAIL


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

You're car is lookin bad ass!! Can't wait to see it when it's done! :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Dec 7 2010, 03:04 PM~19264709
> *You're car is lookin bad ass!! Can't wait to see it when it's done! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS SARA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 6 2010, 01:23 AM~19250240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its Coming Out Bad Ass Big Homie....


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 7 2010, 06:08 PM~19266495
> *Its Coming Out Bad Ass Big Homie....
> *


THANKS HOMEBOY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Dec 7 2010, 07:45 PM~19267435
> *Looking good
> *


THANKS DIKK


----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 6 2010, 06:10 PM~19256378
> *NEW SPOT LOKO THEY MUST MOVE AROUND LIKE DEALERS  :biggrin: LET ME KNOW WHEN EVERS MY TREAT COME DOWN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

IT DON'T STOP HOMIE.THE 61 IS GONNA BE HURTIN'EM. :h5:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Murals came out sick man! Can't wait to see this beast finished!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 6 2010, 12:25 AM~19250253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMIT CHUCH LOOKS BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 8 2010, 10:07 AM~19271896
> *IT DON'T STOP HOMIE.THE 61 IS GONNA BE HURTIN'EM. :h5:
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 8 2010, 10:09 AM~19271918
> *Murals came out sick man! Can't wait to see this beast finished!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Dec 8 2010, 03:26 PM~19274693
> *DAMMIT CHUCH LOOKS BAD ASS HOMIE
> *


GRACIAS MONO


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Good work Jesse...You sure as hell pushing hard in this game...The 61 will certainly look badass man. Keep up the amazing work!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2010, 06:28 PM~19276749
> *Good work Jesse...You sure as hell pushing hard in this game...The 61 will certainly look badass man. Keep up the amazing work!!
> *


THANKS FOR THEM WORDS HOMIE IM TRYING AND PUSHING AS HARD AS POSSIBLE 2 BRING THIS ACE OUT CORRECT ITS BEEN THE HARDEST TEST YET STILL WAYS 2 GO HOPE I CAN MAKE A DIFFIRENCE IN THE GAME WITH IT LETS KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 8 2010, 08:37 PM~19276864
> *THANKS FOR THEM WORDS HOMIE IM TRYING AND PUSHING AS HARD AS POSSIBLE 2 BRING THIS ACE OUT CORRECT ITS BEEN THE HARDEST TEST YET STILL WAYS 2 GO HOPE I CAN MAKE A DIFFIRENCE IN THE GAME WITH IT LETS KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE
> *


good words right there Jesse...Looks hella nice so far...Love the build up!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2010, 06:40 PM~19276890
> *good words right there Jesse...Looks hella nice so far...Love the build up!!
> *


I SEE YOU DOING IT MAJOR WITH THA BIG BODY HOMIE THIS GAME HAS CHANGED A LOT YOU GUYS HAVE STEPPED THIS GAME UP FOR EVERYONE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 8 2010, 08:41 PM~19276908
> *I SEE YOU DOING IT MAJOR WITH THA BIG BODY HOMIE THIS GAME HAS CHANGED A LOT YOU GUYS HAVE STEPPED THIS GAME UP FOR EVERYONE
> *


thanks for the good words bro...All I can hope for and do is my best...  But its not a 61 rag though :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2010, 06:49 PM~19276998
> *thanks for the good words bro...All I can hope for and do is my best...  But its not a 61 rag though :biggrin:
> *


ITS NOT WHAT YOU HAVE ITS HOW YOU BUILD IT HOMIE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 8 2010, 08:50 PM~19277017
> *ITS NOT WHAT YOU HAVE ITS HOW YOU BUILD IT HOMIE
> *


good point bro


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2010, 06:54 PM~19277080
> *good point bro
> *


I RESPECT ALL TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS YOUR LAK IS SUPER BAD :biggrin: YOU HAVE THESE HOMIES STEPPIN THAT GAME UP :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 8 2010, 08:57 PM~19277115
> *I RESPECT ALL TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS YOUR LAK IS SUPER BAD  :biggrin: YOU HAVE THESE HOMIES STEPPIN THAT GAME UP :biggrin:
> *


thanks Jesse...Means a lot brother


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 8 2010, 07:15 PM~19277338
> *thanks Jesse...Means a lot brother
> *


YOU KNOW WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2010, 10:17 PM~19250195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THEY REALLY GONA HATE US NOW............ :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Dec 8 2010, 07:31 PM~19277532
> *DAM THEY REALLY GONA HATE US NOW............ :biggrin:
> *


WE MUST GIVE THEM A LIL SOMETHING FROM EVERY ANGLE WE COMING :biggrin:


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Just keeps on looking better and better good job!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADLAC_@Dec 8 2010, 09:29 PM~19278888
> *Just keeps on looking better and better good job!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADLAC_@Dec 8 2010, 10:29 PM~19278888
> *Just keeps on looking better and better good job!
> *


x2 hope i get a chance 2 see it in person when your done with it.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 8 2010, 10:58 PM~19279954
> *x2 hope i get a chance 2 see it in person when your done with it.
> *


MY PLANS WILL BE 2 SHOW IT AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE 1ST 2 YEARS


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up dood, hows everything?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 9 2010, 07:13 AM~19281765
> *whats up dood, hows everything?
> *


EVERYTHING GOOD HOMIES HOWS IT GOING


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking good Chuch....I can already see her on the turntable loko, but I know you wanna drive it.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 9 2010, 02:24 PM~19284766
> *Looking good Chuch....I can already see her on the turntable loko, but I know you wanna drive it.
> *


 :biggrin: SHE WILL BE GOOD FOR BOTH :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2010, 11:16 PM~19250187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 9 2010, 08:31 PM~19288107
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

cant wait to see it finished brotha


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

dam :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: ttt chuch dog


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Dec 11 2010, 03:32 PM~19302248
> *dam    :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:  ttt  chuch dog
> *


Thanks pat.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2010, 09:27 PM~19311733
> *
> *


Thanks for the bump .....


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 6 2010, 01:16 AM~19250187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 FUCK THATS NICE AS HELL :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

Looking good Mr.Dikk


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Dec 13 2010, 07:47 PM~19318855
> *FUCK THATS NICE AS HELL :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Dec 14 2010, 12:11 AM~19321424
> *Looking good Mr.Dikk
> *


THANKS FOO :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking good can't wait to see her all done up


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 09:09 AM~19300445
> *cant wait to see it finished brotha
> *


CHUCH EVERY CAR YOU BUILD IS TOPNOTCH!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Dec 14 2010, 07:16 PM~19327659
> *CHUCH EVERY CAR YOU BUILD IS TOPNOTCH!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks OG.....GT UP!!!!


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Dec 14 2010, 09:16 PM~19327659
> *CHUCH EVERY CAR YOU BUILD IS TOPNOTCH!!!!!!!
> *


MAN HE KNOWS HIS SHIT :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jun 22 2010, 11:17 PM~17861687
> *GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS 61 RAG
> 
> 
> ...


HE GOT THE GAME ON LOCK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

LOOKS DAM GOOD CHUCH


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 15 2010, 01:40 AM~19330967
> *      LOOKING GOOD
> *


x2


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Dec 14 2010, 07:37 PM~19327935
> *MAN HE KNOWS HIS SHIT  :yes:  :yes:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS IN HIS BLOOD!!!!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by one in a million_@Dec 15 2010, 12:52 AM~19330821
> *LOOKS DAM GOOD CHUCH
> *


THANKS FAM


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Dec 14 2010, 07:37 PM~19327935
> *MAN HE KNOWS HIS SHIT  :yes:  :yes:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


I LET MY MIND DO THE BUILDING :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Dec 15 2010, 11:43 AM~19333577
> *ITS IN HIS BLOOD!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Dec 15 2010, 01:40 AM~19330967
> *      LOOKING GOOD
> *


  GRACIAS TURTLE


----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

I JUST WENT TRU ALL UR TOPIC BAD AZZ RAG HOMIE :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA$WestSide$Ryder_@Dec 15 2010, 11:16 PM~19339888
> *I JUST WENT TRU ALL UR TOPIC BAD AZZ RAG HOMIE  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE LIL BY LIL


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 15 2010, 03:53 PM~19334486
> *I LET MY MIND DO THE BUILDING  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

ttt for the homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 16 2010, 06:36 PM~19346711
> *ttt for the homie
> *


MORE PICS COMING SOON I BEEN LAZY 2 GO TAKE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jun 19 2010, 07:58 AM~17831175
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  to you and the chevy shop. Most people dont know how much it takes to fully restore a rusted out bucket. Alot of people dive in to these type of projects and lose interst b/c of the intense labor and finance involved PICS make it look a lot more easier than it really is   I myself am in the middle of restoring a rusted out piece of shit but i promise i will never do another one once this ones done. My hat is off to you great work homie
> *


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

UPDATES


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 15 2010, 11:17 PM~19339897
> *THANKS HOMIE LIL BY LIL
> *


Thats right homie! keep it kraken :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

more pics,, more pics,, more pics haha


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

she's going to hit the streets hard !


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Dec 17 2010, 01:10 PM~19353174
> *UPDATES
> *


THEY COMING


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

u aint playin homie. the rag top GTs is going to be coming out hard


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2010, 02:10 AM~19382791
> *THEY COMING
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 21 2010, 08:28 AM~19383622
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  GT DONT SLEEP :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

Here you go homie...thought you would like this pic


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Jan 3 2011, 11:40 PM~19497319
> *Here you go homie...thought you would like this pic
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE SURE MISS THIS CAR A LIL BIT :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2010, 10:22 PM~19250229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Unbelievable talent right here!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 4 2011, 02:16 AM~19498091
> *Unbelievable talent right here!!
> *


NEW PICS COMING THIS WEEKEND FROM THE OTHER SIDE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 5 2011, 07:50 AM~19508593
> *NEW PICS COMING THIS WEEKEND FROM THE OTHER SIDE
> *


hurry ive been waiting....how was your new yr?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 5 2011, 12:53 PM~19510655
> *hurry ive been waiting....*


:yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 07:32 PM~16013731]
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *I SAY 2 YRS MAYBE *MORE MAYBE LESS I HAVE NEVER BUILT A CAR @ THIS LEVEL AND WUTT I WANNA SEE WHEN DONE WILL TAKE ALOT OF $$$ :biggrin:
> [/b]


looks like you timed it right  By the way progress is going, i would say December 2011 is possible.

Keep up the great work bro.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 5 2011, 12:00 PM~19510719
> *looks like you timed it right   By the way progress is going, i would say December 2011 is possible.
> 
> Keep up the great work bro.
> *


I TRY KEEP MY WORD AND IM DOING PRETTY GOOD TIME PLAN WAS FOR VEGAS THIS YEAR HOPE THE ECONOMY PICS UP A BIT BEEN OUT OF WORK ALMOST 2 YEARS  

BUT WHILE I WAIT ON MY FRAME AND SUSPENSION AND MURALS 2 GET DONE I DECIDED 2 BUILD ME A CLEAN STREET CAR SO I STARTED THIS ONE TONITE GOT IT THIS WEEKEND FULL MAKE OVER COMING  

MY BOY BIG TURTLE CHECKIN IT OUT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

PULLED THE 61 OUT FROM THE GARAGE CLEAN IT UP AND GET IT TURNED AROUND FOR THE OTHER SIDE 2 GET MURALS BACK ON TRACK THIS WEEKEND


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

DA HOMIE ART FROM THE BOMBS GT CHAPTER CAME 2 HELP ME MOVE IT THANKS ART


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BEEN WORKIN ON BOTH MY RIDES THE 61 BACK ON MURALS AND FRAME PICS COMING SOON


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:46 PM~19560368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck a new one damn clean ass tc :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

DRANK ME A BOTTLE OF CROWN AS I WATCHED THE HOMIE GET 2 BUSINESS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Jan 10 2011, 07:53 PM~19560481
> *fuck a new one damn clean ass tc :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW ME HOMIE FULLTIME OR NOTHING GT 2 THE TOP BUILDING IS MY LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:55 PM~19560514
> *YOU KNOW ME HOMIE FULLTIME OR NOTHING GT 2 THE TOP BUILDING IS MY LIFE  :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT GTTTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Jan 10 2011, 07:59 PM~19560563
> *THATS RIGHT GTTTT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA (Oct 25, 2010)

*LOOKEN GOOD FOO....*


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> DRANK ME A BOTTLE OF CROWN AS I WATCHED THE HOMIE GET 2 BUSINESS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ST8SGVRIDA_@Jan 10 2011, 08:49 PM~19561298
> *LOOKEN GOOD FOO....
> *


GRACIAS LOKO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Jan 11 2011, 12:29 AM~19563569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE DRINK IT ALL GOOD TIMES 4 SURE :biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 10 2011, 09:54 PM~19560501
> *DRANK ME A BOTTLE OF CROWN AS I WATCHED THE HOMIE GET 2 BUSINESS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HE ON THAT CROWN ''HATED 1'' THE HARDEST 61 RAG IN THE GAME:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 10 2011, 10:54 PM~19560501
> *DRANK ME A BOTTLE OF CROWN AS I WATCHED THE HOMIE GET 2 BUSINESS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I can't fuck with the Crown, makes me sick as fuck. Passed out and puked all over myself in a stretch navigator limo on R.C. when I was 19. :barf: :ugh:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great build homie. Car is lookin bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

[/quote]








[/quote]








[/quote]

looking great homie, even the crown bottle


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: bad ass


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Jan 11 2011, 08:12 AM~19564826
> *HE ON THAT CROWN ''HATED 1'' THE HARDEST 61 RAG IN THE GAME:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS 2 BIG OF A STATEMENT HOMIE IT WILL REPP RIGHT FOR MY CLUB AND FOR ALL 61 RAG BUILDERS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 11 2011, 10:35 AM~19565837
> *I can't fuck with the Crown, makes me sick as fuck. Passed out and puked all over myself in a stretch navigator limo on R.C. when I was 19. :barf:  :ugh:
> *


 :wow: NOW THATS SOME SHIT HOMIE :wow: I LIKE ME SOME CROWN & COKE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Venom62_@Jan 11 2011, 12:47 PM~19566756
> *Great build homie.  Car is lookin bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 11 2011, 02:02 PM~19567291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Jan 11 2011, 06:58 PM~19569896
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: bad ass
> *


THANKS


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2011, 01:36 AM~19571876
> *:wow: NOW THATS SOME SHIT HOMIE  :wow: I LIKE ME SOME CROWN & COKE  :biggrin:
> *


southern comfort and coke. :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Jan 11 2011, 11:25 PM~19572380
> *southern comfort and coke. :thumbsup:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Lookin sharp Jesse.. Keep up that momentum! :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 12 2011, 12:35 AM~19571855
> *THATS 2 BIG OF A STATEMENT HOMIE IT WILL REPP RIGHT FOR MY CLUB AND FOR ALL 61 RAG BUILDERS
> *


YEAH IT WAS I JUST LIKE THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 12 2011, 09:12 AM~19574101
> *Lookin sharp Jesse.. Keep up that momentum!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE I WILL


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

SORRY FOR THE DARK PICTURES ......

PROGRESS PICS OF MY LINCOLN ALMOST READY FOR COLOR FEW MORE LINES 2 GO


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 05:36 AM~19583898
> *SORRY FOR THE DARK PICTURES ......
> 
> PROGRESS PICS OF MY LINCOLN ALMOST READY FOR COLOR FEW MORE LINES 2 GO
> ...



:0 ESTAS PESADO HOMIE OTRO CARRO :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 13 2011, 05:36 PM~19588848
> *:0 ESTAS PESADO HOMIE OTRO CARRO :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR LUPSTER NEED SOMETHING 2 CRUISE AROUND ALL WEEK SO I WANTED SOMETHING LUXURY GETTING SOME PAINT AND CHROME UNDYS SHOULD BE DONE NEXT MONTH :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:51 PM~19591218
> *YES SIR LUPSTER NEED SOMETHING 2 CRUISE AROUND ALL WEEK SO I WANTED SOMETHING LUXURY GETTING SOME PAINT AND CHROME UNDYS SHOULD BE DONE NEXT MONTH  :biggrin:
> *


ESTAS PESADO HOMIE PASA EL REMEDIO :biggrin:


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

sup pimp looking good cant wait to c the lincoln rollin


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 13 2011, 04:36 AM~19583898
> *SORRY FOR THE DARK PICTURES ......
> 
> PROGRESS PICS OF MY LINCOLN ALMOST READY FOR COLOR FEW MORE LINES 2 GO
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

WHAT UP LOKO 
SD CHILLIN AQUI...HOW WAS THE MEET


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

WERE U AT ALEX,,,,,,


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 16 2011, 11:52 PM~19617301
> *WHAT UP LOKO
> SD CHILLIN AQUI...HOW WAS THE MEET
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 15 2011, 12:21 AM~19602874
> *ESTAS PESADO HOMIE PASA EL REMEDIO :biggrin:
> *


MUCHO OVERTIME LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Jan 15 2011, 04:45 PM~19606806
> *sup pimp looking good cant wait to c the lincoln rollin
> *


THANKS PAT SHOULD BE SOON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Jan 16 2011, 11:52 PM~19617301
> *WHAT UP LOKO
> SD CHILLIN AQUI...HOW WAS THE MEET
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS FOR HAVING OVER YESTERDAY FOR GREAT FOOD AND DRINKS SD CHAPTER LOOKIN SOLID GREAT MEETING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 16 2011, 11:53 PM~19617308
> *WERE U AT ALEX,,,,,,
> *


SUP FOO IT WAS KOO CHILLIN WITH YOU HOMIES YESTERDAY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BACK ON TRACK ON THE 61


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

1ST SESSION WAY 2 MORE 2 GO PICS COMING AS THEY WORKIN ON THE RAG LINCOLN PICS COMING ALSO


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

damm thats some bad ass work.  :thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 17 2011, 06:02 PM~19623126
> * damm thats some bad ass work.   :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 12 2011, 01:43 PM~19576188
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good homie. Always a treat when u post pics


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 17 2011, 04:59 PM~19622531
> *MUCHO OVERTIME LOKO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 18 2011, 05:08 AM~19627815
> *Looking good homie. Always a treat when u post pics
> *


BEEN LAGGIN A BIT NEED 2 TAKE A DRIVE 2 THE HYDRALIC SHOP GET SOME PICS OF THE FRAME WORK WILL KEEP THE PICS COMING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 18 2011, 08:16 AM~19628446
> *:biggrin:
> *


PURO G LIFE LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 18 2011, 08:25 AM~19628509
> *PURO G LIFE LOKO :biggrin:
> *



SI SI SI :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 18 2011, 08:28 AM~19628519
> *SI SI SI  :biggrin:
> *


YA SABES PERRITO


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 18 2011, 09:10 PM~19634984
> *TTT...
> *


THANKS FOR THE BUMP PELON


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

murals look amazing...it just keeps getting better


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work loco :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 19 2011, 07:33 AM~19637579
> *murals look amazing...it just keeps getting better
> *


THANKS LIL BY LIL


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 19 2011, 08:04 PM~19643481
> *Nice work loco :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: can't wait to see it done


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Jan 19 2011, 11:26 PM~19645999
> *:thumbsup: can't wait to see it done
> *


ME EITHER SHOULD BE FUN 2 DRIVE FOR NOW IM BUSTING OUT MY LINCOLN NEXT MONTH FOR THE STREETS IM BORED


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 19 2011, 11:41 PM~19646192
> *
> *


SUP SKIM


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 20 2011, 01:47 AM~19646665
> *SUP SKIM
> *


sup man, hey hit me up tomorrow. I wanna talk to you about a car.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 20 2011, 01:08 AM~19646744
> *sup man, hey hit me up tomorrow. I wanna talk to you about a car.
> *


4 SURE LOKO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

The rides looking good


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2010, 10:17 PM~19250195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got dayamm, true artist right there!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
This car is comin out very nice!!


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 20 2011, 01:40 AM~19646181
> *ME EITHER SHOULD BE FUN 2 DRIVE FOR NOW IM BUSTING OUT MY LINCOLN NEXT MONTH FOR THE STREETS IM BORED
> 
> 
> ...


Nice little ride to hold you over till the Ace is finished...

Lookin good Jessie :thumbsup:


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 21 2011, 11:22 AM~19659399
> *Nice little ride to hold you over till the Ace is finished...
> 
> Lookin good Jessie  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE NEED SOMETHING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Jan 21 2011, 03:39 AM~19657479
> *got dayamm, true artist right there!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> This car is comin out very nice!!
> *


SURE IS HES GETTING DOWN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LIL MORE PROGRESS TODAY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THESE HOUSES ARE ACTUALLY WERE I GREW UP IN AS A KID


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

what up Jess...I see you are building multiple cars at the same time fool... :biggrin: Both looking good man


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 22 2011, 08:18 PM~19670105
> *what up Jess...I see you are building multiple cars at the same time fool... :biggrin:  Both looking good man
> *


YEAH MAN I GET BORED :biggrin: NEED SOMETHING 2 CRUISE FOR THE SUMMER SO FUK IT A LIL LINCOLN WILL DO FOR NOW HAVE A FEW BUYERS FOR IT ALREADY :biggrin: HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 22 2011, 10:20 PM~19670130
> *YEAH MAN I GET BORED  :biggrin: NEED SOMETHING 2 CRUISE FOR THE SUMMER SO FUK IT A LIL LINCOLN WILL DO FOR NOW HAVE A FEW BUYERS FOR IT ALREADY  :biggrin: HOW YOU BEEN
> *


Damn not even done and people want to buy it :wow: Hope you get to enjoy it a little bit at least :biggrin: I have been good bro, what about you?


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 22 2011, 08:17 PM~19670086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM LOKO LOOKING GOOD I LIKE IT CLEAN ASS WORK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 22 2011, 08:23 PM~19670156
> *Damn not even done and people want to buy it :wow:  Hope you get to enjoy it a little bit at least :biggrin: I have been good bro, what about you?
> *


IM GOOD HOMIE TRYING 2 STAY FOCUS AND READY FOR THE YEAR YEAH THE LINCOLN WILL BE FOR SALE WHEN DONE IF ANYBODY WANTS IT I JUST LIKE BUILDING CARS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 818 caprice_@Jan 22 2011, 08:27 PM~19670198
> *DAMM LOKO LOOKING GOOD I LIKE IT CLEAN ASS WORK
> *


THANKS DICK-E


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 22 2011, 10:29 PM~19670219
> *IM GOOD HOMIE TRYING 2 STAY FOCUS AND READY FOR THE YEAR YEAH THE LINCOLN WILL BE FOR SALE WHEN DONE IF ANYBODY WANTS IT I JUST LIKE BUILDING CARS  :biggrin:
> *


right on man...You sure as hell are pushing bro :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 22 2011, 08:38 PM~19670290
> *right on man...You sure as hell are pushing bro :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

TTT for 61's


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT FOR A BADASS 61,AND IT IT AINT EVEN DONE.PROPS AGAIN HOMIE.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the props Homies .....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 22 2011, 09:19 PM~19670113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 24 2011, 07:40 AM~19680921
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup dirty ......


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

SOME PROGRESS PICS ON MY LINCOLN BOTH CARS MOVING LIL BY LIL


----------



## 0H_EM_GEE_GT (Jul 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 27 2011, 03:09 AM~19710681
> *SOME PROGRESS PICS ON MY LINCOLN BOTH CARS MOVING LIL BY LIL
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 27 2011, 01:09 AM~19710681
> *SOME PROGRESS PICS ON MY LINCOLN BOTH CARS MOVING LIL BY LIL
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT TURTLES SHOP :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@Jan 27 2011, 02:30 PM~19714546
> *IS THAT TURTLES SHOP :0
> *


Yes sir does the patterns at his place then shoots clear at the shop he's doing really good work ......


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GT  TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

Turtle gets down! :thumbsup: TTMFT GT up!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 28 2011, 12:33 AM~19719975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Chingon :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 22 2011, 08:16 PM~19670080
> *THESE HOUSES ARE ACTUALLY WERE I GREW UP IN AS A KID
> 
> 
> ...


sick :biggrin: 

went through the thread and all ima say is dayum chuch you doin the damn thing,its come a long way and the chevy shop has done well


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 28 2011, 10:16 PM~19727101
> *sick  :biggrin:
> 
> went through the thread and all ima say is dayum chuch you doin the damn thing,its come a long way and the chevy shop has done well
> *


Thanks homie .....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 29 2011, 02:33 AM~19728702
> *Thanks homie .....
> *


your welcome ima keep watchin this thread


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

GT up


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

the lincolns looking good.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 29 2011, 01:25 PM~19730812
> *the lincolns looking good.
> *


THANKS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

any updates big homie?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 31 2011, 02:39 PM~19747169
> *any updates big homie?
> *


SOME PICS OF THE MURAL WORK AND NEED 2 TAKE A DRIVE 2 GET SOME PICS OF MY FRAME WORK GETTIN DONE FOR THE 61 WILL POST PICS LATER ON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

HERES A PIC OF MY FRAME THATS GOING ON ''HATED 1'' FULLY WRAPPED AND NOW GETTING MOLDED WORK BEING DONE AT HOW HIGH WITH BIG JOHN  GT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 2 2011, 04:09 PM~19768962
> *Looking good
> *


THANKS


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn it dont even look like they had to use bondo


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 3 2011, 12:38 AM~19774690
> *damn it dont even look like they had to use bondo
> *


THEY CANT USE ANY HOMIE ITS GOING 2 BE POWDER COATED 2 MATCH THE COLOR IT WOULD EAT RIGHT TREW IT WITH THE HEAT I HEARD SO ITS ALL METAL WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 3 2011, 01:31 AM~19774919
> *THEY CANT USE ANY HOMIE ITS GOING 2 BE POWDER COATED 2 MATCH THE COLOR IT WOULD EAT RIGHT TREW IT WITH THE HEAT I HEARD SO ITS ALL METAL WORK :biggrin:
> *


They make a newer type of powder coat, which is like liquid bondo. I did it on my frame. It is designed to fill in any inperfections and acts like a primer to either powder coat or paint over the top of it. You can sand it and use bondo after it is applied to your frame. Then you can paint it. It will shorten the amount of labor needed to get it to where you are looking for. Average price is about $200-$500 to do an X-frame, depending on the facility.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 3 2011, 03:57 AM~19775313
> *They make a newer type of powder coat, which is like liquid bondo. I did it on my frame. It is designed to fill in any inperfections and acts like a primer to either powder coat or paint over the top of it. You can sand it and use bondo after it is applied to your frame. Then you can paint it. It will shorten the amount of labor needed to get it to where you are looking for. Average price is about $200-$500 to do an X-frame, depending on the facility.
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 2 2011, 05:57 PM~19768789
> *HERES A PIC OF MY FRAME THATS GOING ON ''HATED 1'' FULLY WRAPPED AND NOW GETTING MOLDED WORK BEING DONE AT HOW HIGH WITH BIG JOHN   GT
> 
> 
> ...


looking good chuch :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtie ragtops (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 3 2011, 01:31 AM~19774919
> *THEY CANT USE ANY HOMIE ITS GOING 2 BE POWDER COATED 2 MATCH THE COLOR IT WOULD EAT RIGHT TREW IT WITH THE HEAT I HEARD SO ITS ALL METAL WORK :biggrin:
> *


love this project... your ace is coming out real good.....
my 2 cents i dont know if you heard about it yet but you can use a product called all metal or metal 2 metal and it wont be harmed by the oven we use it all the time before powder coating but the powder coater needs to spray those areas first then hit the hole thing saves time and last a long time....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Feb 3 2011, 07:38 PM~19781424
> *love this project... your ace is coming out real good.....
> my 2 cents i dont know if you heard about it yet but you can use a product called all metal or metal 2 metal and it wont be harmed by the oven we use it all the time before powder coating but the powder coater needs to spray those areas first then hit the hole thing saves time and last a long time....
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INFO WILL SEE WHAT THE BODY MAN IS USING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 3 2011, 12:45 PM~19778011
> *looking good chuch :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FAM


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Feb 3 2011, 09:38 PM~19781424
> *love this project... your ace is coming out real good.....
> my 2 cents i dont know if you heard about it yet but you can use a product called all metal or metal 2 metal and it wont be harmed by the oven we use it all the time before powder coating but the powder coater needs to spray those areas first then hit the hole thing saves time and last a long time....
> 
> ...


thats some good stuff rite there i use it all the time :thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 4 2011, 10:32 AM~19786885
> *thats some good stuff rite there i use it all the time :thumbsup:
> *


Sounds good fam I guess we on the right track .....gt


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtie ragtops_@Feb 3 2011, 09:38 PM~19781424
> *love this project... your ace is coming out real good.....
> my 2 cents i dont know if you heard about it yet but you can use a product called all metal or metal 2 metal and it wont be harmed by the oven we use it all the time before powder coating but the powder coater needs to spray those areas first then hit the hole thing saves time and last a long time....
> 
> ...


Never heard of it before, is it like a filler or metal primer?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: LOOKS TIGHT CHUUCH CANT WAIT TO SEE THE 61 OUT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 5 2011, 02:10 PM~19795711
> *:biggrin: LOOKS TIGHT CHUUCH CANT WAIT TO SEE THE 61 OUT
> *


Thanks JR they just finished the murals another thing done 100 more to go .....GT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

any new update pics chuuch?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2011, 03:45 AM~19799662
> *any new update pics chuuch?
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn chuuch :wow: them murals are hot as fuck and hella badass. i like alot :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 6 2011, 11:43 PM~19806166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MURALS LOOKING GOOD !!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 7 2011, 02:41 AM~19806727
> *damn chuuch :wow: them murals are hot as fuck and hella badass. i like alot :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homeboy .....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 7 2011, 06:17 AM~19806968
> *MURALS LOOKING GOOD !!!
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Huey.....


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 6 2011, 10:41 PM~19806160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 7 2011, 02:38 AM~19806136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the chick on the left just winked at me :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 7 2011, 12:26 PM~19808990
> *the chick on the left just winked at me :cheesy:
> *


LOL


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 6 2011, 11:34 PM~19806100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


props on those murals they coming out sick .. gt up..


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 7 2011, 12:26 PM~19808990
> *the chick on the left just winked at me :cheesy:
> *


TOO LATE HOMIE .....I HIT IT ALREADY HAHAHAHAH


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 7 2011, 01:16 PM~19809393
> *TOO LATE HOMIE .....I HIT IT ALREADY HAHAHAHAH
> *


ONLY YOU. PLEASE..... U GOT SLOOPY SECONDS *****.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 7 2011, 10:49 AM~19808359
> *Thanks homeboy .....
> *


not a problem :biggrin: one car i would love to see in person one day. :biggrin: 

and thats a list that is not as big as many would think.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

lovin the airbrushing..

jb.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 7 2011, 02:50 PM~19810136
> *not a problem :biggrin:  one car i would love to see in person one day.  :biggrin:
> 
> and thats a list that is not as big as many would think.
> *


THANKS FOR PUTTING ''HATED 1'' ON THAT LIST IT WONT DISSAPOINT  WHEN DONE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS LOKOS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

PICS OF THE LINCOLN ALSO COMING PAINT IS DONE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 8 2011, 11:13 AM~19818126
> *THANKS FOR PUTTING ''HATED 1'' ON THAT LIST IT WONT DISSAPOINT   WHEN DONE
> *


just give me a heads up when you bringin it to the nw homie :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 8 2011, 02:25 PM~19819497
> *PICS OF THE LINCOLN ALSO COMING PAINT IS DONE
> *


:0 Both cars lookin good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 8 2011, 05:52 PM~19820988
> *:0 Both cars lookin good
> *


THANKS LUX


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

SOME MORE PICS OF THE LINCOLN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 9 2011, 11:11 PM~19833115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn chuuch your lincoln clean as hell to,and thats a street ride for you?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 9 2011, 11:18 PM~19833168
> *damn chuuch your lincoln clean as hell to,and thats a street ride for you?
> *


YUP THIS WILL BE MY STREET CAR PICNICS ,CRUISE NIGHTS AND AROUND THE HOOD CRUISING SMALL LIL EVENTS CHROME UNDYS COMING ALSO AND SOME GOOD MUSIC


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 9 2011, 11:25 PM~19833212
> *YUP THIS WILL BE MY STREET CAR PICNICS ,CRUISE NIGHTS AND AROUND THE HOOD CRUISING SMALL LIL EVENTS CHROME UNDYS COMING ALSO AND SOME GOOD MUSIC
> *


nice,my daily is what i use for that,it may be fwd but its custom paint,gold leaf n pinstriped but the beats in the trunk get the attention the flowmaster exhaust dont and look at the siggy u will see what the daily is :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 9 2011, 11:30 PM~19833236
> *nice,my daily is what i use for that,it may be fwd but its custom paint,gold leaf n pinstriped but the beats in the trunk get the attention the flowmaster exhaust dont and look at the siggy u will see what the daily is  :biggrin:
> *


ALWAYS GOOD 2 HAVE A BEATER HOMIE SOMETHING YOU AINT SCARED 2 GET CHIPPED AND WEAR AND TEAR ON MY 61 WILL BE ON THE STREETS ALSO JUST NOT THE MARKET :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 9 2011, 11:31 PM~19833244
> *ALWAYS GOOD 2 HAVE A BEATER HOMIE SOMETHING YOU AINT SCARED 2 GET CHIPPED AND WEAR AND TEAR ON MY 61 WILL BE ON THE STREETS ALSO JUST NOT THE MARKET :biggrin:
> *


ive had my daily for a year now n put about an extra years worth of work into it to keep it on the road so far,but damn that fucker has power,it keeps goin through front tires cause everytime it gets new ones it gets mean as hell till they near bald :biggrin: 

300+hp at the wheels i wonder why and its on 18s  the fleetwood ill cruise once its fixed and on the streets,needs work for it to be streetable


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 9 2011, 11:39 PM~19833286
> *ive had my daily for a year now n put about an extra years worth of work into it to keep it on the road so far,but damn that fucker has power,it keeps goin through front tires cause everytime it gets new ones it gets mean as hell till they near bald  :biggrin:
> 
> 300+hp at the wheels i wonder why and its on 18s   the fleetwood ill cruise once its fixed and on the streets,needs work for it to be streetable
> *


 :biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 9 2011, 11:40 PM~19833294
> *:biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD
> *


so do flowmasters at 6000 rpm on a caddy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HUGO_EM (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 6 2011, 11:43 PM~19806166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM CHUCH THAT MOFO IS GONNA HURT SOME FEELINGS WHEN ITS OUT


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUGO_EM_@Feb 10 2011, 03:16 PM~19837805
> *DAM CHUCH THAT MOFO IS GONNA HURT SOME FEELINGS WHEN ITS OUT
> *


THANKS HUGO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

PROGRESS PICS MY LINCOLN GOT SOME CLEAR 2 DAY HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS BIG TURTLE GOT DOWN


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 10 2011, 10:44 PM~19841681
> *PROGRESS PICS MY LINCOLN GOT SOME CLEAR 2 DAY HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS BIG TURTLE GOT DOWN
> 
> 
> ...


heck yeah he did,very nice :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 11 2011, 12:38 AM~19842467
> *heck yeah he did,very nice  :biggrin:
> *


HE DID REALLY GOOD DONT WANT 2 POST 2 MANY IN HERE BUT WILL POST UP FINAL LOOK SOON TIME FOR CHROME UNDYS


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Builds lookn good bro


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Feb 11 2011, 02:40 AM~19842860
> *Builds lookn good bro
> *


THANKS HOMIE TRYING 2 DO ALL I CAN :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 10 2011, 11:44 PM~19841681
> *PROGRESS PICS MY LINCOLN GOT SOME CLEAR 2 DAY HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS BIG TURTLE GOT DOWN
> 
> 
> ...


Classy very nice.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 11 2011, 09:53 AM~19843735
> *Classy very nice.
> *


i second that :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Very Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 11 2011, 08:53 AM~19843735
> *Classy very nice.
> *


THANKS TURNED OUT LIKE I WANTED


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 11 2011, 09:00 AM~19843787
> *i second that :thumbsup:
> *


  THANK YOU


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 11 2011, 09:06 AM~19843820
> *Very Nice!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CHUCC


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

you doin the most jesse ..  both cars are looking sick


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Feb 12 2011, 09:34 AM~19851662
> *you doin the most jesse ..   both cars are looking sick
> *


Doing my part G Timer thanks for the props


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Keep the pics and progress coming homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 12 2011, 03:55 PM~19853377
> *Keep the pics and progress coming homie
> *


Sure will have to go take some pics of the frame this coming week ....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 12 2011, 10:33 PM~19854392
> *Sure will have to go take some pics of the frame this coming week ....
> *


That's what I like to hear.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 12 2011, 08:30 PM~19854704
> *That's what I like to hear.
> *


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 11 2011, 04:11 AM~19842953
> *THANKS HOMIE TRYING 2 DO ALL I CAN  :biggrin:
> *



same here takes time but worth it,,,


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 14 2011, 11:23 PM~19873102
> *same here takes time but worth it,,,
> 
> *


SURE IS HOW MUCH LONGER HUEY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 11 2011, 01:02 AM~19842587
> *HE DID REALLY GOOD DONT WANT 2 POST 2 MANY IN HERE BUT WILL POST UP FINAL LOOK SOON TIME FOR CHROME UNDYS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hell yeah :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 14 2011, 11:59 PM~19873391
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hell yeah  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW IT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 15 2011, 12:58 AM~19873611
> *YOU KNOW IT
> *


cant wait big homie :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LOTS OF CHROME COMING SOON FOR THE 61


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 17 2011, 01:52 AM~19890680
> *Ttt
> *


GRACIAS MONO


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 15 2011, 08:08 PM~19879629
> *LOTS OF CHROME COMING SOON FOR THE 61
> *


IT'S IN THE WORKS....GT PLATING TOOK THE TASK TO GIVE HATED1 THAT SUPER WET LOOK......GT UP


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

bump for the big homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 17 2011, 09:51 AM~19892238
> *IT'S IN THE WORKS....GT PLATING TOOK THE TASK TO GIVE HATED1 THAT SUPER WET LOOK......GT UP
> *


THANKS LOKO FOR TAKIN ON THE JALE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 17 2011, 10:26 AM~19892469
> *bump for the big homie
> *


THANKS FOR THE BUMP


----------



## H8RMGNT (Mar 26, 2009)

following the build..... lookin real good homie.....u got my dream ride 61 rag....i'll get one one day...82 regal lo lo for now....( future goodtimes member) MILWAKEE....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H8RMGNT_@Feb 17 2011, 08:34 PM~19897406
> *following the build..... lookin real good homie.....u got my dream ride 61 rag....i'll get one one day...82 regal lo lo for now....( future goodtimes member)  MILWAKEE....
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE GT UP HOPE 2 SEE YOU REPN SOON AND YOU WILL HAVE YOUR DREAM RIDE JUST LIKE I HAVE IT NOW HAD MY SELF A FEW G BODYS BEFORE THIS BAD BITCH CAME HOME :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 14 2011, 11:23 PM~19873108
> *SURE IS HOW MUCH LONGER HUEY
> *



ahh homie its gonna be a min..i had the car for about 4 years yers ..but jus started to werk on it now getting alot of pieces gold nd chrome.. i dont wanna put a time table on it... but when it gets close ill post up some pics...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 18 2011, 03:25 AM~19900028
> *ahh homie its gonna be a min..i had the car for about 4 years yers ..but jus  started to werk on it now getting alot of pieces gold nd chrome.. i dont wanna put a time table  on it... but when it gets close ill post up some pics...
> 
> 
> *


SOUNDS GOOD ANY PROGRESS IS GOOD HOMIE  HOPE 2 SEE IT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Feb 8 2011, 06:52 PM~19820988
> *:0 Both cars lookin good
> *


X2!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 15 2011, 08:08 PM~19879629
> *LOTS OF CHROME COMING SOON FOR THE 61
> *


awww shit,wait its goodtimes i seen that comin yall rides chromed the fuck out :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 18 2011, 07:22 PM~19905097
> *awww shit,wait its goodtimes i seen that comin yall rides chromed the fuck out  :biggrin:
> *


THEY HAVE NOT SEEN NOTHING YET HOPE THEY AINT SLEEPING ON US OUR WHOLE CLUB PUSHING THAT CHROME LIKE ITS NOTHING :biggrin:  GT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 20 2011, 10:48 PM~19920616
> *:biggrin:
> *


  SUP LOKO


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Chilling gee, waiting for the right moment to bust out. I see your almost done, can't wait to see it dawg


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 19 2011, 06:24 AM~19908389
> *THEY HAVE NOT SEEN NOTHING YET HOPE THEY AINT SLEEPING ON US OUR WHOLE CLUB PUSHING THAT CHROME LIKE ITS NOTHING  :biggrin:   GT
> *


CHROME AINT NO BIG THANG HOMIE......


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 10 2011, 10:44 PM~19841681
> *PROGRESS PICS MY LINCOLN GOT SOME CLEAR 2 DAY HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS BIG TURTLE GOT DOWN
> 
> 
> ...


  

NOW THATS NICE QUEDO CHINGON CHUCH, TURTLE GOT DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 6 2011, 11:43 PM~19806166
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SI SI SI, THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT, COMING OUT HARD CHUCH


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 21 2011, 11:46 AM~19923444
> *Chilling gee, waiting for the right moment to bust out. I see your almost done, can't wait to see it dawg
> *


THATS RIGHT MONO I SHOULD BE READY SOON HOMIE NEED CHROME UNDYS ON THE LINC AND ADD SOME MORE DETAIL AND WE KOO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Feb 21 2011, 12:28 PM~19923714
> *CHROME AINT NO BIG THANG HOMIE......
> *


 :biggrin: FOR YOU IT MIGHT NOT FOO BUT FOR MANY OF US ITS THAT EXTRA TOUCH FOR OUR RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 21 2011, 12:38 PM~19923769
> *
> 
> NOW THATS NICE QUEDO CHINGON CHUCH, TURTLE GOT DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN :biggrin:
> *


HE DID GOOD LOKO HES DOING IT LIL BY LIL


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 21 2011, 12:43 PM~19923793
> *SI SI SI, THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT, COMING OUT HARD CHUCH
> *


GRACIAS LUPSTER  MORE 2 COME


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 19 2011, 06:24 AM~19908389
> *THEY HAVE NOT SEEN NOTHING YET HOPE THEY AINT SLEEPING ON US OUR WHOLE CLUB PUSHING THAT CHROME LIKE ITS NOTHING  :biggrin:   GT
> *


hell yeah you do :biggrin: 

things go well i might have some chrome under my fleetwood  ,if the daily will stop breaking 

then again might have to go with some powdercoat,i aint mr moneybags and i aint got cali roads or weather up here :angry: 

and i really do drive my rides ALOT prolly more than most might :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 21 2011, 09:21 PM~19928568
> *hell yeah you do :biggrin:
> 
> things go well i might have some chrome under my fleetwood   ,if the daily will stop breaking
> ...


KEEP PUSHING


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 19 2011, 08:24 AM~19908389
> *THEY HAVE NOT SEEN NOTHING YET HOPE THEY AINT SLEEPING ON US OUR WHOLE CLUB PUSHING THAT CHROME LIKE ITS NOTHING  :biggrin:   GT
> *


X 61 loko


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 22 2011, 11:54 PM~19938780
> *X 61 loko
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:41 PM~16013832
> *THIS WAS MY LAST RAG I BUILT ''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY''
> 
> 
> ...


top of the line !!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 23 2011, 01:04 AM~19939048
> *top of the line !!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TOOK THE LINCOLN OUT FOR A SPIN


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2011, 04:19 AM~19939082
> *TOOK THE LINCOLN OUT FOR A SPIN
> 
> 
> ...


Came out really nice dood.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 23 2011, 05:22 AM~19939415
> *Came out really nice dood.
> *


THANKS STILL NEED COLOR SAND AND BUFF AND CHROME UNDYS AND ITS A WRAPP


----------



## HUGO_EM (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2011, 01:19 AM~19939082
> *TOOK THE LINCOLN OUT FOR A SPIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: LOOKS KLEEN CHUCH


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2011, 01:01 AM~19939043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUGO_EM_@Feb 23 2011, 04:07 PM~19943149
> *:wow: LOOKS KLEEN CHUCH
> *


THANKS HUGO


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

nice lincoln, cant wait to see your 61 done


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Feb 23 2011, 07:02 PM~19944500
> *nice lincoln, cant wait to see your 61 done
> *


ME EITHER HOMIE ITS COMING THIS YEAR


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2011, 01:19 AM~19939082
> *TOOK THE LINCOLN OUT FOR A SPIN
> 
> 
> ...







the homies in the background made me think of this video,but that linc comin out strong n sick chuuch keep up the good work


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 23 2011, 10:39 PM~19946869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE THE LINCOLN WILL BE A KOO STREET CAR


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:08 PM~16013477
> *PICKED UP THIS 61 FROM DA HOMIE SKIM LEFT TEXAS TODAY MAKING ITS WAY HOME 2 THE 818 SO CAL PROJECT WILL START ON NEW YEARS DAY 2010
> DA ''HATED 1'' LEFT TEXAS TODAY MAKIN ITS WAY HOME 2 DA 818 GT
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIX1RAG, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY
:wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 25 2011, 05:15 AM~19957226
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIX1RAG, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY
> :wave:
> *


WHATS GOOD


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 25 2011, 08:16 AM~19957229
> *WHATS GOOD
> *


Nothing at the moment. This snow won't stop.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Jan 3 2011, 11:40 PM~19497319
> *Here you go homie...thought you would like this pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 25 2011, 07:32 AM~19957597
> *Nothing at the moment. This snow won't stop.
> *


RAIN WONT STOP OUT HERE :angry:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 25 2011, 07:15 PM~19960753
> *RAIN WONT STOP OUT HERE  :angry:
> *


i could deal with rain, snow makes it COLD  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 25 2011, 06:20 PM~19961544
> *i could deal with rain, snow makes it COLD    :biggrin:
> *


IN SO CAL RAIN IS THE WORSE STUPID PEOPLE CANT DRIVE FOR SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT for chuch dog :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 28 2011, 10:49 PM~19985703
> *TTT for chuch dog :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BROTHER


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 26 2011, 04:47 AM~19962221
> *IN SO CAL RAIN IS THE WORSE STUPID PEOPLE CANT DRIVE FOR SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


i get a kick out of 2-3in of snow shutting cities down out south and west


Lookn forward to seeing how this ride turns out...61 rag is my fav car. Great build


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2011, 01:19 AM~19939082
> *TOOK THE LINCOLN OUT FOR A SPIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TMFT :biggrin: 

THANKS FOR THOSE PARTS FOR THE ELCO.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 24 2011, 12:52 AM~19947665
> *THANKS HOMIE THE LINCOLN WILL BE A KOO STREET CAR
> *


yes indeed,and your welcome :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 1 2011, 04:41 PM~19991204
> *TMFT :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS FOR THOSE PARTS FOR THE ELCO.
> *


YOU KNOW WHATS UP LOKO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 1 2011, 08:15 AM~19987596
> *i get a kick out of 2-3in of snow shutting cities down out south and west
> Lookn forward to seeing how this ride turns out...61 rag is my fav car. Great build
> *


 :biggrin: ITS BEEN DRY I FEW DAYS KNOW SO WE KOO AGAIN IN SO CAL AND THE 61 GETTING SOME MAJOR CHROME DONE RIGHT NOW I HOPE 2 HAVE IT MOVING QUICK AGAIN


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

cant wait to see it chromed out ! looking good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Mar 2 2011, 11:43 PM~20004144
> *cant wait to see it chromed out ! looking good homie! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 23 2011, 12:01 AM~19939043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Mar 2 2011, 11:43 PM~20004144
> *cant wait to see it chromed out ! looking good homie! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE ITS COMING


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 4 2011, 05:52 AM~20012730
> *THANKS HOMIE ITS COMING
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT ON YOUR BUILD BRO GOT A RAGTOP BUILD TOO CHECK IT OUT IN MY SIGNATURE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Mar 4 2011, 10:38 AM~20014368
> *TTT ON YOUR BUILD BRO GOT A RAGTOP BUILD TOO CHECK IT OUT IN MY SIGNATURE
> *


Thanks for the bump and will do good luck on yours .....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: sup chuch? how the rides comin along :biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 4 2011, 03:23 PM~20015970
> *:wave: sup chuch? how the rides comin along :biggrin:
> *


LINCOLN ON THE STREET ALL WEEKEND DID GOOD :biggrin: AND JUST WAITING ON MY 1ST BATCH OF CHROME FOR THE 61


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*LOOKEN GOOD BOBBY....*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 7 2011, 01:42 AM~20033071
> *LINCOLN ON THE STREET ALL WEEKEND DID GOOD  :biggrin: AND JUST WAITING ON MY 1ST BATCH OF CHROME FOR THE 61
> *


*BALLIN'*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 8 2011, 10:48 AM~20042261
> *LOOKEN GOOD BOBBY....
> *


THANKS CHUCKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 8 2011, 01:00 PM~20043094
> *BALLIN'
> *


 :happysad: JUST A LIL :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

PICS OF THE LINCOLN IN THE MORNING CUTT AND BUFF WENT DOWN 2 DAY NEW WHEELS AND TIRES AND LOTS OF EXTRAS A LIL MUSIC AND NEW BATTS SOME FREEWAY MILES WENT DOWN ALSO FEELS GOOD 2 BE DRIVING A LOW LOW AGAIN


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 8 2011, 10:03 PM~20047346
> *PICS OF THE LINCOLN IN THE MORNING CUTT AND BUFF WENT DOWN 2 DAY NEW WHEELS AND TIRES AND LOTS OF EXTRAS A LIL MUSIC AND NEW BATTS SOME FREEWAY MILES WENT DOWN ALSO FEELS GOOD 2 BE DRIVING A LOW LOW AGAIN
> *


saweet :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 10 2011, 10:44 PM~19841681
> *PROGRESS PICS MY LINCOLN GOT SOME CLEAR 2 DAY HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS BIG TURTLE GOT DOWN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good Chuch


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Mar 10 2011, 04:11 AM~20057206
> *:thumbsup: looking good Chuch
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## turtleboy13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ttt lincoln looking sick homie how u doimg big dogg


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Mar 17 2011, 11:47 AM~20113770
> *Ttt lincoln looking sick homie how u doimg big dogg
> *


IM GOOD FAM HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

GT up!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 6 2011, 11:35 PM~19806111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

whut up Big Homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 21 2011, 02:07 PM~20143600
> *whut up Big Homie
> *


WHATS GOOD


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 24 2011, 05:47 AM~20167451
> *:wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTT FO THE HOMIE AND THIS BADD MUTHER FUCKER RIGHT HERE....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTMFTGT*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

anythin new to share with us chuch?


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

ttmft for this build.....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 30 2011, 04:26 PM~20221072
> *anythin new to share with us chuch?
> *


IM WAITING MY SELF HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Mar 30 2011, 07:20 AM~20217013
> *TTT FO THE HOMIE AND THIS BADD MUTHER FUCKER RIGHT HERE....
> *


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 31 2011, 03:14 AM~20225560
> *
> *


*LEVEL 4 STATUS FO SHO....*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 31 2011, 04:14 AM~20225560
> *
> *


Ride is Cuming out sick brother keep pushing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 31 2011, 03:14 AM~20225559
> *IM WAITING MY SELF HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


ah keep an eye on your phone for a pic comin your way :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Mar 31 2011, 09:40 AM~20227090
> *Ride is Cuming out sick brother keep pushing  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS FAM


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS FOR ALL THE BUMPS ON MY TOPIC HOMIES WILL HAVE SOME PICS REAL SOON


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 7 2011, 03:23 AM~20280676
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE BUMPS ON MY TOPIC HOMIES WILL HAVE SOME PICS REAL SOON
> *


cool beans


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: sup chuuch hows things comin along?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 20 2011, 07:34 PM~20385146
> *:wave: sup chuuch hows things comin along?
> *


GOING GOOD LOKO PICS SOON :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 6 2011, 10:38 PM~19806136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good LOC!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 27 2011, 09:24 AM~20431147
> *Looking good LOC!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 10 2011, 04:47 AM~20520508
> *
> *


THANKS FOR PASSING BY ANDY


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Been pretty quiet in here.. I bet there's been a lotta progress :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turtleboy13_@Mar 17 2011, 12:47 PM~20113770
> *Ttt lincoln looking sick homie how u doimg big dogg
> *


x2 big homie the murals are the shit u gonna be killin it


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

hated1 gonna be hated on like a mothafucka :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE CHUCH


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 10 2011, 05:52 AM~20520670
> *Been pretty quiet in here..  I bet there's been a lotta progress  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR JUST KEEPING A LOWER PROFILE NOW WILL POST SOME SOON :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 10 2011, 07:36 AM~20521096
> *x2 big homie the murals are the shit u gonna be killin it
> *


THANKS SKIM HIT ME UP SOME TIME LOKO HAVE A COUPLE ?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@May 10 2011, 08:50 AM~20521596
> *hated1 gonna be hated on like a mothafucka  :biggrin:
> *


  ''HATED 1'' WILL LIVE UP 2 ITS NAME


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 10 2011, 09:00 AM~20521657
> *CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE CHUCH
> *


YA SABES JOE WILL BE GT CERTIFIED


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 11 2011, 05:35 AM~20528179
> *THANKS SKIM HIT ME UP SOME TIME LOKO HAVE A COUPLE ?
> *


fo sho


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 21 2011, 01:24 AM~20387173
> *GOING GOOD LOKO PICS SOON :biggrin:
> *


  feel free to send some my way loko,i got some pics for you as well :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 11 2011, 08:11 PM~20533802
> * feel free to send some my way loko,i got some pics for you as well  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ON MY WAY 2 ARIZONA LETS SEE WHAT THE LOWRIDER SHOW HAS IN STORE THIS YEAR


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 13 2011, 03:16 AM~20543991
> *ON MY WAY 2 ARIZONA LETS SEE WHAT THE LOWRIDER SHOW HAS IN STORE THIS YEAR
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@May 13 2011, 02:03 PM~20546907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY FAM RIGHT THERE CORIA'S DE MICHOACAN  THANKS SPANKS


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Damn bro!!! Hated 1 looking real good...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

JOHN818 said:


> Damn bro!!! Hated 1 looking real good...


THANKS HOMIE I SEE YOUR CARS ARE COMING OUT REAL GOOD ALSO :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Nice ride!


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

the 61 looking good any progress pic ? And the 61 will look good to build a car model of it


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> THANKS HOMIE I SEE YOUR CARS ARE COMING OUT REAL GOOD ALSO :thumbsup:


 Thanks bro. What's happening in the 818 this month?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

chevyman1962 said:


> the 61 looking good any progress pic ? And the 61 will look good to build a car model of it


THANKS HOMIE PICS WILL BE COMING SOON !! AND WOULD BE KOO 2 SEE A MODEL CAR OF IT WILL KEEP YOU INFORMED :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

JOHN818 said:


> Thanks bro. What's happening in the 818 this month?


SUP JOHN LOTS GOING DOWN CARS LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE ....


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

bad ass build :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 388010



_*NICEEEEEEEE :boink::fool2:*_


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE BUMPS LOKOS !!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up brother how u been? Hope all is well god bless TTMFT GT up


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

HOLY SHIT I JUST FOUND YOUR BUILD I GUESS OKLAHOMA GT IS GONNA HAVE TO STEP THRER GAME UP ON THERE 61 RAG


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> HOLY SHIT I JUST FOUND YOUR BUILD I GUESS OKLAHOMA GT IS GONNA HAVE TO STEP THRER GAME UP ON THERE 61 RAG


ITS ALL GT MY BOY BACK ON TRACK HAD 2 TAKE A QUICK BREAK POPS IS HOME FROM THE HOSPITAL AND IM BACK ON TRACK KEEP ME POSTED ON THAT BUILD UP FAM !!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up brother how u been? Hope all is well god bless TTMFT GT up


EVERYTHING GETTING BETTER THE 61 IS BACK AT MY PLACE TIME 2 GET MOVING


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TTT for this bad bitch gonna see the calles in no time


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't wait to see her all finished up!


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

TTT.......GT ALL DAY KIDS FOR THIS SICK ASS ACE....


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

What's up homie. Hope all is good. How's the 1 coming along?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

WHATS GOOD JESSIE, HAVENT SEEN YOU FOR A WHILE, HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOOD LOKO...


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

what's good homies took a year off the build off almost lost my pops twice had 2 adjust 2 another way of living for him but we back on track thanks 2 all that kept my topic moving have someone coming next week 2 give me quote 2 finish it all for me let's see how it goes .......


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Fierrrrrrooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
Get to work and start this bitch already. I wanna see..


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> what's good homies took a year off the build off almost lost my pops twice had 2 adjust 2 another way of living for him but we back on track thanks 2 all that kept my topic moving have someone coming next week 2 give me quote 2 finish it all for me let's see how it goes .......


good to hear things turned around for your pops homie and good luck on finishing your build :thumbsup:


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice build homie cant wait to see it completed:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Bad to bone....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> what's good homies took a year off the build off almost lost my pops twice had 2 adjust 2 another way of living for him but we back on track thanks 2 all that kept my topic moving have someone coming next week 2 give me quote 2 finish it all for me let's see how it goes .......


no doubt homie! ttt


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Talk about motivation homie, great build


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Any updates


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> THANKS HOMIE PICS WILL BE COMING SOON !! AND WOULD BE KOO 2 SEE A MODEL CAR OF IT WILL KEEP YOU INFORMED


:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## el toby (Sep 6, 2010)

:...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTMFT!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks 2 everyone keeping my topic up ....Hated 1 on the move again !!


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)

:drama:  :420:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> Thanks 2 everyone keeping my topic up ....Hated 1 on the move again !!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

TTT for this build


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TTT for the homie


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Locked owner request


----------

